# Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

Lets see them new and old http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## serge03 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

picked this up a few weeks ago.
1980 154K-4speed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (serge03)*

Nice! Looks awesome.
Here's my 85 4Runner (I got it a few weeks ago):


----------



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Chris16vRocco)*

just got this on saturday. new tires should be on tomorrow








my first truck/suv/4x4/anything but a car.


----------



## portlandubster (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (american gigolo)*

Second 4runner I've owned(other was a 90), 187k, 5 speed. Just changed her oil today.
Bad Cell Phone Pic:








And also note that they make a good alternative to a tent:


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (portlandubster)*

I'm on the eve of dumping my 1997 Civic this week for a 1987 Toyota SR5 Standard cab 5 speed turbo 4x4. Maybe I'm losing it


----------



## portlandubster (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *packthis* »_I'm on the eve of dumping my 1997 Civic this week for a 1987 Toyota SR5 Standard cab 5 speed turbo 4x4. Maybe I'm losing it









Ha, no way. For some reason, I thought all the Turbo models were auto only? Maybe just for 4runners. I've I had the urge to pick up a 1st gen 4runner for awhile. Have fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (portlandubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portlandubster* »_
Ha, no way. For some reason, I thought all the Turbo models were auto only? Maybe just for 4runners. I've I had the urge to pick up a 1st gen 4runner for awhile. Have fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I did not believe this guy either until I saw pictures of the truck. He claims to be the second owner. I can't wait to see if we can work a trade out. He wants a commuter car and I want a Toyota 4x4 it looks like it might happen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroker Ace (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

where is the back to the future truck ?

i loved that one
when i use to live in Cali i remember as a kid the cool thing to do to toyota trucks was take off the letters on the tail gate to either read YO or TOY ahhh the 80s


----------



## VB_VDUBU (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

FINALLY!!!!!















Had this since May, mainly got it for the beach but we have had it in the mts. Still totally stock so we aren't too adventurous in the mts. Going to GWNF in a couple weekends to meet up with the FJ Trail Team. Got 7K on the odo already.































_Modified by VB_VDUBU at 12:45 PM 10-11-2006_


_Modified by VB_VDUBU at 12:46 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

1974 Toyota Landcruiser FJ40
Full frame off restoration, still in progress.
4 inch lift, 33X12.5


----------



## khack1.8t (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (PSUCorrado)*

heres my 01 tacoma that i had before the GTI.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*









This is my favorite Toyota 4x4


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (VB_VDUBU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VB_VDUBU* »_FINALLY!!!!!















Had this since May, mainly got it for the beach but we have had it in the mts. Still totally stock so we aren't too adventurous in the mts. Going to GWNF in a couple weekends to meet up with the FJ Trail Team. Got 7K on the odo already.































_Modified by VB_VDUBU at 12:45 PM 10-11-2006_

_Modified by VB_VDUBU at 12:46 PM 10-11-2006_

I love this color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VB_VDUBU (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (boraIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV* »_
I love this color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks . . . most people call it purple . . . or even worse, BARNEY!!


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (PSUCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSUCorrado* »_1974 Toyota Landcruiser FJ40
Full frame off restoration, still in progress.
4 inch lift, 33X12.5









Pure hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

Here's mine, it's not nearly as faded as that pic makes it look.
















Mostly stock except for the 31" ProComp Xterrains, All-Pro rear bumper, and BudBuilt Crossmember and skid plate.
I've got some used lift springs going on it at some point. I've just patched up the little bit of rear fenderwell rust there was, came out fine for a mostly-trail rig. Hoping with the springs and some trimming I can stuff 34x10.5-15 Swamper LTB's under there. keep it low as possible.
I need to do something about gearing. It's barely adequate on 31's, I'm actually looking for some (stock size) 225's for street use to make it more manageable on the highway.
I'm deciding between just stuffing the Tcase with Marlin Low Gears or doing a double Tcase with new driveshafts. I'm also keeping my eye out for used third members with 4.56's or 4.88's in them already.
This is my second 85 4r. I've also owned and wheeled a 1st Gen Isuzu Trooper, an 88 Range Rover, and an 89 FJ62 Land Cruiser.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_









Those are 31"s? They look bigger than my 31"s do for some reason.







Although the 31s on my 4Runner look smaller than the 31s on my dad's Trooper.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

heres a few shots of my 89' SR5..gonna do 31 or 32s when these tires wear out..and Bushwacker fender flares. also has a canvas soft top for summer from Can Back and working on a few other goodies like the stereo and maybe dual sunroofs! Keep em coming!


























_Modified by SKNKWRX at 12:57 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Chris,
That would be the saggy stock suspension letting the 31's fill the wheel wells.














The Xterrains run pretty true though, unlike a lot of brands who's 33's measure out about 31.5.

SKNKWRX,
That is WAY TOO pretty.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Sporin)*

Sporin, do you happen to know what size the front axle nut is on your 4Runner? I gotta change my wheel seals, and I need the proper socket and would prefer to not make a dozen trips to the store to find the right one. Thanks.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The really big hub socket is 54mm.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Sporin)*

Damn! That's freakin' huge!








Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (PSUCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSUCorrado* »_1974 Toyota Landcruiser FJ40
Full frame off restoration, still in progress...










Do you mind sharing some resources on your resto? I'll be starting one in the next few years and don't have a clue where to start on finding parts.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (PSUCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSUCorrado* »_









take it to the next step


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_
SKNKWRX,
That is WAY TOO pretty.









Thanks! This forum should be a help to me as i am fairly new to the 4X4 thingy.










_Modified by SKNKWRX at 11:02 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (jhignight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhignight* »_
Do you mind sharing some resources on your resto? I'll be starting one in the next few years and don't have a clue where to start on finding parts.

Are you planing on restoring a cruiser?
If so: coolcruisers.com, sor.com, cruiserparts.net, ebay and ih8mud.com


_Modified by PSUCorrado at 7:53 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (serge03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serge03* »_picked this up a few weeks ago.
1980 154K-4speed









That is so incredibly cool. I want one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (khack1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khack1.8t* »_heres my 01 tacoma that i had before the GTI. 

















Any lift? What size tire? Thats pretty sweet


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_
take it to the next step









Buggy's are the hotness. 
If I dont sell the 72, I am going to Truggy it:








-Greg


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Strictly Gravy)*

Daily








Project pre tare down


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Boostedcorrados)*

Love seeing all these old school Toyotas


----------



## beaemeckser (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (SKNKWRX)*

day after the solid axle swap. this once foreign conept of articulation is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (PSUCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSUCorrado* »_1974 Toyota Landcruiser FJ40
Full frame off restoration, still in progress.
4 inch lift, 33X12.5

















Nice, anyone else with more old LC... pics ?


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

Here is my '00 4runner limited. It's what has been tying up all my money since I sold the mk3 GTI.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Sebeck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sebeck1* »_Here is my '00 4runner limited. It's what has been tying up all my money since I sold the mk3 GTI. 









I think i saw pics of this rig in a tire thread on yotatech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Sebeck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sebeck1* »_Here is my '00 4runner limited. It's what has been tying up all my money since I sold the mk3 GTI. 









beautiful truck!







i have the exact same one. How do you like it? how does she do offroad? i haven't had a chance to do anything fun with mine yet. definitely the best vehicle i've ever owned though
edit: what kinda gas mileage are you getting? i'm getting just over 13 around town...starting to wonder if something is wrong


_Modified by VeeDub_L_U at 9:47 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub_L_U)*

My Tacoma, 1989 4Runner (V6) and what I didn't post are pix of my 22RE black 1984 4Runner. 3 Toyotas, all great trucks.
The Tacoma was sold last year. The 1984 is now a hauling mule at Killington Ski Area in Vermont. The 1989 was stolen, stripped, vandalized and then relocated. These photos don't reflect my suspension, paint and transmission mods. 
The good old days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_My Tacoma, 1989 4Runner (V6) and what I didn't post are pix of my 22RE black 1984 4Runner. 3 Toyotas, all great trucks.
The Tacoma was sold last year. The 1984 is now a hauling mule at Killington Ski Area in Vermont. The 1989 was stolen, stripped, vandalized and then relocated. These photos don't reflect my suspension, paint and transmission mods. 
The good old days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

































Damn we have matching Runners....updated pic of mine without the runing boards and fender flares installed. shame about it being stolen


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*

Your truck looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When the 4runner was recovered, it was essentially destroyed. What they couldn't strip, was simlply vandalized. 
Good luck with yours, she's a beauty


----------



## 16V Seattle (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Tarik D)*









The ol whip.


----------



## 16V Seattle (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (16V Seattle)*









And of course the topless pic.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (16V Seattle)*

Damn - I never got mine topless. Always wanted to, but in 6-7 years of 4Runner ownership, I never did








Nice pix! 
Keep them coming!


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Just picked up my first Toyota a few weekends ago.....More information about it here....


----------



## Dub Nerd (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_Daily








Project pre tare down











Nice Pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Doesn't IFS suck








I miss that 4runner so bad......really bad the other day with all the snow....I had to walk to work.


















_Modified by Dub Nerd at 11:11 PM 11-5-2006_


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Dub Nerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Nerd* »_Nice Pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Doesn't IFS suck








I miss that 4runner so bad......really bad the other day with all the snow....I had to walk to work.

















_Modified by Dub Nerd at 11:11 PM 11-5-2006_


I hated driving my truck in the snow....14.5wide is like nothing i have ever delt with.I was stuck using 2wd all the way home because one of the nuts i got taps my driveshaft and makes some clunking noise...Remember mike the 4runner is in good hands.Its already changed sooo much..I will get you a pic this week.
I gutted the interior
got new carpet on the way
7inches of lift.
Getting tires and wheels for it as soon as i find wheels i like
new back seats and front seats.
Making custom interior pannels for the doors and sides.
got rid of the flares and am bolting on the bushwacker cut out flares as its painted.
Motors out bays cleaned and will be painted this week and motor will go out to be bored and head work done.
Theres more but thats the main stuff happening this month before i move.


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Boostedcorrados)*

I just bought a 1985 Toyota 4x4 straight axle pickup today. This thing is so clean, not one aftermarket part on it except the wheels and the lumber rack. Bought it off the original owner pictures to follow.
Still waiting for my GF to wake-up so she can drive over to pick it up.


----------



## NixonGold (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

Here is a pic of my buddy's truck up wheelin.


----------



## 16V Seattle (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (NixonGold)*









The NEW whip!!! 
I know not a Yoda but I just bought this Jeep and already posted my 4Runner pics. 
Damn this Jeep is fast...Inline six is great.


----------



## Beardy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (NixonGold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NixonGold* »_Here is a pic of my buddy's truck up wheelin.









That is awesome!


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (NixonGold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NixonGold* »_Here is a pic of my buddy's truck up wheelin.









looks to me like he converted a 2wd to 4wd. very cool!


----------



## NixonGold (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (konigwheels)*

Its is an 83 4wd. It just has the 2wd fenders. The thing is unstoppable. He hardly ever puts in 4wd thanks to the bead locks.


----------



## khack1.8t (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (killerbunny84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killerbunny84* »_
Any lift? What size tire? Thats pretty sweet

almost forgot about this, my taco had 3" cornfed spacers up front w/OME struts and 2.5" AAL in the rear. had barely enough room to clear those 34x10.5 swamper LTB's







. i had the little thing places it shoulda NEVER been, LOL







.


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (khack1.8t)*

My picture of the 1985 Solid axle truck I bought on Monday. Bought it off the original owner truck is bone stock, never painted its never even had a radio in it. block off plate still in the dash. Zero rot, never wrecked. Came with 20 years of service records. Has a 140k original miles. 
Plans:
1. Ditch the wheels and install Toyota SR5 alloys.
2. Install a radio Order an Alpine and Alpine dash speakers along with a stock attenna.
3. Install Bilstein shocks. 
4. Get rid of the plastic floor and install a factory quality carpet kit along with roadkill. 
5. Line X the bed.
6. Add power steering, A/C and factory dash clock. 
7. Hella H4's
8. Find a nicer rear bumper with D rings and a class 3 reciever. (black)
9. Install an ARB front bumper and Warn winch
10. Install a rear ARB locker. 
Other than that I'm leaving this truck stock. 











_Modified by packthis at 5:41 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## black_sheep (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

















solid rockcrawler/off roader. Marlin dual transfer case set up, fox shocks, electric locking rear diff and torsen in the front. Eventually got full cage, drive shaft mounted e-brake, and some other goodies. 


_Modified by black_sheep at 4:08 AM 11-12-2006_


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (black_sheep)*

Photo I took of my '95 runner just today.








Picked it up just to get me and my planes up to the top of the
continental divide and other similar locales for slope soaring events..








Trying very hard to avoid turning it into yet another very expensive hobby
but I'll probably throw a Powertrax No-slip locker in the rear end just
give me a little more confidence on the trails. Maybe sort out some
quick release end-links on the sway bars.
ian


_Modified by Daemon42 at 11:07 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Daemon42)*

Picked this up yesterday.. was lookin at jeeps, but I think this will suit my needs a lil better.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (PSUCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSUCorrado* »_
Are you planing on restoring a cruiser?
If so: coolcruisers.com, sor.com, cruiserparts.net, ebay and ih8mud.com


Yup. Already been searching for a few things on coolcruisers.com. Thanks for the links. 
I got some pictures this past weekend of my project. I won't be starting until about January, since we won't be moving into our house until Dec. First on the list is replacing the whole brake system (nothing works but the e-brake), putting a new roof on, and getting it running better (sticky float in the carb, etc...). It'll be a working restoration so I can hunt/explore with it. Mostly it needs cleaning/derusting/bodywork. Runs great other than the oil pan full of gas due to the carb issue.


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (jhignight)*

Some photos of the '85ish HiLux we had in Peru last year:


----------



## norcalmk3 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

I just found the 4x4 section on the vortex. I'm new to the toy 4x4 scene but been around mkIII's for a while. Picked this up a month ago. 86 4x4.



No action shots yet.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (norcalmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *norcalmk3* »_. 

digging the paint.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (PSUCorrado)*









:hearts: so nice


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

norcal, I want your winch setup bad. You have any information on it?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

My truck, today...


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (251)*


_Quote, originally posted by *251* »_Some photos of the '85ish HiLux we had in Peru last year:











nice trucks, those. i drove a deisel/manual one in guatemala for a little bit, only got it offroad one time sadly


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (sticks)*

























Here's my Cruiser:
























My wifes:


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (Sebeck1)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

how hard is it to remove the roof from the 4 runner?
that's a standard thing, not like a hacksaw job, right?


----------



## MrMaughan (Mar 21, 2006)

On the 1st gens it's just some screws for the plastic crap and then like 12 bolts. It's kind of heavy, so maybe a two person job.


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
My wifes:










specs please


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (ERROL)*

































oh my last Toyota







head still hurts..


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Banned wagon)*

that thing is sweet^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Boostedcorrados)*

Another one of mine:
[IMGhttp://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/iconprez/Tech/100_0634.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BigDaddySLC (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

heres my toy. it has a small block v8 with TBI, 700r4 with 208 transfercase, full width dana 44's, locked front and rear, 5.38 gears chevy 3/4 ton axles. whole lot of fun on and off the road. believe or not this is my honda killer. it's sad when i role up on a riced out honda and my trail rig is alot quicker


















































_Modified by BigDaddySLC at 4:43 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (BigDaddySLC)*

^ Sick!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*I miss my old 4runner*

I miss my old 4runner. '88 sr5 v-6.
These pics are from when it was still pretty new to me.








By the time I got rid of it it needed the headgasket and timing belt and the body was starting to rust pretty bad.
If I had known then what I know now I would have kept it as a 2nd car... wasn't worth what we got for a trade in


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Banned wagon)*

banned wagon,
Your V1 yoda is so nice. I've always loved the convertable runners and will have to add one to the collection. They are a bear to find in that condition though. 
Thanks for sharing and enjoy!
Jason


----------



## Morten_Fisker (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*









WOW, what a location. Id love to see that. Where is it? 
heres a couple from europe. The HJ42 is my cossin, cab is mine. 








































He got a lot of parts from the US.
Heres from a trip to Norway to do some trial with some friends.


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

I love the Cruiser. one of the best frames ever.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Morten_Fisker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morten_Fisker* »_








WOW, what a location. Id love to see that. Where is it? 









That is Moab, Utah. If you ever get a chance, def go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morten_Fisker (Oct 7, 2003)

Ill start saving some bucks already!
Keep the toyotas coming please.


----------



## SLOWBOY02 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Morten_Fisker)*


----------



## dub lover (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (SLOWBOY02)*

what ya think about one of these?

















VW taro (volkstaco)


----------



## dr.orange (Jun 2, 2001)

*Re: (dub lover)*

Funny how the only pictures I can find are views of the rear end . . .
1994 RE22 Utility Truck - stock except for KYB shocks and Bridgestone Mudders
Looking at Cerro Gordo across Saline Valley (near Death Valley)








The crew lining up at the top of the Flint Trail, Utah - about to descend and drive out to the Maze Overlook - very fun drive.








I miss that truck . . .


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (dub lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub lover* »_what ya think about one of these?

















VW taro (volkstaco)








never heard of those... wonder if that grill will fit on my 91? It would blend in better in my vw driveway...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub Nerd (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Sorry it's not a Truck but I just got it


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Nerd)*

^ im in love!!!!


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

Aritic trucks


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (arric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arric* »_Aritic trucks

































where can i get that kit?


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDub_L_U)*

http://www.arctictrucks.com/?PageID=1000 good luck getting it over here tho. If you find a way let me know


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (arric)*

well this isn't going to compare to the others by any means.. but here goes anyway..

i just finished putting on my balljoint spacers today..






















33's for reference


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (ERROL)*


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_









that's gorgeous. do you wheel much?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I'd love an FJ40 (sold my 4R on Sunday!) but with my meager sub-$5k budget I'm most likely looking at an FJ60 instead.I've found a SWEET local 87 with a lift, Kaymar rear bumper, and with a chevy small block in it already.








I'll post pics when the guy gets back into town and I go see it (again, I actually looked at it before I bought my 4R).


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_that's gorgeous. do you wheel much?

Not really.  But do know the limitations.


----------



## QKZILVR (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*

This is my first Toy. I've had it for 16 years now. Lots of fun, lots of rocks, lots of sand, lots of girls!








Still a pretty good looking truck for close to 20 years old.


----------



## gladly (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Martinus)*


----------



## stevemic (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Banned wagon)*

mine








92 4runner
22r-e cammed
5 speed
7 inches of lift 
35 inch x terrains
5.29 gears
rear locker
rock sliders
daily driver
my boss'








chevy 502
sm465 4 speed
rockwell t-case
dana 60 rear
dana 44 front
adjustable susp.
air system


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is a pic of my two FJ40 land cruiser. one is for sale and the other is my new build up rig right now!
























here is the new one im working on


----------



## wlfsbrg01 (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

My Tundra. Completely stock with the exception of the floormats and Sirius.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Chris16vRocco)*









I finally got this thing on the road tonight. I'm excited about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (BigDaddySLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddySLC* »_










Did you just leave the stock spring hanger on there and weld the new one on for the chevy leaf? Im about to get a set for my truck. How do you like them? I hear they are nice and flexy but find it hard to believe with such a thick pack.Yours seem to have more then the ones i have seen. Also do you have to move the rear hanger?I noticed you have some kind of L shaped shackle maybe a revolver?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Boostedcorrados)*

Here are some from Lone Star Cruiser Roundup:
http://metaltech4x4.com/roundup2007/index.htm


_Modified by CreeperSleeper at 1:22 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

Here is mine...


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (bigtoy302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtoy302* »_Here is mine...









Did you do the tube work yourself? Next time your in the Portland area we should wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_Did you do the tube work yourself? Next time your in the Portland area we should wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, all of the tube work and everything else was done by me.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (bigtoy302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtoy302* »_
Yes, all of the tube work and everything else was done by me. 

Sweet!


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

so did you have a blind guy choose the color for the exo?


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (WOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOT* »_so did you have a blind guy choose the color for the exo?

No, I chose that color just to make people ask stupid questions.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (bigtoy302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtoy302* »_
No, I chose that color just to make people ask stupid questions.









LOL! That's why I want a snorkel... I can make up what it is!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

I found an old pic of my first built Toyota... It was a 1985 SR5 with power windows, AC etc... I had 33's, 4.88s and LockRites. In this pic you can kinda see the rear bumper that my Dad and I built. The front one obviously wasn't finished yet.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_I found an old pic of my first built Toyota... It was a 1985 SR5 with power windows, AC etc... I had 33's, 4.88s and LockRites. In this pic you can kinda see the rear bumper that my Dad and I built. The front one obviously wasn't finished yet.









Looks good Chad! shoudnt have gotten ride of it... thats my favorite color scheme on the 85-89 years...


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (rubbndubbn)*

I like this pic from last weekend of my truck.







more from this weekend


----------



## 9thgear (Apr 11, 2007)

hopefully soon enough ill goin the club.. ive ebeen loking for an older yota in good shape for a while now


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (9thgear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9thgear* »_hopefully soon enough ill goin the club.. ive ebeen loking for an older yota in good shape for a while now

To bad your not in Oregon i got one for sale right now... a toyota FJ40 Land Cruiser http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (Dub Nerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Nerd* »_Sorry it's not a Truck but I just got it


















Sure the 4Runner has gotten a little soft over the years, but you still have a center locker from the factory. Some lift, rear locker, and ARB goodies and...








Then you still have your leather and homelink








Dave.


----------



## 9thgear (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_To bad your not in Oregon i got one for sale right now... a toyota FJ40 Land Cruiser http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

damn.. your on the other side of the continent haha


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (9thgear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9thgear* »_
damn.. your on the other side of the continent haha









That means it's mostly rust free!


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
That means it's mostly rust free!









Which is very true! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

Some pics from last weekend:


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

ooo hey i think i took those pics i like the one through the tunnel wish you would have stopped so i could have gotten in it to make it look better and also when you went monster trucking over the cars lol poor mk1 coupe


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

Got some new tires and wheels for the cruiser. 35X12.5 BFG Mud Terrains on 15X8 Eagle Alloys.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (PSUCorrado)*

Holy crap that thing is clean!


----------



## Hawk Thor (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

I don´t have any pics of my truck as is. But I have a few of my brother´s 4Runner.








Yeah, we get deep snow here.








They stopped for 1 hour.








On a glacier.








Uuhh, 3Runner?
I´m gonna post pics of my truck soon.


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

1995 Land Cruiser, 117k miles.
Just got mine in March. So far I have done almost al the preventative maintenance on it, extended diff breathers, removed running boards, and clean up the rear locker actuator. 
After all that I have no money for mods so it will stay stock for a while. Then I will probably replace the street tires with ATs and put on some sliders.
For now I can cheat with the factory front and rear diff locks.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (jmvar)*

Sweet 80! You can find a lot of info on http://www.ih8mud.com. Personally I would recommend MetalTech sliders. BTW- you can clear a 305 tire on the stock wheels and suspension... I ran mine that way for about six months.


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_Sweet 80! You can find a lot of info on http://www.ih8mud.com. Personally I would recommend MetalTech sliders. BTW- you can clear a 305 tire on the stock wheels and suspension... I ran mine that way for about six months.

Thanks Creeper, I have seen your posts on mud too, great site, that is where I got all the info on how to purchase one and baseline it. I am a little obsesive with preventative maintenance so I tent to go a little over board. Spent lots of money on new parts so far.
Funny thing is next mods where going to be sliders, and was seriously thinking metal tech, and 305 ATs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (jmvar)*

MetalTech is the best slider out there for the 80. I think you can get them thru IronPig also. (That is MetalTech's east coast distributor.) Or you can make a road trip out to OR, I'll help you put them on and we could go wheelin!


----------



## gen2600 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (PSUCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSUCorrado* »_1974 Toyota Landcruiser FJ40
Full frame off restoration, still in progress.
4 inch lift, 33X12.5

VERY nicely done!!! And aren't they all "still in progress"?








My 83' FJ60:








*OME Shocks.
*Australian Safari Springs.
*Hell For Stout Steering stabilizer.
*American Racing Mojave Wheels.
*33" BFG Mud Terrain Tires.
*SOR Roof Rack.
*Custom Rear bumper w/tire swing, 2xjerry can storage, highlift jack storage etc (on the way).
...I also suggest ih8mud, I'm on there quite a bit personally.


_Modified by gen2600 at 3:16 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Hawk Thor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hawk Thor* »_I don´t have any pics of my truck as is. But I have a few of my brother´s 4Runner. http://a589.ac-images.myspacec...c.jpg
Yeah, we get deep snow here.
http://a148.ac-images.myspacec...3.jpg
They stopped for 1 hour.
]http://a157.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/17/l_d494f61aacdbeda071b737b3055deb44.jpg
On a glacier.
http://a799.ac-images.myspacec...e.jpg
Uuhh, 3Runner?
I´m gonna post pics of my truck soon. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Definitely looking forward to seeing those pictures! thanks for sharing. I personally love the trucks that seem to be the style in Iceland / Norway / etc. Killer stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Hawk Thor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hawk Thor* »_I don´t have any pics of my truck as is. But I have a few of my brother´s 4Runner.








Yeah, we get deep snow here.








They stopped for 1 hour.








On a glacier.








Uuhh, 3Runner?
I´m gonna post pics of my truck soon. 

That thing is SWEET!!!! 

My junk from camping
new wheels and tires
























and an 83 hilux that invaded our camp site


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

Here's a funny pic of my 4Runner:








One of my tires blew out (dry rotted), and I have yet to get to the junkyard to get another wheel for a spare tire, so I was kinda stuck. I borrowed this 35" from a friend so I could drive home. Suprisingly, it didn't rub too much. Once when I made a u-turn, three times when I turned left, and a couple times when I hit a bump. It looked funny though.


----------



## Hawk Thor (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (Gary C)*

Mine is actually pretty small, 33" tires.
I´ve done almost everything exept fitting bigger tires since I´ve been a poor student for a few years. But I´ll start looking for fenderflares and tires soon.
I´m mostly focusing on my vdub at the moment.


----------



## vr_josh (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Here's a funny pic of my 4Runner:








One of my tires blew out (dry rotted), and I have yet to get to the junkyard to get another wheel for a spare tire, so I was kinda stuck. I borrowed this 35" from a friend so I could drive home. Suprisingly, it didn't rub too much. Once when I made a u-turn, three times when I turned left, and a couple times when I hit a bump. It looked funny though.

Buddy of mine is running 35x10.50's on his runner with no lift and doesn't rub at all, he had 35x13.50's and rubbed quite a bit with those though.


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (gen2600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gen2600* »_
VERY nicely done!!! And aren't they all "still in progress"?








_Modified by gen2600 at 3:16 PM 5-3-2007_

I guess but the doors and top still need to be painted.








Well once the door are done and it get mirrors it will be street legal.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Got rid of my '92 runner with 3.slow and replaced with '95 with 3.4L swap. 
Here's both my 4x4's. Photo taken just yesterday near Delta CO. 








The runner isn't the beastliest thing, but it gets the job done, which is
to get me and all my slope soaring gear to remote places to fly.
ian


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is the progress of my land cruiser right now...


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_Here is the progress of my land cruiser right now...









Your isht is broke...


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re:*

my 1997 4Runner, V6, 4wd
142,000 miles and counting...


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chameleon2)*

Here's mine, just got it last week, so no good dirty pics yet. I did take it out a bit, but then it came home for the new car buff and wax. Now the mud will come off easier



























_Modified by 2L Bunny at 2:39 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (2L Bunny)*

Nice Tim! Check out http://www.cascadecruisers.com... We post all of our upcoming runs on the forums. Let me know, I would love to wheel with you sometime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

I'll check it out. Also possible I might tag along with Ed and Travis on some of their Cruiser trips, not sure with which group tho.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2L Bunny* »_I'll check it out. Also possible I might tag along with Ed and Travis on some of their Cruiser trips, not sure with which group tho.

Ed and Travis? What do thier rigs look like?


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Gen2600 posted above, and Egecko, not sure if he's posted his FJ on here yet.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2L Bunny* »_Gen2600 posted above, and Egecko, not sure if he's posted his FJ on here yet.








... We should def all go wheelin. Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## SilleyWilley (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

my old trekker








first big toyota project
85 1 ton cab on 84 4runner frame, custom bed and other stuff 

























current project
90 sr5 3.0, solid axle swap


----------



## vr_josh (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (SilleyWilley)*

Just bought a 79 truck yesterday I'll post up some pictures here pretty soon.


----------



## Mister 4 (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (vr_josh)*

My 86, not much mud whopping around here, so I am leaning toward tha baja side of things, saving up for a baja suspension setup in front. I hope you guys don't mind a baja guy wandering around here.


----------



## vr_josh (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (vr_josh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_josh* »_Just bought a 79 truck yesterday I'll post up some pictures here pretty soon.

Here's a couple pictures in front of my house.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Re:*

Thought id revive the Toyota thread with my sumer detailed pics


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

i'll share, 
1978 Ford Bronco 
400ci Auto (soon to be cummins







)
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
?? 


_Modified by B.P. at 10:54 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (B.P.)*

Nice looking Bronco, but what does it have to do with a Toyota 4x4?!?


----------



## JeffB... (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Banned wagon)*

from my recent trip to Japan...








Can somebody tell me what rims these are?


_Modified by JeffB... at 1:43 AM 7-30-2007_


----------



## stevemic (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (JeffB...)*

i belive those are landcruiser like 90's japanese fj-80


----------



## JeffB... (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (stevemic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemic* »_i belive those are landcruiser like 90's japanese fj-80

I did a search on landcruiser wheels and couldn't find anything that looked like these, I think they we're some aftermarket japanese brand. 
Does anyone know of any JDM aftermarket truck wheel brands?


----------



## grnmtnvw (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (JeffB...)*

jaos


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (grnmtnvw)*

anyone got a T100? I'll post pics of my 98 T100 3.4 4wd later.. I've got the stock 17" FJ wheels on it with the 265 70 17s? I think th4ey come out to a 32". 
Brian


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (blackgold)*

I have a 96 t100 extra cab 6ft bed with sr5 package. 4wd 3.4L.
I wish they had mods for the truck.


----------



## caspers_dub (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

OK, its not a yota....BUT it has yota axles, hy-steer, yota IFS box and pump


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Hawk Thor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hawk Thor* »_










i love it!!! love it love it love it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shawkins (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (Collin16v)*

'91 4Runner with '99 5VZ-FE (3.4L V6) engine swap, R150F (5-Speed) tranny, 32's.








If you want more info on the VW Taro's:
http://www.brian894x4.com/Hiluxgeneration3.html
The info about the VW Taro's is twards the bottom of the page.


----------



## caspers_dub (Jun 15, 2007)

You're in Tigard? I want to move to Gresham SO BAD....I spent a few months there for work and have missed it ever since.
Nice yota too.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (shawkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawkins* »_'91 4Runner with '99 5VZ-FE (3.4L V6) engine swap, R150F (5-Speed) tranny, 32's.








If you want more info on the VW Taro's:
http://www.brian894x4.com/Hiluxgeneration3.html
The info about the VW Taro's is twards the bottom of the page.

Pretty sure I've seen you around. Sweet swap! I want to do that to my wifey's 94 4Runner...


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

IMO, nothing beats the 3.4L swap in a gen 2. 
My old '92 3.slow auto was pictured somewhere earlier in this thread.
I killed the motor this last winter, and ended up trading it for a 
'95 with a '98 3.4L swap. It hauls ass. 
The specs say that the gen3 and gen2 weigh the same, but I don't
believe it. I romp on gen3's. 
Here's the new one. 








ian


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Daemon42)*

Couple pics of my wife's rig:
















And a flex shot of mine I never posted:


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Pics of my Lexus on the Rubicon two weeks ago:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (jmaddocks)*

some newer ones


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is a few pics of my rig, I have not posted up here yet!


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_Here is a few pics of my rig, I have not posted up here yet!


wow, awesome......specs?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (jmvar)*

The 40 is lookin good, Justin. So when do I get to borrow it!


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

thats totally awesome


----------



## jdog19VR6 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (watson)*

1998 4runner 2.7L 3 in lift


----------



## soo euro (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (jdog19VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdog19VR6* »_1998 4runner 2.7L 3 in lift


















Looks good jeff.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Collin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Collin16v* »_
i love it!!! love it love it love it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 that thing is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_Here is a few pics of my rig, I have not posted up here yet!










I see your location as Corvallis and PDX. Do you ever bring your truck down south? I'm not in town much anymore, but do techincally live there and a trip out somewhere might be called for.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_The 40 is lookin good, Justin. So when do I get to borrow it!










whenever you want Chad, just let me know. Its probably someone built to with stand your beatings... well actually the axles are thats about it lol...

_Quote, originally posted by *jmvar* »_
wow, awesome......specs?

Umm... its really nothing crazy. It SOA on 39s with arb air locker up front and a aussie in the rear. Chev 350, th350, stock 4speed T-case. chromed front and rear. some beefy drivelines and a nice rock catcher cross member and 4wheel disc brakes.

_Quote, originally posted by *2L Bunny* »_
I see your location as Corvallis and PDX. Do you ever bring your truck down south? I'm not in town much anymore, but do techincally live there and a trip out somewhere might be called for.

Im a student at OSU thats why it says i live in Corvallis. cause im only in portland for the summer. the rig never comes up here... its a trail princes for now. if i got skinnier tires it could be road worths but they stick out of the fenders about 3inchs maybe more...








In all honesty its a fun rig to own but its going on CL probably during Christmas time to sell.. I just like to buy work on them. my next project will be a fj45LWB


----------



## Jo2 (Sep 10, 2002)

my cruiser:


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (Jo2)*

^ uh oh, have you checked for the cracks yet?!
It looks really good BTW.


----------



## Jo2 (Sep 10, 2002)

no cracks....yet!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_

whenever you want Chad, just let me know. Its probably someone built to with stand your beatings... well actually the axles are thats about it lol...


Sweet! I'm ordering my Longfields today!!! And why in the world would you sell it? I may not have money still, but I call first dibs!


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
Sweet! I'm ordering my Longfields today!!! And why in the world would you sell it? I may not have money still, but I call first dibs!

Good deal! you need them! I want to build a fj45 buggy. I got my shop now and my dad bought a pipe bender like metal techs and i want to build a tub chassis 45 for my next project. Im going to run rockwells and 3 link up front and 4 link in the rear. I love to work on new things and learn about them. never done one so i figure its time to move on to the next project. I will let you know if i end up selling it. we will see i would like to sell it and make enough money off it to be able to pay for the 45 build up well... for most of it. 

oooo Chad i still owe you 20 bucks! next time i see you whenever that comes i will pay you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I miss wheeln once i get my shocks all mounted you shall here a call from me. the shocks have been a pain for me cause the extended shocks run in the battery tray so i had to move it and make a new one...







Got to also get my MT tube fender on there too. they are all done just need to put some paint on them and bolt them up...








Ok done with my rant!


----------



## blackgold (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

Here's a pic of my T100 on FJ wheels. it's stock height, exhaust and intake.. Hoping to SC it sometime soon.. I gotta figure out where my other pics are.. 
Brian








This is it set up as my campout rig for ATVing..


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (blackgold)*

Picking this up this coming weekend from a friend. This will be my first Toy (My background is mostly Jeeps), but I'm really looking forward to it.








There is a straight axle swap in its future (not sure how soon, but it will happen). Here are the specs on what it has now...
-2R short block, 22RE top end, 10:1 compression, timing chain and head gasket replaced last year.
-Marlin Crawler dual transfer cases on Budbuilt cross member.
-Lock Rite on rear axle, disc brake conversion, new Alcan springs and Rancho shocks.
-33x10.5 TSL radials, 2 are new, matching spare
-2" body lift, gas tank lifted.
-Custom bumpers and rock sliders with winch receiver mounts front and rear.
-8000# Warn winch with winch rope, modular plugs front and rear, 30' strap, tree strap and snatch block.
-PIAA lights front and rear.
-Interior stripped and Herculined.
-Yakima Load Warrior roof rack with center extension.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Isgro)*

Wow, that Runner sounds pretty well built! Congrats.
BTW, I would recommend Marlin Crawler or Sky Manufacturing for the SAS... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now join TLCA and have some fun!


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Thanks. John hasn't cut any corners with this truck. It is very capable and I'm really looking forward to adding it to my stable. One of the things I'm most excited about it the fact that it is originally from out west so it doesn't have any of the rot that usually accompanies 80's Toyota's here in the Northeast. As for the SAS I'm probably going to go with the Marlin kit. I'm starting to set money aside right now, so maybe by next fall I can make it happen. I plan on taking some new picks of the truck this weekend when I pick it up, so keep an eye in here for more pics to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Isgro)*

Nice 4runner....

Picked this up this week for $1700. 30k on a rebuilt motor, only bad thing is a week clutch. I LOVE it.


----------



## vr_josh (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Isgro)*

Nice runner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bax101 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (caspers_dub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice sammy


----------



## HumbleSlc (Oct 30, 2002)

when i get home this weekend ill get some picks of my truck its all stock right now but its a 500$ daily so its not bad


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (HumbleSlc)*

Anyone have pics of 2nd gen runner with say 2.5 -3.0suspenion lift on 31x10.50?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (vee'snuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee’snuts* »_Anyone have pics of 2nd gen runner with say 2.5 -3.0suspenion lift on 31x10.50? 

You can fit 31x10.50s without a lift....


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

This is a 2nd gen 4runner with stock front springs slightly longer rear springs
and 31x10.5's. 








Right rear is in a little hole so bit more wheel gap showing than usual.
ian


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Daemon42)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mine has 31x10.50's now and we are lifting hopefully next week [with longer rear spring as well]. But I was a little worried about tires not being big enough .but that looks good.










_Modified by vee'snuts at 8:58 AM 10-19-2007_


----------



## Dub Nerd (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (vee'snuts)*

I need some new pics. I just got new tires and a lift is on the way


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (vee'snuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee’snuts* »_Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mine has 31x10.50's now and we are lifting hopefully next week [with longer rear spring as well]. But I was a little worried about tires not being big enough .but that looks good.










_Modified by vee'snuts at 8:58 AM 10-19-2007_

Have you thought about lifting the rear with stock 80 series Land Cruiser springs? Works great and cheap!


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

stock with best friends truck(sick by the way)








3'' lift, 33's comin, or taking out the lift we just put in lol








my toy and vw








again, my toy and vw


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

dens once more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ant Deezie (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Banned wagon)*

here is my daily










































_Modified by spoonie_luv at 10:41 PM 10-20-2007_


----------



## Jo2 (Sep 10, 2002)

rausch creek last weekend:


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Yes ,that is what i am doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


----------



## turboale (Jan 24, 2005)

*My Rig...*

Here is my rig, some of the bigger mods are S/C (with fuel mods), TRD Headers, Greddy Cat-back (ie rock catcher) Dual ARBs, ARB Bumper, Warn Winch, 33" TSLs, the list goes on from there...

































Here is my buddy's 85... Full Exo-Cage, Dual cases, 37s and balls of steel...

































If you want to see a ton of yota pics check out pictures from my trip a couple years ago... Click Here
Some of the good'ns...
Taco on coil-sprung Dana60s and 39s:








Expedition Cure Team in Colorado:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: My Rig... (turboale)*

That's a really nice 3rd Gen!


----------



## Island_Yota (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Sebeck1)*

Latest of my 83


----------



## vr_josh (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: My Rig... (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_That's a really nice 3rd Gen!


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

just got this '90 today


----------



## Ant Deezie (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (BenMSki)*

congrats man, nice rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (spoonie_luv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoonie_luv* »_congrats man, nice rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2.. but do yourself a favor and get those Warn hubs off that thing!


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

why do you say that?


----------



## HumbleSlc (Oct 30, 2002)

i have a jerraco cap off my 94 that i would like to sell if anyone local would like to pick it up


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (BenMSki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenMSki* »_why do you say that?

They aren't as strong as the stock Asian and they usually leak.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Chad (CreeperSleeper) is right that the stock Asians are stronger but I say run the warns you will probably never need to replace them in less you get really in to wheeln but the over all rig you have there is not something that looks like you will be bashing. I run warns on my rig... not by choice but I choose to run the warns tell I grenade the internals then I will go Asian. So dont worry about the hubs right now just get some tires on that thing and go wheel it!
Not to say your wrong Chad... Cause we both know when it comes down to toyota or cars in general... I will lose! Just going off what I did and what I think


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_Chad (CreeperSleeper) is right that the stock Asians are stronger but I say run the warns you will probably never need to replace them in less you get really in to wheeln but the over all rig you have there is not something that looks like you will be bashing. I run warns on my rig... not by choice but I choose to run the warns tell I grenade the internals then I will go Asian. So dont worry about the hubs right now just get some tires on that thing and go wheel it!
Not to say your wrong Chad... Cause we both know when it comes down to toyota or cars in general... I will lose! Just going off what I did and what I think









I would probably do the same thing in his position, but my concern would be water getting into his hub.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Throw some silicon on the hubs thats what i did for my gaskets... hope it works...


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

ha wow I appreciate the comments.... I have no idea what I'm getting myself into with this thing but its a vehicle i've wanted for years and years. Its purpose is going to be wet weather/snowy days over the winter and then beach in the summer months.... any tips and maintenance things I should look into would be appreciated!


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

the first pic is of my 88 4runner with the 33s on her









this is my friends 4runner (sorry for the crappy pic)


----------



## 92vwMK2 (Apr 18, 2005)

Heres my 91 with solid axle swap 35" pro comps, 5.29 gears, hi steer and 6 inch susp lift


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (92vwMK2)*

Nice truck, but it sure looks like there's no drive shaft
connected to your front diff. 
ian


----------



## 92vwMK2 (Apr 18, 2005)

yah its in the middle of getting a new headgasket and in the meantime someone decided they needed it more than me


----------



## 42718dad (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (92vwMK2)*

My new 1984 Toyota not bad for $2100
















My old 1980 Toyota from high school stripped and stolen








Dropping in a 22r


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (42718dad)*

here's a question..... my truck needs what looks like a powersteering pump, right front tie rod and right rear axle seal.... any idea what all that should cost me? I've got a guy to do the work, just checking what I should expect.....


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (BenMSki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenMSki* »_here's a question..... my truck needs what looks like a powersteering pump, right front tie rod and right rear axle seal.... any idea what all that should cost me? I've got a guy to do the work, just checking what I should expect.....

You blew a steering pump?!?










_Modified by CreeperSleeper at 5:16 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

well its leaking...


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (BenMSki)*

2000, FJ100, 1FZ-FE, A442


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_2000, FJ100, 1FZ-FE, A442







































OMG... I never even knew that exsisted!!!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (BenMSki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenMSki* »_well its leaking...

It's probably just the hoses...


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

heres an update from our last run with the black yota......suspensions off now going onto a zuk i believe
















it was a charity run and we convinced him to try a new line no ones done, he knew it wasnt possible, but that makes it fun...got a good video of it too


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (team haymaker)*

Thats a shame! I cant say i wouldnt do the same.....Is he swapping the motor too? 
My buddys yotazuk...We are trying to find something close to measure for shocks but we havent been able to max it out yet. 
















Going to run 36/13.5/15 iroks. He backed out on the toyota motor but with 6.5:1 case YJ leafs, and a body cut to hell it should be enough fun.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_*snip*We are trying to find something close to measure for shocks but we havent been able to max it out yet. *snip*

All you need is a forklift! (Or a really cool forklift driver in town on a lunch break...)


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

yeah but with no plates its a pain to find that. Hes going to bring it over and were doing a clutch and his Tcase so we can just use the lift.


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

pretty sure hes using the yota motor, he has like 5 4runners in his yard so parts are easy to come by


----------



## affende (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (team haymaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team haymaker* »_


















lol ... i ran square shafts on my 83 mini, front and rear, for the entire time i had it ... strong as **** for sure, but people beep when you drive 30 mph everywhere because of the vibrations


----------



## bd jay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

yes


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (bd jay)*

yeah this is trailered to the trail................as will mine be soon


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (team haymaker)*

My 1985 HILUX My what a year can do.


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

my 83 4x4 picked up from boostedcorrados last winter
when i got it it was just the frame and body, no axles, motor,trans, tcase nuttin but frame and body
now running a 22re, with lc header, onboard air, 6 in of lift (pics are [email protected] like 3in of lift), 36x14.50x15 in wheels and tires, rear spool
























and a pic of my 7mgte powered 2wd at bandimere











_Modified by toplessbunnys at 1:27 PM 1-3-2008_


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (toplessbunnys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessbunnys* »_










ROFLAO... Now get those Warn hubs off there!


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

warrens work just fine, came with the axles, brand new and were never used, i have had no problems with them


----------



## Island_Yota (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (toplessbunnys)*

^ 3" Lift in that pic? that looks shorter than stock lol!, Those rims are ridiculous too but still, its an old yota.. they are fun no matter what shape they are in.
I agree though, Warn premium hubs are crap, buddy has them on his Stock 3rd gen, 3 months old and they leak like no other, and one is making a bad crunching noise.. hard to engage too compared to aisins(smooth as glass).


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

My brother sent me this tonight
















_Four Peaks Rd., AZ
Time for a cleanup. Scheduled February 9th. I'm betting that Dave can identify this vehicle. It's a shame what happens in the desert, just outside of the city...
Guaranteed stolen. A new one gets burned and shot up out there almost every day. I don't know why the county police don't stake the palces out at night. If you don't get your jeep off the trail the day it breaks, you might as well say goodbye. There are four million people living in the county, they aren't all nature lovers and good people, that's for sure._
Dave.


_Modified by speedn16v at 11:33 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (speedn16v)*


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (speedn16v)*



speedn16v said:


> My brother sent me this tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (toplessbunnys)*

^ HAHAHA 4wheelparts needs to put that in the stupid mag they send me full of FJ crap! Same with toyota owner!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Boostedcorrados)*

Quick question for you guys: Where is the fuel filter on an 85 4Runner? I've followed the fuel lines all the way from the tank to the engine and I can't seem to find it.
Pic for fun:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Chris16vRocco)*

Under the intake manifold...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

Ahhh...found it! Thanks.
It was too covered in mud to see it.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Ahhh...found it! Thanks.
It was too covered in mud to see it.









Yeah, it likes to hide... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nicomunky (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

Any of you guys know anyone with a gti vr6 looking for a yot?? or know someone looking to buy one??? oh yea i just painted it hotrodz black. check my yot:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3675934







































_Modified by nicomunky at 7:38 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## magicninja (Sep 30, 2007)

ive seen alot of these on yotatech. these were before i put on my 32's and camper shell.


----------



## HumbleSlc (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (magicninja)*

I picked this toyota up as a daily driver, paid 500 for it and sold the cap off the back for 200 not a bad deal


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

84 toyota
















i paid two grand for mine.
super lift 5 inch springs and 2 inch shakles brand new 36's, locked in the rear, header and flowmaster exhaust.
so far i put in hi steer, new front shocks, front drive line, rebuilt the front knuckles, and new clutch master cyl. soon to be 5.29 gears. this is the first vehicle i have owned that wasnt a vw hell that wasnt a rabbit


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

my updated... 33x12.50 locked lifted and tube bumpers


----------



## o2toh20 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (lilDevil)*

1990 Toyota 4Runner SR5
22RE
240000kms
5spd
Stock steelies with 30 x 10.5" mudders
95 alloys with 31" x 12.5" GY Wranglers
I bought it 5 months ago
Awesome in the snow (why I bought it) but no balls on the highway



















































_Modified by o2toh20 at 5:32 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

^^ time for a locker next!


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_Here is a few pics of my rig, I have not posted up here yet!









If anyone likes what they see and wants it let me know! either trade for a clean VW or money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

Pics of my SOA FJ60...


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_
If anyone likes what they see and wants it let me know! either trade for a clean VW or money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Whoa... what kind of clean VW are you looking for?


----------



## av315 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (quazar311)*

I love toyota trucks I have owned three and will probably always own one. I bought the blue one as a mud truck so I can keep the white one in good shape.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (quazar311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quazar311* »_
Whoa... what kind of clean VW are you looking for?

Who knows. I would like to sell this and get a nice DD dub and keep the miles down on the R. Im looking for a mk3 of mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need to get the cruiser 100% done so I can actually post it for sale.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_
Who knows. I would like to sell this and get a nice DD dub and keep the miles down on the R. Im looking for a mk3 of mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need to get the cruiser 100% done so I can actually post it for sale.

*slowly shaking head* Your gonna kick yourself if you sell the Cruiser.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
*slowly shaking head* Your gonna kick yourself if you sell the Cruiser.

Shh chad! I know I will but its a little much for me and it never sees the wrench anymore! keeping that thing in shape when I never see it is a pain!


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

3'' lift, 33x12.50 And slowly cutting everything they rub on..
















Had a bunch of pics i was going to add, then deleted them...


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

Drop it off, Justin. I'll keep her goin for ya.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_Drop it off, Justin. I'll keep her goin for ya.









Trust me if I ever gave this thing away your name is first on the list. I know you would use this rig like it should be used! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I sell It might try and find a nice 80 thats been used like yours for about 3k and have fun with it. Your 80 is just so much fun!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (SLVVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVVR6* »_Pics of my SOA FJ60...









I love it! I want a 60... And a 40... And a 70... Damn, I have a sickness.


----------



## vdubman1 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Love toyota 4x4s. Was at a funeral today and a blonde chick with an LR7 decided she could park in the snowbank, which was in a ditch. She got stuck and my buddy pulled her out with his 94 v6 4 runner. Didn't even put it in 4wd







. Then he put it in 4 lo and drove through the snowbank just for fun


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (SLVVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVVR6* »_Pics of my SOA FJ60...









Sweet rig, you must be on IH8MUD as well then?
I'm currently trying to sell or trade my FJ55 project for an FJ40 project, the open top call is just too strong.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_
Sweet rig, you must be on *IH8MUD* as well then?
I'm currently trying to sell or trade my FJ55 project for an FJ40 project, the open top call is just too strong.


Anyone with a cruiser belongs on that site! Its full of some of the smartest toyta people and they dont bash on everything you do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can buy my already done 40 project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rubbndubbn at 1:20 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## vdubman1 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

This thread makes me want a 4runner sooo bad


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vdubman1)*

I love mine


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Banned Wagon, NIIIICCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE 4runner


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (av315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *av315* »_I love toyota trucks I have owned three and will probably always own one. I bought the blue one as a mud truck so I can keep the white one in good shape. 










Is that a 4runner top or just one that looks like a 4runner top? I have seen both on but wondered if its a top from an early runner how it fits a truck


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

hmm...not sure really, but they did make 4runner look alikes, but they were with glass, newer looking though...well heres a newer pick of my truck


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Sporin)*

I am. Go back and forth between VWVortex and IH8MUD.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

^^ so did I now im only vortex.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

You need to get on http://www.timbercrawler.com, Justin.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

I am on there from time to time just not a memeber there is alot of babble on that site so I just sit back and look at peoples rids. Im more a fan of ih8mud cause its land cruiser specific.


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

My T100 that I never take pics of.


----------



## SurgeCustoms (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (PSUCorrado)*

Awesome Trucks guys! I gotta get in on this, this is my 2nd land cruiser and 3rd toyota


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

^^^ good looking 80 you ever on ih8mud?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_^^^ good looking 80 you ever on ih8mud?

x2 ARB, Slee and 4x4 Labs... Looks clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Here's my new FJ40 project...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

You've got a lot of work to do, yet I envy you deeply.








Nice Pig in the background.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_You've got a lot of work to do, yet I envy you deeply.








Nice Pig in the background.

I wish the piggy was mine.







It is close to rust free and super straight... unlike my 40!


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

OO chad got a 40! good looking 40 to! Im jealous of you and I own a 40. I want a 40 in that condition so bad! you talk to the guy who owned that place... I remember seeing that at the last bearing packing party last year... sitting in the same condition...


----------



## robmoloney (Apr 25, 2008)

New here but thought I would show you all my toy!!!








































And yes it gets dirty at weekends!!!!









_Modified by robmoloney at 2:07 PM 4-25-2008_


_Modified by robmoloney at 2:10 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## stock_gls (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re:*

I have been on the tex for awhile now and just now found the offroading section!

Here is my 94' 4runner. 
22RE / 5 speed 



























_Modified by stock_gls at 12:16 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_OO chad got a 40! good looking 40 to! Im jealous of you and I own a 40. I want a 40 in that condition so bad! you talk to the guy who owned that place... I remember seeing that at the last bearing packing party last year... sitting in the same condition...

Yes sir! Tell you what, I'll trade you my 80 and my 40 for your 40... Straight across!


----------



## MkITT225 (Apr 5, 2008)

my 1999 TRD Supercharged 4Runner, great truck, sold it for my B6 A4


----------



## A4 awesome (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (portlandubster)*

Saw this yesterday At the Southeast regional truck jamboree


----------



## A4 awesome (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

Here's another. Pictures do it NO justice. This thing was abosolutely mint!!


----------



## A4 awesome (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

Last one.... T100, 30" lift, 45" tires, and ready for this? A 500CI chevy big block with open headrs, BADASS!!!!!


----------



## vr_josh (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (A4 awesome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 awesome* »_Last one.... T100, 30" lift, 45" tires, and ready for this? A 500CI chevy big block with open headrs, BADASS!!!!!









Looks like it actually gets dirty which is good.


----------



## A4 awesome (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah the guy who owned it said he takes it out every weekend, and has a box of broken parts from it. Glad I don't have to pay for it


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Re: (stock_gls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stock_gls* »_

























nice shots!


----------



## F150Motocrosser (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (A4 awesome)*

Sean... Here is the video I posted on YouTube of the T100 cruisin by http://youtube.com/watch?v=-vwKrg5znlo


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (F150Motocrosser)*

some Icon FJ40s


----------



## F150Motocrosser (Mar 18, 2008)

^^that's so freakin sharp


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (stomp.13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stomp.13* »_some Icon FJ40s









damn, that paint


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
damn, that paint 

The ICON is finished in a Teflon polyester hybrid super durable Cardinal powder coat originally conceived for exterior industrial architectural uses then developed specifically for the ICON. Each panel is hand finished before assembly, then the underside of the main body and fenders plus inside floor surfaces are coated in a heat cured polyurea coating for reduction of vibration and heat transfer as well as the surface environment. All finished require minimal maintenance with Fantastic / 50% water, never needs waxing and survives many a harsh trail.
The proprietary ICON finish is available in six standard colors (custom color option available);
Rocky Mountain Gray
Mocha Tan
Mayan Sun Orange,
Quartz White
Spruce Green
Slate Blue


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (stomp.13)*

I like Mayan Sun Orange


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (stomp.13)*

My old taco, got rid of her cuz the frame cracked in half on both sides... wish i would have kept it. Talked to the current owner a few weeks ago and the frame was on its 3rd weld job...


----------



## yunone (Jul 16, 2007)

*I could have sworn i posted already*



















































_Modified by yunone at 4:26 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## Jo2 (Sep 10, 2002)

added an ARB bumper:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
Yes sir! Tell you what, I'll trade you my 80 and my 40 for your 40... Straight across!

I was being serious, Justin!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I am {{{this}}} close to having my FJ55 on the road!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_I am {{{this}}} close to having my FJ55 on the road!









Pics or I don't believe you!


----------



## mbwoodyard (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*









more pictures to come. but this truck is definatly the best 500 dollars i've ever spent. 1989 toyota sr5.
i beat the piss out of it every chance i get. I just found some gnarly trails not to far from my house. if it would ever get nice enough to take pictures, ill try to post some on here.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
I was being serious, Justin!









I need the money or I would think about it cause I would love to have your 80! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

http://hartford.craigslist.org/car/672322847.html

1989 Toyota PU 3.0 SR5 4 SALE 2000obo!!


----------



## -Nathan- (Feb 25, 2006)

about cracked frames...anyone read in TCL about the buybacks due to softspots on the frames????


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

95 to 01- you get about 10k for your truck.


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

I just went and did it, It covers 95.5-00' model year tacomas. Made in Farmount CA. They were the first made in the USA, USA got the bid for the frame metal. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They don't care about condition, it's based on KBB suggested retail sale price + 50% = 150% of KBB. They take your truck beat it with a big hammer, If the frame in any place shows signs of weakness, or a hole they will buy it back.
I had a 96 single cab coma 2.7. I got $9550.20 for it, I paid $3,000 for it not even 6 months ago.







Now we are doing it with are 96 coma extra cab, work truck.
If you have a questions let me know, I'm doing it for the second time right now.









_Modified by vdubpimpx at 6:43 PM 5-16-2008_


_Modified by vdubpimpx at 6:46 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrk6vsb77xk






















sorry if its a repost


----------



## innyaudi84 (Jan 16, 2007)

*08 4x4*

Man some of these trucks put mine to shame...
























So far I am loving it!


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: 08 4x4 (innyaudi84)*

here's my newest toy


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: 08 4x4 (kwalton)*


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdog19VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdog19VR6* »_1998 4runner 2.7L 3 in lift


















nice 4runner.
would you mind telling me what the specs on the wheels and tires are?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

VERY long time since the last update.
I've spent a lot of time patching floors and fixing little thing after little thing, after little thing. Finally, after 14 months it is state inspected and road legal!








New brakes up front, all the lights and electrical gremlins cured, some new weather stripping, replaced a lot of bolts and other hardware. The wife and I are going to rattle can it over the next week or so. All navy blue with a white roof. It will look a whole lot better then what's their now (flat camo).
Couple of updated pics on flickr: Flickr: Sporin's Photostream
Drives great, tons of power, even in 2WD you put it in gear and it walks off without touching the the gas, should be nice offroad in 4LO.








The white steelies look better then I expected, and way better then the thick, ugly, ill-fitting alloys that came on it. They are the correct width so no more TRE rub and about twice as many lug threads for the nuts to grab.
Still need to deal with my gas tank leak as I can't fill past half right now.








Pic of the best Pig mod evah:








As she sits:








And of course.... this is me, so naturally the truck is for sale as I still really want an FJ40. http://forum.ih8mud.com/vehicl....html


----------



## ColoradoB5 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (Sporin)*

Great thread. I am always amazed at the number of LC owners with VW's over on IH8MUD.com.
Here's mine. 
1986 FJ60
















1997 FZJ80


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Well, I've got some details and touch ups to do still but here she is! My wife got out her art brushes and did a stellar job on the letters in the back.


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (Sporin)*

My new LC (as seen on The Lounge):
































It had been 10 years since I owned a LC, it's good to be back!


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

All I gots is cell phone pics.
























I don't like daily driving it, as it's a truck but it is fun off road. I don't doo much though, it's my mom's and I can't afford to replace those all seasons with mud terrains.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Sporin)*

Nice Wagon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

guess I'll play.








right before my first time to the Con








action shot (my camera person obviously didn't understand the function of zoom







)












_Modified by Wermz at 11:09 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## AusMKIII (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Wermz)*


----------



## Canuck Dub (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 08 4x4 (kwalton)*

Ive got a couple of pictures to add to this quite nice collection
















1983 BJ-60
















And this one is my rust collection, hopefully I will be able to do something with it one day, its a 1979 BJ-40

_Modified by Canuck Dub at 9:40 PM 8-5-2008_


_Modified by Canuck Dub at 9:42 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## AusMKIII (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (ColoradoB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ColoradoB5* »_
1997 FZJ80

















call me weird, but the 80 series landcruiser was my favourite car growing up. especially the highly modded ones with front bars, lights, winch, rooftrack, suspension kit, and mud/offroad tires. out in the most remote parts of my country 90% of the vehicles you will see are toyotas. theres no room for compromise when the nearest town is a day's drive away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (AusMKIII)*









What happened to the rest of it? 
I keed, I keed, though, I didn't know they made the LC in a 2 door.


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_








What happened to the rest of it? 
I keed, I keed, though, I didn't know they made the LC in a 2 door.

lol, I know the proportions look funny in this pic, they have sold these in 3rd world markets and the such, currently they are only assembled in Colombia; I'll try to put up some better pics, but for now, I'll post a properly modded one:
























A stock 4 door:


----------



## TheGermanTank237 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (SeatIbiza1.8T)*

Thread revival....








I bought this 4runner from my buddy who thinks he knows alot about cars. However he neglected to change the oil and spun several bearings and threw a rod.


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (TheGermanTank237)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGermanTank237* »_Thread revival....








I bought this 4runner from my buddy who thinks he knows alot about cars. However he neglected to change the oil and spun several bearings and threw a rod. 


and now your going to swap in a 1jz?


----------



## JazzBlueDE (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (lilDevil)*









My 83'. 8in lift 35x13.5, 5.29s and a Detroit in the back.
Make fun of my really bad shackle angle... I need to ditch the crap lift that was on it when I bought it and get something from Marlin.


_Modified by JazzBlueDE at 7:44 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## 83Jackalope (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: 08 4x4 (Banned wagon)*

Heres my rig. Its now trail rig only. Since i got my gti.
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...3.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...8.jpg


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 08 4x4 (83Jackalope)*

NICE !! i'lll have pics of my rig up soon...


----------



## DORI_cracka_DORI (May 7, 2003)

Mine:








Toytec front spacers, 17" Soft 8's. Flowmaster and K&N. That's about it.
Someday, I'd love to have a set of these, seeing as my truck is 2wd.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (DORI_cracka_DORI)*









and now


----------



## TheGermanTank237 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (lilDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilDevil* »_
and now your going to swap in a 1jz?























naw not that extreme just the 5VZ-FE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (TheGermanTank237)*

SO Impressed with the FZJ80!
With my FJ55 barely more capable then stock, I rode along with 2 members this weekend on our Fall Gathering prerun Sunday.
Rode with 2 other members (Landtank and Nat88toy on MUD) both have FJZ80s with 4" or lift and 35" TruXus MT's as well as factory lockers and various bumper and armor combos. Their 80-series proselytizing has converted me!
Ensconced in the spacious, comfortable leather interior these trucks went over and through just about anything thrown at them. Their size was the only, rare problem here on our tight, New England forest trails but even then with careful spotting they pulled through.
Simply amazing traction, these trucks that just plowed up steep, muddy, rocky climbs, traversed deep holes, scaled waist high ledges, and more.
SO IMPRESSED. I think I might finally found, after years of buying-selling-trading truck after truck, the perfect truck for me. Despite being President of Yankee Toys I wheel very rarely so my truck needs to be a practical "grocery getter" and family hauler as well as a solid offroader. It needs to be a winter brute for those tough, Vermont snow days. Living so far from most of the trails we run means I need something I can comfortably and reliably drive 2-3 hours to and from the trails.
Now if I can only sell my FJ55 I can go buy one for myself!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Sporin)*

Rick (Landtank) is a riot, isn't he? He had a job out here in OR, so we met up for a couple beers and then wheeled the wee-wee out of his rental H3 the next day.














And yes, I love my 80!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 08 4x4 (kwalton)*

I picked up a couple of dead 4Runners. (one is under the cover, the other one is the rolled red one behind my wifes wheeler...)








Not sure what to do with them yet!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re:*

roarrr


----------



## ColoradoB5 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_roarrr









That looks like one of the Icelandic 4x4's. They use those huge tires (up to 44" and even bigger) to float over the glaciel fields at 5-12 psi.
Check out their site here: http://f4x4.is/new/en/
Myndasafn is the link for the pictures.


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

here is my pile.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (JaVa230)*

We had our Club's Fall Gathering this week, 67 Toyota's of every model and vintage for 3 days and nights of camping and wheeling.
We had a couple of guys down from Montreal with lovely Diesels we never get here including a 70 series running veggie, we had quite possibly the only 2 Australian HJ45 Crew Cabs in the country in one place, FJ45 Pickup, FJ Cruisers, Pickups, 4runners, and every manner of FJ40/60/62/80.
It ended today but pics are being posted already on our forum for anyone who want's a peak.







We had 8 different trail choices ranging from mild to wild, a huge raffle and a catered BBQ. This is the 5th Fall Gathering I've atened and the 3rd that I've run as President, it's the Cruiser Highlight of my year.








http://forum.ih8mud.com/ma-nh-yankee-toys/






































_Modified by Sporin at 8:48 PM 10-5-2008_


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

Amazing! I love old landcruisers. My dad use to have a truck when I was in high school. loved it.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I think I like the FJ55 the most.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: 08 4x4 (kwalton)*

Traded my Pig for a 93 FZJ80 today!!! 
The truck has high miles (246k) but has been well taken care of, dealer serviced until about 30k ago. It's really dirty and needs a bunch of little updates and adjustments but it runs great, already is lifted and on 35's, has big bumpers, and the all important lockers (though I need to get those working). It's tight and rattle free, everything seems to work. Leather, stereo, AC, Elockers, giant sunroof, it's just loaded.
To Do's:
1. Clean Clean Clean
2. Baseline Fluids and Tuneup
3. Register & Inspected
4. Rebuild front axle seals and repack birfs (the Driver's front is slinging grease)
5. Get that Check Engine and ABS light fixed and clear
6. Replace the driver's seat belt, it's pretty chewed up and not long enough for me anyway.
7. Start saving for Sliders + TrXus MT's.








I am REALLY happy with it, it drove GREAT on the way home (3 hrs). I loved the Pig in my driveway but it was a bear to drive and I just didn't trust it for long trips. The 80 will be a much more useful truck for me and it will do all the wheeling I personally want to do. My wife and son Love it as well.
Did I mention it's humongous and won't fit in my garage?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: 08 4x4 (Sporin)*

almost done with my sas


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

yeaah, boosssteed lolzz


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_I think I like the FJ55 the most.

I'll take a 70 series anyday!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*

Pics of various Toyotas I've come across.








































































































A couple I did not.



















_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 12:27 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MuddyMudskipper)*

The Volk TE37 crew.




























































_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 12:38 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MuddyMudskipper)*

Nice pics thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Wermz)*

Hey Muddskipper... Can you name them all?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_Hey Muddskipper... Can you name them all?









I can try...Some FJ40's including a Troopy and a Station Wagon, an FJ55, some FJ60's, FJ62's a couple FZJ80's, a truck, a Tacoma, a UZJ100 and a BJ70? I'm not for sure if I got 'em right though.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
I can try...Some FJ40's including a Troopy and a Station Wagon, an FJ55, some FJ60's, FJ62's a couple FZJ80's, a truck, a Tacoma, a UZJ100 and a BJ70? I'm not for sure if I got 'em right though.









Close! It was kind of a trick question... A lot of those wheren't sold in the states. I may be wrong, if I am, someone correct me!
1 & 2: BJ45 HT (troopy)
3 & 4: FJ45LV
5: FJ55
6 - 8: FJ60s
9: 1st gen Mini
10 & 11: FZJ73 (I think... It looks like a gasser, not a diesel)
12: FZJ80
13: Tacoma
14 & 15: FJ43 (May be a BJ43, but it looks like a gasser as well)


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
Close! It was kind of a trick question... A lot of those wheren't sold in the states. I may be wrong, if I am, someone correct me!
1 & 2: BJ45 HT (troopy)
3 & 4: FJ45LV
5: FJ55
6 - 8: FJ60s
9: 1st gen Mini
10 & 11: FZJ73 (I think... It looks like a gasser, not a diesel)
12: FZJ80
13: Tacoma
14 & 15: FJ43 (May be a BJ43, but it looks like a gasser as well)









See I'm learning more about Cruisers every day. I didn't list what they wer because my knowledge of the LC is pretty basic. Even though I'm a Rover guy I have been wanting a FJ60 for a while to use as a daily but I will probably get a Tracker/Sidekick since the mileage will be better.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
See I'm learning more about Cruisers every day. I didn't list what they wer because my knowledge of the LC is pretty basic. Even though I'm a Rover guy I have been wanting a FJ60 for a while to use as a daily but I will probably get a Tracker/Sidekick since the mileage will be better.
















Talk about night and day difference!!! If your looking for a daily, I would recommend a 62 over a 60... That way you get some luxury items and they are usually a bit less expensive. And Land Cruiser knowledge is fun to learn!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_







Talk about night and day difference!!! If your looking for a daily, I would recommend a 62 over a 60... That way you get some luxury items and they are usually a bit less expensive. And Land Cruiser knowledge is fun to learn!

I know. I like the fact that the Suzuki gets good gas mileage and is pretty cheap, ideal for the local trips and city stuff, but I really like the FJ60/62 and always have. The Rover is good but a less than spectacular daily with the gears. So school me a bit on the differences (other than the headlights) on the 60/62.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MuddyMudskipper)*

The 62 has a better dash, A/C, automatic tranny, PW, PDL, different side view mirrors, 3 point belts in the back seat, different gear ratio (can't remember which is which off the top of my head) and had a rear swaybar. There may be some other differences as well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_The 62 has a better dash, A/C, automatic tranny, PW, PDL, different side view mirrors, 3 point belts in the back seat, different gear ratio (can't remember which is which off the top of my head) and had a rear swaybar. There may be some other differences as well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

FJ62: 
3FE Fuel injected engine
Automatic trans
4.11 diffs
Power windows, locks
leaf springs
FJ60:
2F Carbureted engine
4 speed manual
3.73 diffs 
manual everything
leaf springs


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sporin)*

How did I forget to mention EFI?!?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_How did I forget to mention EFI?!?









Still a great effort. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Wermz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wermz* »_
Still a great effort. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks... I guess to me that's as obvious as the square headlights!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
I'll take a 70 series anyday!

Agreed. The truck was incredible. He stripped it down, every nut an dbolt and rebuilt it to perfection including a rebuild of the 3B Diesel (which he runs 10-50% veggie in). Just a gorgeous truck. It was my favorite truck at Fall Gathering this year by a good margin.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sporin)*

Yeah... *sigh* I have in-laws that live in Canada, so when I get some extra money I may have to figure out a way to sneak one over to my driveway!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*

I've seen a couple of 70's (gas and a non-T diesel) registered in Kalifornia and I wonder what kind of magic these people have to get them here.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_Here is a few pics of my rig, I have not posted up here yet!

































Someone should buy this from me!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_
Someone should buy this from me!









You should keep it so we can go wheeling! LOL


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

I need money! school is kicking me in the butt for money!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_I need money! school is kicking me in the butt for money!

I know that feeling... just about everything of mine is for sale.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

I do want to wheel it with you before I sell it but again Im Corvallis... have no car to get back to Portland to work on the rig and school takes up my life... maybe a little drinking as well


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

School sucks for that, but you will kick yourself in the butt if you do sell it.


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Its a land cruiser... its not a big deal there not as hard to come by as people say they are and plus when Im ready Ill sit down and do something thats better... or I hope


----------



## kryptonik (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

How well does it run and how much?


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Runs just fine nothing amazing its just a 350 could use a better carb Im kind of a cheapo and dont really like the edlebrock thats in it. Not sure on price... somewhere in the 7k atleast... its built I promise you that.


----------



## Fdizz (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (Wermz)*

my 83... shes coming along. chevy rears, 5.29s, longfields, locked f/r... still need to install rears up front, HIGHSTEER, get an ifs rear end, spacers for the front...


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Fdizz)*

So Fdizzy, when are you gonna make a trip down to Browns Camp? We could do a long weekend wheeling trip... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Andy GTI (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

My 1996 80 series.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Can I get a Tacoma of the old body style in a 4-door, but with a 5-speed tranny? I know some reg cab v-6s could be found with a standard, but what about the 4-doors?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_Can I get a Tacoma of the old body style in a 4-door, but with a 5-speed tranny? I know some reg cab v-6s could be found with a standard, but what about the 4-doors?









If you import it!


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Can't remember if I posted my truck or not and don't feel like going through the pages. Here is my '79 truck.
































Stock other than welded rear, some 31's and a flow master with no cat.


----------



## vdubman1 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

When I'm in Honduras heres what I roll in:








































The Hilux has over 200 000 off road km on it








They aren't my vehicles, but I occasionally drive them, although I try to avoid it because people down there are crazy drivers.


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (vdubman1)*

my 81 beater


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (theblur)*

^
Damn you southerners and your lack of rust!


----------



## SLOWBOY02 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Old school)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SLOWBOY02 at 12:50 AM 12-29-2008_


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

a couple vids of my '85 from yesterday. it was a little sloppy outside. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfSKkQ-Lt80
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIoiErX0ujk


----------



## SalukiDub (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (HumboldtCorrado)*

a buddy of mine passed away a couple of months ago and his mom wants me to have his truck since we use to go wheelin all the time in high school. This is the only picture i have of it, and was wondering if you could tell me more about it (year, type, etc...) maybe even post some pictures of one not covered in snow.










_Modified by SalukiDub at 1:30 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## i.lub.my.dub (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (SalukiDub)*

its hard to tell but I think it may be like this








which is the 1995 body style
And the black plastic "valance" is removed on snowy truck


_Modified by i.lub.my.dub at 11:18 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## jonnyrocksteady (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (SalukiDub)*

i retract that its no t100


_Modified by xlowdubsx at 10:31 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's mine 85 Xtra-Cab DLX, way too much money in it, either needs less lift and more tire (ideally, I'd do both), but it isn't the worst daily driver around.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

a few more of my '85... went to the beach yesterday and today, and just got my Canon Rebel XTi last week, so I've been taking all kinds of random pictures...


----------



## SalukiDub (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (i.lub.my.dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i.lub.my.dub* »_its hard to tell but I think it may be like this








which is the 1995 body style
And the black plastic "valance" is removed on snowy truck

_Modified by i.lub.my.dub at 11:18 PM 1-10-2009_

cool thanks, i'll post some pictures when i get it and take it out 4 wheelin. they came with the 22re motor right? what were some of the options. 


_Modified by SalukiDub at 8:10 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

It could have a 22RE or a 3.Slow V6. Either one could be backed by a manual or automatic. Options are basically trim levels, there's the base model, DLX and the top of the line is SR5. IIRC, the SR5 of that body style had larger tires with lower gearing in the axles to compensate, as deep as 4:88's on an automatic equipped truck.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

my yota


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

My old truck I had back in '93-'95. It was an '89 5 speed 4 cylinder.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

I just picked up a 1990 4Runner for FREE! Cousin gave it to me. It doesn't start!








Anybody know good toyota forums?


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (K3V11N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K3V11N* »_I just picked up a 1990 4Runner for FREE! Cousin gave it to me. It doesn't start!








Anybody know good toyota forums?


You could try http://www.yotatech.com or http://www.t4r.org for starters


----------



## Morten_Fisker (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*

Got a couple from my vacation in Canada and western USA. 
First: Blue 84' 60 with low mileage and MINT condition from Alberta, Canada: 
















72 from Encinitas, CA (notice the surfboard







) 
















Last: N Beachwood Dr, Hollywood








Did I mention I love America? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Morten_Fisker)*

My 88, just got her

















22re 5sp


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B.P.)*

Here's my 1991 4-Runner. 4cl. I got it for free! All it needs is a new battery!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (K3V11N)*

Killer score! 2nd Gen Runners are a bit hard to find with a 22RE in them... It will be slow and dependable!


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_Killer score! 2nd Gen Runners are a bit hard to find with a 22RE in them... It will be slow and dependable!









Hell yeah, my cousin had it sitting in his garage. I told him I wanted to buy it, but he just said to take it!














219k on the motor, 31" Mud tires with lots of meat left. I can't wait to drive this thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

Hollister Last weekend. Man I love that place! had to test out the new Dual Ultimate set up.


----------



## zombie crusher (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*








[/URL]/IMG] 
zombie crusher!!!!!!!!


_Modified by zombie crusher at 7:29 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (zombie crusher)*

My 2nd gen 4-Runner needs a front passenger seat. anybody know what other year or model I can use without modification?


----------



## JT7321 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (K3V11N)*

Got this 98 4runner from my dad, it needed a head gasket and chain guides.


----------



## Bokeaji (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (JT7321)*

heres hubbys truck
just a iphone snapshot 

oops, ok ill redo this tomorrow without license plate showing


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

I had an 1989 SR5 pickup...3.0..thing was awesome for 400 dollars..sold it for 1000.


----------



## VWNUBEE (Jul 11, 2005)

Unfortunately this thing hasn't left my garage for 3 years.


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWNUBEE)*

wow







Thats awesome! More detail please


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (VWNUBEE)*

Yes more details and your crazy for not letting that beast out in 3 years! Dope truck though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWNUBEE (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments
Basic details:
SAS with 85 Toy axle and All Pro hardware
Dual Ultimate Marlin Crawler (about 200:1)
V6 thirds with ARBs...high pinion front
High Angle Driveline driveshafts (Jesse is the man)
37" MTRs on Champion beadlocks
I made the bed and it now has sliders
a lot of little things that I have forgotten about
It will probably be going up for sale after I finish a couple things.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevemic (Dec 7, 2005)

this is mine,
started with a toy SAS in april 08.
then in nov 08 got torn down,
Chevy 383 stroker
sm465 tranny
np 205 t-case
Rear Dana 60 welded
Front Dana 60 posi
15"x14" beadlocks
44" boggers
4 link with Panhard bar with 12" coilovers
not finished yet.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (stevemic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Wermz)*


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

Nice runner! But don't you know that Dana 60 are for ******* throttle junkies?


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Got the 40 out of the shop... sorry I had to ruin the pics!


























_Modified by rubbndubbn at 11:32 AM 2-22-2009_


----------



## vroomraider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDub_L_U)*

hahahahahahahahahaha....
x2


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

It would help if he had the off road package with the locker. A stockish open front and rear diff X will have trouble recovering anything! And this is coming from a nissan guy. If any nissan on this here forum was capable of 'recovering' any toy, it would probably be mine, but I am not going to post a picture in the toyota forum and call it an FJ recovery vehicle!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (cgvalant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgvalant* »_It would help if he had the off road package with the locker. A stockish open front and rear diff X will have trouble recovering anything! And this is coming from a nissan guy. If any nissan on this here forum was capable of 'recovering' any toy, it would probably be mine, but I am not going to post a picture in the toyota forum and call it an FJ recovery vehicle!









Probably smart... But I'll make you the same offer!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

settle down guys.... its not like you to give me any problems. back on topic


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
Probably smart... But I'll make you the same offer!
















You're on once I get this damn solid front axle installed and am running on 36s!















Back on topic... sorry


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
Probably smart... But I'll make you the same offer!
















I choose CreeperSleeper to pull me out if I get stuck... in this







(Picture to say on topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (serge03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serge03* »_picked this up a few weeks ago.
1980 154K-4speed









That is the shizzzle!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (SCVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCVR6* »_
That is the shizzzle!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed, I would love to get a super clean 79-83 truck like that. Mine is pretty beat up but it get's the job done.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (stevemic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemic* »_








































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## junglistVR6 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (JUSADUB)*

not quite as bad ass as some of the Yoda's but shes my new baby.














I still need to install the N-Fab step bars and Pro Comp traction bars I bought though.
here she is stock








6" Pro Comp Stage II lift and 35x12.50 MT MTZ on 18 Moto Metal Wheels.


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (junglistVR6)*

Nice. I used to have a 5.7L Tundra. Great truck.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (VeeDub_L_U)*

Dope Tundra man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

I would love a new Tundra... Someday, I guess.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_I would love a new Tundra... Someday, I guess.


no thanks. 
Toyota's should have stayed small and fully capable. not some bloated luxury cruiser built just for fat Americans.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

My 91 4Runner needs a fuel pump. Where is the best place to get one online? I looked at ebay, they range from $40 to $150. Any brands I should stay away from?


----------



## DriVeWaY2L16V (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (K3V11N)*

I just sold my GTi and bought myself a 80 series. It's been a blast so far.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (DriVeWaY2L16V)*

Nice 80! If you ever make it down this way we need to go wheeling...


----------



## 2Pirate (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_Nice 80! If you ever make it down this way we need to go wheeling...

You never go wheeling in the first place!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbndubbn* »_
You never go wheeling in the first place!









I'll be at the BPP... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
I'll be at the BPP... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As will I... and hopefully at the meeting next thursday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will be a first for me.


----------



## DriVeWaY2L16V (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

Here's a couple more from last weekend playing in the snow.


























_Modified by DriVeWaY2L16V at 3:08 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## Rayman13 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (DriVeWaY2L16V)*

saw this at Cars and Coffee this sat.








sorry for the camera phone pic


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rayman13)*

God I love square bezels... *sigh*


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

I remember working on these new, and even at $60, I always said if I had the loot for one, it would go right into the woods. They are tanks, and the anniversary edition had selectible front and rear lockers. Yours is badass!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_I remember working on these new, and even at $60, I always said if I had the loot for one, it would go right into the woods. They are tanks, and the anniversary edition had selectible front and rear lockers. Yours is badass!

Not sure if that was directed at me, but thank you! Just so you know, all of them had the option for selectable lockers and not all 40th Anniversary Editions had them. I was lucky and got an Anniversary with lockers.


----------



## vroomraider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (DriVeWaY2L16V)*

excellent pics. looks like a [email protected]$$ good time...

_Quote, originally posted by *DriVeWaY2L16V* »_Here's a couple more from last weekend playing in the snow.

























_Modified by DriVeWaY2L16V at 3:08 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## DriVeWaY2L16V (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*

Hey Creeper.. You guys go on any weekend adventures down there? Maybe i can come down there for a weekend and go wheelin with ya.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (DriVeWaY2L16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriVeWaY2L16V* »_Hey Creeper.. You guys go on any weekend adventures down there? Maybe i can come down there for a weekend and go wheelin with ya. 

But of course! We post up most of our runs on http://www.cascadecruisers.com or on http://www.timbercrawler.com. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ri_vdub (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*


















93 toyota
4 inch lift
3 inch body
2 inch rear shackle
toursion bars cranked
bobbed bed 10 inches
custom rear bumper
custom stereo / sub / amps
cb
straight pipe
36/13.5 iroks
117 k
and yes , its a 5 spd


----------



## ri_vdub (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (CreeperSleeper)*





























_Modified by ri_vdub at 7:30 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (ri_vdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_


OOOOOOUUUUCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

SWEEEEEEEETT YOTA'S GUYS, HERE IS MY POS 
This is a pic from the p/o I recieved it as a chassis and rebuilding it with a 351 windsor v8(possible fuel injected still can't decide since I have seen some carb guys go up verticle inclines that would make you shizz a brick) with d44 front and ford 9" rear , leafs all around for now, anyway on to the pic


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (The Dubsta)*

Sweet Crawler


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (ri_vdub)*

had this one back in 2002


----------



## LovemyPathfinder (Mar 30, 2009)

oh man! i cant wait to join you guys this summer. i might be receiving an old 87 pickup if i cant find the hardbody that i want.


----------



## ri_vdub (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (LovemyPathfinder)*

you can recieve mine with the keys for 4k


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Or... you could recieve mine with the keys for 7.5k


----------



## LovemyPathfinder (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (ri_vdub)*

uhh...thats way to expensive for a college boy. 
that truck is gonna cost me less than 1k.


----------



## ri_vdub (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (LovemyPathfinder)*

im a college boy too there young gun. gotta stop partying all the time and get your self a job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LovemyPathfinder (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (ri_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ri_vdub* »_im a college boy too there young gun. gotta stop partying all the time and get your self a job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

freshman... Working at ups. I am a very productive person.


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (ri_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ri_vdub* »_im a college boy too there young gun. gotta stop partying all the time and get your self a job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you're really judging what a guy does in his spare time and whether or not he is employed over the internet? And after him saying he can't afford more than 1K on a truck. 
How did you read all that into it?


----------



## LovemyPathfinder (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_you're really judging what a guy does in his spare time and whether or not he is employed over the internet? And after him saying he can't afford more than 1K on a truck. 
How did you read all that into it?


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (LovemyPathfinder)*


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

Sorry meant to quote the guy who was giving you a hard time


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_Sorry meant to quote the guy who was giving you a hard time


it's bad enough you've infested the motorcycle forum. please keep out of this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (theblur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theblur* »_
it's bad enough you've infested the motorcycle forum. please keep out of this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
wow, I was trying to stand up for a guy who was getting reamed about his lifestyle and how much money he makes, and you ask me to leave? That isn't very friendly.


----------



## vroomraider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_wow, I was trying to stand up for a guy who was getting reamed about his lifestyle and how much money he makes, and you ask me to leave? That isn't very friendly.









fellas--good commentary ;!! do we have any pics of the 1k truck? my boy just bought an '85 for right around that $$ & his rig eats the world out here in new mexico. post up some trucks...


----------



## ri_vdub (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (vroomraider)*

you guys took my comment WAYYY to seriously. lighten up a bit and take a chill pill. i wasnt' "reaming" the kid. 


_Modified by ri_vdub at 11:07 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## SalukiDub (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (ri_vdub)*

Enough of the B.S. we don't care







. I'm trying to figure out which locker I want to put in the back, can't afford an arb so i will probably go with a detroit locker or a lockright.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (SalukiDub)*

Just go lock-rite... Cheap, easy and suprisingly strong. You could also look into Aussie Locker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_ Aussie Locker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 wont be dissapointed.


----------



## ri_vdub (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

oz locker
buddy just did his and it is AMAZING and cheap . so worth it


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (ri_vdub)*

Got a few cool Toyota Pic's at the Tierra Del Sol Desert Safari held at Truckhaven located near the Salton Sea in Southern California.
This kid was putting on a show all day! 'Crawling Verticle walls at "Notches". Never even moved his left arm.
















Here is a Land Cruiser...sort of


















_Modified by svtman at 1:25 PM 4/9/2009_


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*It's a Toyota, and a 4wd.*

Wife's '06 GX470


----------



## blackcorradovortex (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## blackcorradovortex (Jan 12, 2007)

_Modified by blackcorradovortex at 6:29 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## blackcorradovortex (Jan 12, 2007)

I was fishing at a spot i know real well, driven my truck through there dozens of times. it rained heavily while we were back there and when i went to drive out, drove into that. took 3 days, a full-size bronco 351, and a chevy 3/4 ton with 350 pulling at the same time along with digging a huge load of dirt out from underneath it.


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (blackcorradovortex)*

My dearly departed beater 'Runner in the office parking lot.


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (Old school)*

this is what i started with
1984 4x4








the frame was rotted so i found this 1988 2wd long box extented cab
so im in the process of doing the sas and then i have to shorted the frame


























then to start the 3B diesel swap with a custom twin turbo setup










_Modified by Yellow_bunny at 2:40 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

im looking for a truck for cheap if anyone has one. i am new to this but i would like to get in to it. i have a mkIII jetta that i can trade if anyone is intersted


----------



## b5wagen (Jul 21, 2009)

1984 Toyota Landcruiser FJ60 
4-Speed, 2F/3FE Hybrid
-Old Man Emu Suspension
-ARB Bull Bar
-Superwinch EPi 9.0
-Thule Cross Bars
-33X12.50R15 BFG Mud-Terrain KM's
-15X8 Black Steelies



















_Modified by b5wagen at 8:55 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*

clean clean!
Now im considering a taco!
hahaha


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

94 4x4 extra cab auto w. 163k


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (ChiNoah)*

Posted these pics on my own thread, but thought I would share them here as well.
Did this swap over 15 years ago.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

Sneak peak in to my 87


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

I miss my cruiser!


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

*my 85*



























_Modified by klcorrado05 at 9:00 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (rubbndubbn)*

I would miss the cruiser also.


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj5gzvGnGP4


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif pour out some liquor out for my dead homies


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj5gzvGnGP4









You are wrong for this. They're all wrong!!!


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake Weight)*

Not cool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ColoradoB5 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (yota_vr)*

I couldn't even finish watching that. I just spent a ton of time getting mine running great and to watch someone do that is just a crying shame.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Watchmen (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (Sebeck1)*

very nice, watch me buy one


----------



## jetta4tdi (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Watchmen)*

mine
























2000 Toyota 4Runner. 232,000 miles 6Q7 2.7L 3RZ I4 4WD


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Worth it?*

1996 Forerunner Limited, 149,000 miles, 4x4, body and paint are almost cherry. Wheels have some corrosion, they are 13 year old aluminum. As well as a *TRD supercharger*. All for $7,000. I've looked at the KBB and the NADA, but I want an honest and biased opinion from some Toyota enthusiasts. I have a '99 taco with the 2.7l and have been wanting a 4runner for a while. Thoughts?


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*FV-QR*









My 2005 Sport V8 4runner. I LOVE this truck. I had a 2000 Limited 3.4 with the rear locker and it was my favorite truck I've ever owned. I ended up trading it for a 5.7 Tundra for towing ability, but just had to have a V8 4runner. The 4.7 is so silky smooth and the ATRAC is absolutely amazing. I read good things about the ATRAC before I bought it and was blown away. I usually get bored of vehicles and trade them constantly but I want to drive this one into the ground.


----------



## Stevey Capri (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*

My DD, which I am willing to trade at the moment. 1988 4Runner SR5. 22RE, 5-speed, 185,000 miles. I love it. Bought it off of a ******* and never got around to painting it something less white trash looking.


----------



## SimonInAustralia (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (SimonInAustralia)*

well now. what is going on there? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (SimonInAustralia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SimonInAustralia* »_









I call photoshop..
Everyone knows it doesn't snow in Australia.








Nice rig.
ian


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*my '85*

haven't posted anything in a while on here. my '85 is still rockin' with 340k miles. just did timing chain and head gasket about 1k ago. both of these were from the beach last weekend...


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: my '85 (HumboldtCorrado)*

Mine is the white 80.










































































_Modified by jmvar at 11:01 AM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Irukandji (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: my '85 (jmvar)*

damn you guys are making me miss my taco. great pics.


----------



## dud122 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: my '85 (Irukandji)*

just traded my tacoma for a jetta tdi...


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

*my 89 yota*

My 89 with a 4runner front end conversion.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

went out last weekend, wheeling with some buddies. hasn't rained much here yet, but we were able to find a little bit of mud and ended up having a good time:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajM3U4f2YoA
my girlfriend riding shotgun after i went through a little puddle and sucked some water through the intake:








oops:








captain morgan pose:








attaching a strap in preparation for getting winched out:








back in action (after wiping out the distributor cap and throwing some fresh gas down the carb (a little steam-clean never hurt nobody):








my buddy in his FJ60:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WjfrdpUfsY


----------



## simpson110 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (packthis)*

figure i would throw a few pics. 
some facts:
1976 fj40
chevy 350
all toyota drivetrain
arb air lockers front and rear
4:1 atlas transfer case
42" iroks
bead locks
and much much more
my dad and i built it and it was his truck, but sadly he passed away recently and i now have the honor of owning this beautiful truck.


----------



## simpson110 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (simpson110)*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (simpson110)*

Nice FJ







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (simpson110)*

That is a Sweet rig!








Now let's see some action Pics!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (Wermz)*

Painting mine tomorrow should have a full shot painted next week sometime. 








Teaser. 








Build thread
http://board.marlincrawler.com...589.0


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

i just bobbed mine , im going with camo . i dont want to destroy a good paint job .








i was playing with some different patterns .








im kinda diggin this .


















_Modified by klcorrado05 at 5:17 AM 11-19-2009_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (simpson110)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simpson110* »_figure i would throw a few pics. 
some facts:

my dad and i built it and it was his truck, but sadly he passed away 

sorry man... sexy beast he built.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

sorry no pic but got 89 truck and when ii drive for more then 5min its just randomly starts to bog down like all sudden have 800lbs in the back anyone have any ideas??? im usally work on vws so im new with the toyotas


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Sebeck1)*

spied today.. looks like they're at dealers.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (BHB)*

My new one:
'94 V6 142k miles.
Tires are brand new, and I'll probably run them until they're worn out before I go to something better. 




































Now please help me figure out what the hell is wrong with it!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4684288


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: my '85 (dud122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dud122* »_just traded my tacoma for a jetta tdi...


Bet you wish you had kept it now.


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: my '85 (Brake Weight)*

I just sold my baby because I moved to Barcelona...








I miss it so much...








Anyways, could have been worse, I could have been this guy and his cruiser







:
Ouch... Around the 40 second mark...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: my '85 (SeatIbiza1.8T)*

My Tacoma is back in it's stable again. Here are my two.










_Quote, originally posted by *SeatIbiza1.8T* »_I just sold my baby because I moved to Barcelona...









To Barcelona from where? This looks more like a 2 door 4runner.


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: my '85 (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_

To Barcelona from where? This looks more like a 2 door 4runner. 











From Venezuela; they sold these two door Prados here until last year, they were made in Colombia by Sofasa, 5 speed, 2.7 liter 4 cilynder; they are pretty basic, but all the better, less stuff to brake...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: my '85 (SeatIbiza1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeatIbiza1.8T* »_
From Venezuela; they sold these two door Prados here until last year, they were made in Colombia by Sofasa, 5 speed, 2.7 liter 4 cilynder; they are pretty basic, but all the better, less stuff to brake...


Mine is a 2.7l 5-speed. It can't be broken, I've tried. Venezuela to Barcelona is a major move. Work related I assume. I've heard good things about Spain, and I've heard bad. 


_Modified by Brake Weight at 3:02 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: my '85 (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_
Mine is a 2.7l 5-speed. It can't be broken, I've tried. Venezuela to Barcelona is a major move. Work related I assume. I've heard good things about Spain, and I've heard bad. 

_Modified by Brake Weight at 3:02 PM 12-13-2009_

Things in Venezuela were getting a bit dangerous so the wifey and I decided to take a few years off and study here in Spain...
Hopefully if things go well I can find a replacement for the Prado here, but most probably I would go a cheaper route here and look for a 500 abarth or something of the sort...
Next LC will be when I move back to Venezuela, land of the cheapest gas in the world!


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: my '85 (SeatIbiza1.8T)*

Not my truck. 
This is my buddies truck. Going up with him made me want to build one. 

























A couple other guys in the group-


















_Modified by vision40 at 6:15 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*rolling*

Got one rolling the other day.








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: rolling (Brake Weight)*

Starting to take shape.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: rolling (Boostedcorrados)*

Looking good.
Specs?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: rolling (Wermz)*

Thanks, 
tg 4inch front and 5inch rear leafs. 
00 3rz 
00tacoma dash and new black carpet
K&N Intake
2.5 stainless cat back. 
Turbo trans
4.7 and 2.26 cases 
5:29's in the diffs with elockers
Longs
Leather, heated,power seats
power windows and locks added
auto dimming mirror
a bunch of stereo in the works
bi xenon headlights and xenon fogs
Addicted Offroad front bumper with custom stinger
High steer
09 toyota super white paint from the tundra,highlander and scions
Re tubed Thicker drive shafts, Both cv uppers and the front has a 10inch slip. 
Taking it on its first run Jan 10th for some snow bashing. Should be on the road in a week or so


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

All a boy needs. . . His truck, dog, and a beer.


----------



## RedApe (Sep 18, 2004)

My 82...RIP.








My current...setup for long travel/expedition rather than crawling...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*blank*

I'm thinking of going to a narrower setup and was thinking of getting a set of black steel procomp crawlers, maybe a 15x8 and mount some 33/1050s if I can find them. Has anyone every ran this chinese made GT mud terrain? http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R4...ories I can get them locally M&B for $135/each. My current setup: 325/60-15 BFG MT on a 15x12 Classic II.







I've got 3"lift all around and may go for another 1" if the 33s rub. I've got a 3" TC AAL for the camper sag.








Edit: Got bored and put the 3" AALs on and got a little over 2" out of them. More than I expected considering the camper shell's weight. Hopefully they'll sag 1/2 to 3/4". As it sits presently, the rear has 1.75" rake over the front. A total of 10 3/8" gap rear. 
Pics tomorrow. It's dark and raining now.
Anyone ever just flip their overload spring?
_Modified by Brake Weight at 5:48 PM 1-16-2010_
I tried to get it in the same spot for comparison. 
And after:










_Modified by Brake Weight at 3:40 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: blank (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_









Rig is clean!


----------



## adambgeorge (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice cool!!!


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (adambgeorge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adambgeorge* »_Nice cool!!!

Sweet awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_
Sweet awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Still have about 2 hours to go. Headed north out of NOLA.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*








Man, this thread makes me miss our '81 long bed HiLux...5sp, had heavy duty leafs (from NW Off road) all around, Warn hubs, urethane bushings here and there, Rancho's, Smittybilts front and back, side bars, traction bars, Cibie driving and fogs...loved that effing truck...
Luckily, we are now searching for a TLC...been too long without... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: And a Centerforce clutch...


_Modified by flygliii at 9:28 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

Here's my '85


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

My new toy. 97. 5 speed.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (bwk)*

Hmm. Downhill into a deepening drift.. 
How long did it take to get out of that?
ian


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Daemon42)*

I cropped the bottom of the pic out, so you cant tell that its wasnt far off the bottom of the dune. It didnt get much deeper then where I was. Took 15 mins of shoveling snow from underneath the frame and a tiny bit in front of tires. Buddy got in back for weight and I drove right out. I would have cleared that no problem with momentum. I slowed down because of noob status. 


_Modified by bwk at 11:48 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (bwk)*

just drove my truck for the first time in months. been sitting in the garage all winter collecting dust. heres a before and after shot....
as of last summer:








as of this morning!
















still got tons of small things to finish up, hopefully wheel it a few times then put her up for sale.










_Modified by theblur at 12:26 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## jaqes (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm using Toyota tacoma last 2 years. Toyota is always good with its performance.

used 4x4 pickup trucks


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*'85 Pickup*

this is last weekend:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuvcxHhIAj4
this was yesterday (water got a little deeper)








also, if anybody has any ideas for a snorkel in a 22r, let me know. i found a ton of stuff on the 22re, but that would be considerably easier considering the intake/throttlebody.


_Modified by HumboldtCorrado at 6:36 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (theblur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theblur* »_just drove my truck for the first time in months. been sitting in the garage all winter collecting dust. heres a before and after shot....
as of last summer:








as of this morning!
















still got tons of small things to finish up, hopefully wheel it a few times then put her up for sale.









_Modified by theblur at 12:26 PM 3-2-2010_

Love the after pic! looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where in the desert was the first pic taken? looks like a fun place.


----------



## apex strafer (Jan 11, 2005)

Damn, some really nice Yotas in here.
I've been missing mine lately...


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (Wermz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wermz* »_
Love the after pic! looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where in the desert was the first pic taken? looks like a fun place.

thanks, the first pic was taken outside of clarkdale az. on a trail called smasher canyon. there are a few vids of that trail on youtube. (not mine)


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*new taco for me*

so I got my self a 1994 taco I'll post pics later on


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: new taco for me (victorhfranco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victorhfranco* »_so I got my self a 1994 taco I'll post pics later on 

Not to nit pick, but they didn't make Tacos in '94. Start at '95.5, before that was the D series. But, the pre-Tacos look better to me. You get the 3.0?


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: new taco for me (Brake Weight)*

interesting, it has a 2.4l 4cly the manual books says tacoma, who know I'll post pics in a bit. are v6s better engines ?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: new taco for me (victorhfranco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victorhfranco* »_interesting, it has a 2.4l 4cly the manual books says tacoma, who know I'll post pics in a bit. are v6s better engines ?


No, a 94 3.0 is a head gasket waiting to blow. I had the 3.0 in my 89 (pix of it on page 15 I think of this thread) but 89 was the only year that the 3vze had better quality head gaskets. I miss that truck bad







I have to get a another one


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: new taco for me (victorhfranco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victorhfranco* »_interesting, it has a 2.4l 4cly the manual books says tacoma, who know I'll post pics in a bit. are v6s better engines ?


Depends on if it's a Taco or not! Tacos had the 3.4l V6 which is an amazing little motor. The earlier 3.0l weren't as good but I've had good luck with them. Either way, I would rather have the 4-cyl, but that's just me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cakes (Mar 17, 2007)

A few pics from my easter sunday
























a little 6fter hanging out in the sun


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (cakes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cakes* »_a little 6fter hanging out in the sun









it took me a couple of seconds







nice rig btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Thought it belonged here. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_ITs forsale in CO
Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Serious ^


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

I have no words.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Wermz)*

It was a show truck in the 80's and early 90's. Its been in a few mags and now FS.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostedcorrados)*

I See. Good Luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wermz)*


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*

My two favorites. Toyota's and VW's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wermz)*

I don't think I've posted pics of this in here yet.
My Dad's latest purchase, 87 4Runner SR5.
































Someone somehow got some something metal in cylinder #1, which did this:


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Wermz)*

here is my 84 sfa toy with a 5 speed 22r bought it a couple months ago
installed new radiator
master cylinder
calipers
rotors
pads
stainless extended lines
and some new bfg mudders 35x12.50x15
future plans are to bob the bed in the rear to the shackels
put on a extended cab and trim the inside of the bed so it will fit. which is a 9.75 inch difference which should give me a tad bit more leg room and make her more desirable as my DD
also im gunna redo my front axel seals nuckel rebuild and wheel bearings i wana redo the cage inside to something more to my liking
and that should be it for right now..
but now for the pictures


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Great looking Toyotas in here!

I traded my 07 GTI in for a 2004 Tacoma last week. Cheaper insurance, cheaper payments, cheaper and easier to maintain, and my job warrents that I be at work no matter the weather. 

I don't have any pictures yet, but it is stock anyway. I might do a few small things so I can go wheeling on more than fire roads with a few rocks and such. Probably just a mild lift, skid plates, etc. 

2004 Tacoma xtracab (redwood in color)
3.4 v6
5spd
TRD and SR5 packages
and a tool box.


----------



## BAM6I4 (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^No 4wd? :sadface: But post pics up anyways!


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Oh no, its 4WD! I forgot to post that! I would have stuck with my GTI if I wanted a 2wd vehicle!:beer:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

We picked up an 85 pickup for my brother today for cheap. Needless to say it needs some work. 

first thing is to get rid of that horrid paint job. The tear down starts tomorrow


----------



## Steeze McQueen (Apr 25, 2010)

Heres my DD/weekend wheeler

































yes i was just posing but it actually does get wheeled


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

just picked this up to replace the truggy, totally stock unmolested 80 series landcruiser! leather and lockers!!


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

I know I had put these in a different thread, but here's my 2008 FJ Trail Teams. Just put the new wheels and tires on recently and did the body mount chop to fit the 315/75/16's. I'll try and get some wheeling pics to post soon.


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

my 2nd gen, when i bought it
















and two weeks later

























and a group shott all sas'ed minus the lil red one. which is going to be soon 









newest pictures


----------



## tuned vws rule (Aug 28, 2003)

my new work in progress...


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

brettnyt said:


>


I LOVE this. Glacier White is perfect on these trucks! :thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

looking good Devil :thumbup:


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Harpoon said:


> I LOVE this. Glacier White is perfect on these trucks! :thumbup:


Thanks! It looks even better when it's dirty :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Do y'all fabricate the needed parts for the SAS, or do you order them? I'd like to do my '99 Taco soon.


----------



## modmo (May 8, 2008)




----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

MCFLY!!!


----------



## stock_gls (Oct 13, 2003)

Updated photos of my 4Runner:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Steeze McQueen said:


> Heres my DD/weekend wheeler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo dude its Russell, I met you and Ric at MSV and coney. 



Got a Soft topper thought id update my pics in here. 


















Now for rear armor and Tire carrier.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

I was on the trail with this two weekends ago... Toyota used vids of his truck for two commercials recently: 


























Wish I had more pics of it in action. But, you know, for some strange reason all the pics of his Toyota and the other that came with us looks something like this, with someone trying to see what's broken and set a plan to fix it:










Oh well, things break when you wheel. Fact of life.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

That's you in the Jeep, I assume. His front end is too stiff, and extended to be on a rock like that. He should remove the sway next time and see how it works.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Brake Weight said:


>


...shocking


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

not exactly real but it is (supposed to be at least) a Toyota.


----------



## jaykulas (Aug 19, 2006)

traded my 20th for this


----------



## FourPointOh (Sep 16, 2009)

serge03 said:


> picked this up a few weeks ago.
> 1980 154K-4speed


 there is no way that thing is from massachusetts.......or if it is has it been frame off restored?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

jaykulas said:


> traded my 20th for this


 How do you like the trade? Pics of said 20th? I traded an '04, 4 door, 4wd, LTD Tundra for my GLi 4 years ago. Very sastified with the trade.


----------



## jaykulas (Aug 19, 2006)

Brake Weight said:


> How do you like the trade? Pics of said 20th? I traded an '04, 4 door, 4wd, LTD Tundra for my GLi 4 years ago. Very sastified with the trade.


 Gave me a very good deal that I can't pass on the 20th,with a 6 and 4 yr old kids, I think the tacomas more practical now. Let me see if I still have pic of the gti as I deleted it so I won't miss it, but never did. And yeah I'm very happy and satisfied with the trade,besides I still got my mk2 to play around.


----------



## 97_2dr_gti (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## MK-4sum (Jun 21, 2006)

Picked this up yesterday and it's a blast to drive!
1988 4runner


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

After years of wanting one... I just got rid of my Corrado for an FJ40.

One of my Corrado.









Photos from previous owner.



























And sitting in the driveway with the daily and my wife's Cabby project in the background. Hopefully I will have some real action pictures in a couple weeks when I get it registered and street legal(fenders and mud flaps).


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

^^^ seems like a fair deal. I like it as is, too.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Looks great! Shame you have to put fenders and flaps on it. 

The picture below, is that an air/water intercooler I spy? If not, what is it?




wRek said:


>


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Holy crap, wRek! I guess Justin already got rid of the FJ40... I want a 40 o badly it hurts but I will just keep beating on my 80.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

kenny301 said:


> Looks great! Shame you have to put fenders and flaps on it.
> 
> The picture below, is that an air/water intercooler I spy? If not, what is it?


I already picked up rear fender flares. For the fronts I may do tube fenders... The flaps will be quick release so I can take them off when the law doesn't require me to have them. 

I think you're referring to the air intake? I honestly don't know what model it came off of... I've been trying to figure that out. It's a fuel injected 351 v8 though.




CreeperSleeper said:


> Holy crap, wRek! I guess Justin already got rid of the FJ40... I want a 40 o badly it hurts but I will just keep beating on my 80.


Yeah, he said that with school and work he needed a daily, but wanted another VW, so I traded him my Corrado(it needed the front motor mount replaced and possibly the power steering). I've wanted an FJ40 for YEARS so I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

I did a photoshoot for a friend of his new toy









Dave.


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoovw said:


>


I want one of those. I take it that's not Ohio either. ^^^^


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

That is downtown Cleveland.


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

WTF are you people talking about????

you can see by the lack of life that its detroit


----------



## 10-80GLI (Nov 17, 2008)

MyBlueR32Turbo said:


> WTF are you people talking about????
> 
> you can see by the lack of life that its detroit


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Has anyone ever ordered from NorthWestOffRoad? Looks like good stuff.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

04 - pretty much stock, 120k....does the job for me


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

Clean! Love that style.


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

Spent some time with a Jeep crew in the desert this weekend.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Swapped the short fat ones for tall skinny ones:










33/1050-15 and a 325/60-15:










and installed this stuff:










to get this:










Next up is 55mm drop coils for the GLi. This was my New Year's Eve getting over a stomach bug install. I hate the holidays.

Edit: and I finished up as the rains came. Over 2" downpour by daybreak.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Brake Weight said:


> Swapped the short fat ones for tall skinny ones


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## yellow20th1804 (Sep 28, 2009)

Picked this up about a month ago, 160k with records of every oil change and part replaced since new, even had the papers and window sticker from new:thumbup:


Looking for a cap if anyone around the eastern pa area has one i dont care about the color


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

yellow20th1804 said:


>


I knew a guy in highschool that had a red one like this. A v6 with 33" Buckshots and was unstoppable. One trip to the skidder road at the high wire in it, and that's when I knew I had to have a Toyota 4wd.


----------



## yellow20th1804 (Sep 28, 2009)

Brake Weight said:


> I knew a guy in highschool that had a red one like this. A v6 with 33" Buckshots and was unstoppable. One trip to the skidder road at the high wire in it, and that's when I knew I had to have a Toyota 4wd.


Mine is only the 2.4 four banger but so far the 4wd has been great. After the tires are shot im thinking of doing 31's but im not sure yet my uncle had the same thing with 31s but hhe said it was a dog with them


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Love my 07 FJC. 

Locking rear differential 
OEM rock sliders 
ATRAC switch 
Bilstein 5100 front shocks 
Body mount chop by Fieldston Automotive 
Spidertrax Spacers 
Pro Comp Rock Crawler 82 16x7 
Goodyear DuraTrac 285/75 
OEM grill painted white 
Tundra black door handles 

Looking to get the All Pro front bumper and spray black bed liner on the silver mirrors and rear bumper caps. :beer: 

Pictures are before the Bilstein shocks which leveled the front plus the black door handles.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

If I promise to do something really cool w the Magnesium Corvette wheel can I have it


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I replaced some bushings; rack and pinion, sway bar, coil isolators, upper control arms, and lower control arms. I must say, the U&L control arm bushings were a PITA. Had to rent a bushing remover and use a lot of heat to get them out and to get the hole cleaned up for the new ones. It drives like it's a new truck though. Probably got 8 man hours tied up, and 6 of them were the contol arms. Had Energy Suspension and Daystar kits on hand-long story. But if you do the control arms, I highly recommend the Daystar kit. Trust me.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

The most recent pic I have of my project (late summer) Still a work in progress.
86 SAS, extended cab swapped, 93 motor(22re), wiring, and dash swapped


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Brake Weight said:


> and installed this stuff:



Very cool! How much of a lift is that? What kit is it? I have been thinking about doing a mild lift on my truck this summer and maybe some 33"s before next winter.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

.FLY GLI. said:


> The most recent pic I have of my project (late summer) Still a work in progress.
> 86 SAS, extended cab swapped, 93 motor(22re), wiring, and dash swapped


What dash did you swap in? Pics?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

kenny301 said:


> Very cool! How much of a lift is that? What kit is it? I have been thinking about doing a mild lift on my truck this summer and maybe some 33"s before next winter.


I got all the suspension here: http://www.wheelersoffroad.com/toyota.htm 
Sent a message, too. It's about 3" in the rear, and 2.5-2.75" up front.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

mine is the one in the back, currenty cutting the cab out bringing the role cage to the back and adding a back seat. 

running a 4.3 vortec, sas on 40in michelins will all the crawler bells and such. 


cant wait to hit moab in may


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

the orange one is my buddies that he just sold.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

there's enough toyota left on these trucks to post them here 
two of my friend's projects:


----------



## LZEMAN (Dec 16, 2009)

*1986 4runner Suzuka Grey*


----------



## LZEMAN (Dec 16, 2009)

*VW Toyota's !*

Toyota and Volkswagen teamed up and re badge toyota trucks for sale in Australia.


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

rabbitchaser said:


> mine is the one in the back, currenty cutting the cab out bringing the role cage to the back and adding a back seat.
> 
> running a 4.3 vortec, sas on 40in michelins will all the crawler bells and such.
> 
> ...


What I'd give to find a good set of those Michelin XMLs in the 16 inch version. Kudos on the rig my friend.


----------



## tuned vws rule (Aug 28, 2003)

tuned vws rule said:


> my new work in progress...


 Havent been on here in a while....got her all finished. 

This is how it is now.... 




































And mine and the buddies...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Tacoma Owners*

I've recently discovered with the purchase of my new set of wheels/tires that the front lugs are real short. Rear lugs from the 2004 Matrix Collora are the same size, just longer. I've just installed both sides recently and have plenty of stud to spare.  

Put them in here 









And they're this long now 

















The disc and small spacer cover the shoulder.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

On a recent trip to Houston, I have discovered that latin Americans are taking all of our old Toyotas away. On the stretch of I12-I10 from New Orleans to Houston, I saw at least 4 convoys headed that way(each way of my journey). Each convoy had at least 2-3 drivable trucks pulling a disabled truck, and some of the disabled trucks had things in/on them. Like their bed removed and another truck piggy back with that bed of the other tied to it, or a cab from another truck, or some engines piled up. 

Just thought I'd share this strange niche of peoples and their love of the Toyota's dependability.


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Not a truck per say.......but nice nonetheless


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Just a little flex in the rear. 



















And another with the Rigid LED Light Bars on the roof.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Ok im a total yota noob... Im picking this up on wednesday...








'95 v6 5spd 4x4 139k miles it has rust issues but the interior is clean and i got it for $1700!!
Its my first non-VW vehicle in the 18 years ive been driving!!! Anyway i bought it to take camping and mild trail exporing, eventually want to lift it a few inches and build some bumpers for it... need some ideas!!:thumbup:


----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

^
Nice buy. :thumbup:

I'm seriously looking into a 3rd gen 4Runner. Maybe do some light off roading but nothing serious. Mostly backwoods and trips to the mountains in the snow. 

Any good websites or things to look out for?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

2deepn2dubs said:


> Ok im a total yota noob... Im picking this up on wednesday...
> '95 v6 5spd 4x4 139k miles it has rust issues but the interior is clean and i got it for $1700!!
> Its my first non-VW vehicle in the 18 years ive been driving!!! Anyway i bought it to take camping and mild trail exporing, eventually want to lift it a few inches and build some bumpers for it... need some ideas!!:thumbup:


Another $1500 or so and you could do OME springs with decent shocks and a set of wheels/tires and an alignment.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Subie J said:


> Any good websites or things to look out for?


 ih8mud.com


----------



## Dal97GLX (Jun 14, 2001)

I found this with California plates at a tire shop, it is a lot larger than I expected. I wanted to take another pic but it disappeared right after I stopped.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ 70 Series, I believe? Nice!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Found this in the yard yesterday...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ I see wing windows on the truck next to it...used to love those on my old Hi-Lux


----------



## 7JAD3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Loving the trucks. I am new to truck world being in low VW's for forever. I am looking at several options but really could use some inside scoop on some really basic stuff. Anyone knowledgeable in stuff with big tires want to PM me? I drove a 90 single cab 4x4 with the RE that was pretty much all stock then a 94 with the RE and a decent lift with 33s. With the 94 the clutch seemed like it might not have been grabbing real hard. It never slipped but I am wondering if when I dumped the clutch and hit it the lack of a hard jerk (l the stock one jerked off the line like I would expect with a solid clutch) is due to the large meats.

Cliff notes: Do large meats on an RE make the clutch feel "soggy" and not overly grabby compared to stock tires.

...and because I hate it when someone does not post a picture in a picture thread:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Passed my smog test yesterday. so today the truck got a good cleaning as reward.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Pic of mine, just dropped the canoe at the lake.


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

LZEMAN said:


> Toyota and Volkswagen teamed up and re badge toyota trucks for sale in Australia.


Austria/Europe NOT Australia!
















Ok so technically it's not really a truck. BUT it is 4(A)WD, and rolls on 29" all terrrain tyres! Not too mention sees more rough road work then most.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## JPAmerica (Jun 11, 2007)

FJ Is currently for sale if interested


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Did some work to it since my last pic...


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey toyota gods how do you calibrate the speedo for larger tires in a 1994 2wd pickup? is it a gear like jeeps?


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

7JAD3 said:


> Cliff notes: Do large meats on an RE make the clutch feel "soggy" and not overly grabby compared to stock tires.


With stock gears, yeah it may feel that way, it's just that the clutch is slipping because it's having a harder time turning everything else. Or, it could just be that the clutch was starting to go.



Withidlehands said:


> Hey toyota gods how do you calibrate the speedo for larger tires in a 1994 2wd pickup? is it a gear like jeeps?


Rear end gearing to match the tires so you're back at stock overall gearing, or find a speedometer shop.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Trike Kid said:


> With stock gears, yeah it may feel that way, it's just that the clutch is slipping because it's having a harder time turning everything else. Or, it could just be that the clutch was starting to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Rear end gearing to match the tires so you're back at stock overall gearing, or find a speedometer shop.


Actually I am making more power than stock(v8) so regearing would be dumb haha


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I recently sold my 85 4Runner, after this happened:


























So yesterday I purchased it's replacement, a 1974 FJ40 LandCruiser. 

I've only managed to take a single blurry cell phone shot so far…









2.5" OME lift
31x10.50 Yokohama Geolandar A/T tires
new clutch, brakes, master cylinders.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I recently sold my 85 4Runner, after this happened:
> 
> Carnage
> 
> ...


Ouch! Haven't seen that before!

Sweet new ride though. Found via CL?

On a side note, I miss camping at Elk Neck and hitting up the waffle house in North East. I haven't camped in a state park since the alcohol ban and plan not to at any point in the future due to the ban :banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

kenny301 said:


> Ouch! Haven't seen that before!
> 
> Sweet new ride though. Found via CL?
> 
> On a side note, I miss camping at Elk Neck and hitting up the waffle house in North East. I haven't camped in a state park since the alcohol ban and plan not to at any point in the future due to the ban :banghead:


I guess the oil passage to the #2 cam bearing got blocked somehow and cooked the bearing, leading to the cam snapping in half. :sly:

Thanks! It was on CL, but I could tell from the pic in the ad where it was located (in front of a junkyard in Aberdeen). They had a Scirocco as well, which I was also looking at, but ended up buying the FJ.

Better pics:


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Some pics of my 93' 80. Little bit of cosmetic issues, but it's a tank, only has 144k and i paid almost nothing for it. 










When i got it, you can see some of the drippy rust issues. I think it sat for multiple years. 










I get 15.5 mpg combined :laugh::beer::thumbup:


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

Bone stock '98. Use this truck to do everything, including hauling the university Baja SAE project and my Beetles.


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

Dal97GLX said:


> I found this with California plates at a tire shop, it is a lot larger than I expected. I wanted to take another pic but it disappeared right after I stopped.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Withidlehands said:


> Actually I am making more power than stock(v8) so regearing would be dumb haha


I'm digging the prerunner theme. Domestic V8?


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mine:










Wife's:


----------



## auburnjosh (Mar 4, 2004)

Mine


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

heres mine. picked it up last july. pretty stock as of now except for the lights and i painted the bling rings on the wheels black.

when i got it.

FJ Light Painting by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


now

FJ by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


FJ Cruiser. by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

My 07 tacoma










and my 87 4Runner


----------



## sweetumair (Dec 15, 2011)

*Toyata trucks are really awesome*

I love the way of Toyata car's designs specially the trucks which are having so powerful engines.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The old rig.


----------



## zeeshanam (Dec 22, 2011)

really really awesome ...... !


----------



## pba123 (Nov 6, 2008)

DSC_0048 by vr1079, on Flickr


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

luke wl. said:


> My 07 tacoma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luke you still have the runner?

Hit me up some time! 

Russell


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dal97GLX said:


> I found this with California plates at a tire shop, it is a lot larger than I expected. I wanted to take another pic but it disappeared right after I stopped.


Ah the legendary 75 series troopy. Can't tell if it's the 1HZ or the 1FZE under the hood, driven both and the 1FZE is pretty scary in these with the OE 7.50x16 tyres. Nearly bought one several years ago but didn't actually need one, still don't but really want one though.


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

First one 1997 3.4L V-6 5spd 4x4








#2 was a 2000 2.7L 4cyl AT PreRunner








I wanted the 05.5 Tacoma but ended up with a 4Runner instead (the cheapest Tacoma club cab I could find was $3K more than the 4runner), by far this was the best truck I've ever driven or owned. 
















Sonoma Coast








New England woods


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

People with current gen Tacos, what is the max lift you can do without ****ing up the CV angles on these trucks? I had a 3rd gen 4Runner a couple years ago; I had a 3" OME suspension lift but I was still concerned with how much the CV angles increased from that lift.

I think that I would go the Bilstein 5100 front and rear, or possibly 5100 up front and 1.5" AAL in the rear. I just want to make sure I'm not setting myself up for future headaches.


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

Not sure how high you can go without causing problems but I'm running 5100s @ 1.75 and a 1.5" AAL which is perfect for my needs.


----------



## MK-4sum (Jun 21, 2006)

Been wanting to start a project and try to tackle a sas swap on a 4runner but don't have the time or space to do it. So I have been looking into purchasing an already built 4runner for the time being, any suggestions and what to look out for? Looking to find a 2nd gen 4runner, I'm leaning more towards a 22re, I hear the 3vze is a pain, and I have owned a 22re and I loved it.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

sicc83 said:


> Not sure how high you can go without causing problems but I'm running 5100s @ 1.75 and a 1.5" AAL which is perfect for my needs.


That looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

My "pre lift" pics


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Do I spy Bilstein 5100s in that pic?

I was just asking about those in my post above. Any insight?


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Heffernan said:


> ^^ Do I spy Bilstein 5100s in that pic?
> 
> I was just asking about those in my post above. Any insight?


 Just installed the 5100s at 2.5 with a 1.5 rear AAL. Truck drives awesome. No issues.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Your truck look really good :thumbup:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I recently traded my FZJ80 for this 1984 Pickup: 22R with modified carb, 5-spd, Dual cases, Rear disc brakes, Longfield chromo axles, Chromo hub gears, cheap 35's on steel wheels, 3 linked rear with Fox 14” air shocks / trail gear joints / .250 wall DOM lower links / 3rd gen rear housing, Warn 8,000 winch with in cab winch control, Skid plate, Co2 bottle with regulator, Tool box, High lift jack, Cd player, Cb radio, Driveline tech drivelines (.250 wall main tubes / Long splines in front), Spare “4 spline” drive shaft that works front or rear, Disc brake emergency brake, 5.29 gears (lock right front / spool rear), High steer kit with heim joints, etc. The previous owner took amazing care of the Toy and everything was done complete and correct. I was able to keep the tires and wheels off of my Land Cruiser, so her "trail shoes" will be 37x14.50x17 bias Iroks and custom beadlocks.


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

WOWZA


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

My trucks through the years. Had an old Isuzu Trooper at first (not pictured) and a RRC in the middle there, but mostly I've been a Toyota Guy.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

CreeperSleeper said:


> I recently traded my FZJ80 for this 1984 Pickup: 22R with modified carb, 5-spd, Dual cases, Rear disc brakes, Longfield chromo axles, Chromo hub gears, cheap 35's on steel wheels, 3 linked rear with Fox 14” air shocks / trail gear joints / .250 wall DOM lower links / 3rd gen rear housing, Warn 8,000 winch with in cab winch control, Skid plate, Co2 bottle with regulator, Tool box, High lift jack, Cd player, Cb radio, Driveline tech drivelines (.250 wall main tubes / Long splines in front), Spare “4 spline” drive shaft that works front or rear, Disc brake emergency brake, 5.29 gears (lock right front / spool rear), High steer kit with heim joints, etc. The previous owner took amazing care of the Toy and everything was done complete and correct. I was able to keep the tires and wheels off of my Land Cruiser, so her "trail shoes" will be 37x14.50x17 bias Iroks and custom beadlocks.


 Had no idea you got rid of your 80, that that is a sweet replacemenbt. :thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

@ Sporin, that LC is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Heffernan said:


> @ Sporin, that LC is amazing :thumbup:


 Thanks! I sold it pretty cheap to my brother in law who is doing a lot of work to it that I'd been putting off. So I kept it in the family.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Sporin said:


> Thanks! I sold it pretty cheap to my brother in law who is doing a lot of work to it that I'd been putting off. So I kept it in the family.


 I think you made a thread when you first got it, if I remember correctly. I mentioned that when your ready to sell it to PM me, haha :laugh: 

I have absolutely no need for a 14mpg LC, but they sure do look sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

here's my little 62


















she's been great, but I'm looking to downsize to a tintop samurai. anybody got one?


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Sporin said:


> Had no idea you got rid of your 80, that that is a sweet replacemenbt. :thumbup:


 Yeah, it wasn't really planned. LOL. However, I'm really happy with the Mini and my checkbook thanks me...


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Yeah, it wasn't really planned. LOL. However, I'm really happy with the Mini and my checkbook thanks me...



I'm looking into a LC in the near future. When you say your checkbook thanks you, is that regarding mpg or maintenance on the 80?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

4runner update...


----------



## sampittes (Feb 14, 2012)

You share here quite good model of Toyota.This model color is attractive.This car looking is different for others car.


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

sampittes said:


> You share here quite good model of Toyota.This model color is attractive.This car looking is different for others car.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

My old 85 4Runner with 3" Rancho lift and Lincoln/Miller locker in the rear...


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

bwk said:


> I'm looking into a LC in the near future. When you say your checkbook thanks you, is that regarding mpg or maintenance on the 80?


Neither. I was at the begining of a full build with my 80: Bobbed body, small block, Atlas case, 1-ton axles, custom suspension, full custom cage, etc... If I would have kept the 80, it would have had another $10k - $15k dumped into it.

FOR THE RECORD, MY 80 SERIES WAS THE BEST RIG I'VE EVER OWNED AND WILL BE MISSED GREATLY.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I got my 37x14.50x17 bias Iroks and beadlocks on the mini. I need to get some 1/4" spacers for the rear (tires are just rubbing on the lower link) but it looks awesome! Sorry for the crappy lighting:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

AnAgentOrange said:


> My old 85 4Runner with 3" Rancho lift and Lincoln/Miller locker in the rear...


Nice. :thumbup:

Pics of FJ?


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

Which one, lol...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

AnAgentOrange said:


> Which one, lol...


All the FJs!!


----------



## tbaeastcoast (Nov 9, 2008)

Those things are sweet


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

CreeperSleeper said:


>


First time venturing over to this section of the 'Tex, and I see myself driving Chad's truck up his rock wall. That thing is so fun. :beer:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Aw thanks, Zane! Now get a wheeler... :wave:


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Aw thanks, Zane! Now get a wheeler... :wave:


In process!!! I actually have 90% wife approval for the next purchase, this is closer than any other of my truck attempts. :laugh:

And it will definitely get posted in this thread. :beer:


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

Here's my newly acquired 4Runner, lovingly known as "The Gentl Yentl." Pics were taken just before I fixed the front bumper valence and took off the cracked and ruined pinstripe.

Needs wheels, springs, new fender, shocks, and possibly an engine swap in its near future.


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

trail gear 5" rear 
rough country 4" IFS (til SAS opportunity presents itself) 
swampers 
fully built 22re with cams 

not a bad jump start for as cheap as i picked it up. it's my first, and i never thought these things could be this much fun. :laugh:


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Finished the rear leaf swap and put on the 35s....


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

Needs 37's! :beer:


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

zane! said:


> Needs 37's! :beer:


 No 40's!!!


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

2deepn2dubs said:


> Finished the rear leaf swap and put on the 35s....


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Brake Weight said:


>


 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

2deepn2dubs said:


> No 40's!!!


 Then he would also need new axles.


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

US SPecial Forces would approve !!! : 


http://www.militaryphotos.net/forum...ta-A-Stan-and-special-forces&highlight=toyota


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Finding a another truck bed in Washington is harder than I thought for my 94 haha


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

Withidlehands said:


> Finding a another truck bed in Washington is harder than I thought for my 94 haha


Really? Have you checked anything in the Portland area?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

zane! said:


> Then he would also need new axles.


And tall rear bumpstops... that Runner is set up perfect for 37's IMO.


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

rabbitchaser said:


> mine is the one in the back, currenty cutting the cab out bringing the role cage to the back and adding a back seat.
> 
> running a 4.3 vortec, sas on 40in michelins will all the crawler bells and such.
> 
> ...


 What kind of shafts are you running? Had any problems with that much torque and tiny 'yota axles? Have you bent any housings or busted knuckles? Buddy of mine has a '80; 2RZ & 5sp, doubler, trussed front axle, six shooter knuckles, locked fr+rr, Dirty Thirties in front, of course other crawler doo-dads also. Only on 35s for now, I don't think he'll go over 37"s but he's pretty crazy and has a lead foot sometimes. 
This is his:



















brettnyt said:


> with the Rigid LED Light Bars on the roof.


 Those lights are pretty sweet, buck damn they ain't cheap.


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

hey guys the rear window in my 1993 4 runner stopped working. I can hear a faint click when I turn the key to lower the window from the hatch. nothing from the switch at all. I'm hearing the realy is a common problem? does anyone have any first hand knowlege or link? pics ? info on this repair?


REally busy so trying to eliminate at much diagnostic time as possible? any easy ways to figure this out? I am trying to get this taken care of. Truck is pretty worthless when i cant get the damn tailgate down.Thanks for any info


----------



## 96CI (Dec 29, 2011)

08 Tundra


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

How does she do off road?


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

Bluegrape2 said:


> hey guys the rear window in my 1993 4 runner stopped working. I can hear a faint click when I turn the key to lower the window from the hatch. nothing from the switch at all. I'm hearing the realy is a common problem? does anyone have any first hand knowlege or link? pics ? info on this repair?
> 
> 
> REally busy so trying to eliminate at much diagnostic time as possible? any easy ways to figure this out? I am trying to get this taken care of. Truck is pretty worthless when i cant get the damn tailgate down.Thanks for any info


Had 2 of these in the past. It's the relay...


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

mad haggis said:


> What kind of shafts are you running? Had any problems with that much torque and tiny 'yota axles? Have you bent any housings or busted knuckles? Buddy of mine has a '80; 2RZ & 5sp, doubler, trussed front axle, six shooter knuckles, locked fr+rr, Dirty Thirties in front, of course other crawler doo-dads also. Only on 35s for now, I don't think he'll go over 37"s but he's pretty crazy and has a lead foot sometimes.


I don't think you know too much about Toyotas. Toyota axles regularly come up in lists and discussions of strong axles/diffs in stock vehicles. Only weak point is the Birfields really, and with some Marfields or Longfields, it's really beefy for it's size and weight. And a good swap in without spending huge bucks is going up from the 7.8" stockies and putting LandCruiser axles under these trucks. LOTS of strength for little coinage. It's no Dana 60, but when I need an axle that massive, it's no longer a little truck with just a Vortec and 40's...


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

AnAgentOrange said:


> I don't think you know too much about Toyotas. Toyota axles regularly come up in lists and discussions of strong axles/diffs in stock vehicles. Only weak point is the Birfields really, and with some Marfields or Longfields, it's really beefy for it's size and weight. And a good swap in without spending huge bucks is going up from the 7.8" stockies and putting LandCruiser axles under these trucks. LOTS of strength for little coinage. It's no Dana 60, but when I need an axle that massive, it's no longer a little truck with just a Vortec and 40's...


 Do _YOU_ know much about Toyotas? The axles aren't strong - they're just easy as hell to come by and work with; they're a dime a dozen and cost hardly anything to re-gear. I see the innards of Toyota axles every day, so I would think I know a thing or two about them. Where are these lists you speak of? Are they comparing them to real axles, or Samurai axles? 7.8" is tiny - I was inside the rear of my '87 Nissan Pathfinder to weld up the spiders and compared it to the rear third member of a Toyota (v6) - HUGE difference. In every single way - shafts, ring and pinion, carrier, housing... Yota junk is tiny dude, if you use the thing with twice the power as stock and tires bigger than 36" you will have problems. Yes, the FJ60/62 axles are a great upgrade and are extremely strong - but they are not mini-truck axles. They are more comparable to a fullsize axle (they're even full-floating). Sure, you can go light on the throttle and take easy lines, but what's the fun in that?!? Why have a rig that's built to have the power, clearance, and meat to do crazy sh!t and not really use it? I mean, all the rock crawling I do is up and down 4ft ledges, crawling over and around boulders, getting wedged in crevices, etc. - rigs get put through the test of endurance. You have gobs of torque in that little Vortec, and to not be able to take advantage of every lb-ft of it would be a shame. I know a guy who has Yota axles on his Samurai with a Vortec and he is only on 36" or 38" tires, and he breaks moly birfs all the time. I've seen Toyotas on 40" tires - but they all had a 22r or 22re. With a v6 and no mods to the axles at all you will have bent housings, broken birfs, snapped short shafts, grenaded diffs, broken knuckles... not fun **** to have to deal with on the trail. I thought your rig might've been cool, and that maybe it got flogged and people had fun with it. Guess I musta been wrong.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

mad haggis said:


> Do _YOU_ know much about Toyotas? The axles aren't strong - they're just easy as hell to come by and work with; they're a dime a dozen and cost hardly anything to re-gear. I see the innards of Toyota axles every day, so I would think I know a thing or two about them. Where are these lists you speak of? Are they comparing them to real axles, or Samurai axles? 7.8" is tiny - I was inside the rear of my '87 Nissan Pathfinder to weld up the spiders and compared it to the rear third member of a Toyota (v6) - HUGE difference. In every single way - shafts, ring and pinion, carrier, housing... Yota junk is tiny dude, if you use the thing with twice the power as stock and tires bigger than 36" you will have problems. Yes, the FJ60/62 axles are a great upgrade and are extremely strong - but they are not mini-truck axles. They are more comparable to a fullsize axle (they're even full-floating). Sure, you can go light on the throttle and take easy lines, but what's the fun in that?!? Why have a rig that's built to have the power, clearance, and meat to do crazy sh!t and not really use it? I mean, all the rock crawling I do is up and down 4ft ledges, crawling over and around boulders, getting wedged in crevices, etc. - rigs get put through the test of endurance. You have gobs of torque in that little Vortec, and to not be able to take advantage of every lb-ft of it would be a shame. I know a guy who has Yota axles on his Samurai with a Vortec and he is only on 36" or 38" tires, and he breaks moly birfs all the time. I've seen Toyotas on 40" tires - but they all had a 22r or 22re. With a v6 and no mods to the axles at all you will have bent housings, broken birfs, snapped short shafts, grenaded diffs, broken knuckles... not fun **** to have to deal with on the trail. I thought your rig might've been cool, and that maybe it got flogged and people had fun with it. Guess I musta been wrong.


My rig? Which one? I never posted but pics of one of them. The one that I did and only spend 500 dollars on. All my other had LC axles under them as I'm a little agressive for 4 banger axles. Even I know that much, lol. I don't mean to imply that I imagine 80's mini truck axles are comparable in any way to and fullsize trucks axles. I meant to reference only the LC axles for big tires. I destroyed a set of stockies under my 22RE 4Runner climbing a nasty hill once. No mods save for a header and some timing advance and intake.

Edit: I have a hard time remembering not everybody is as blessed as I am to have a garage and a shed FULL of FJ40/45/55/60 parts


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

AnAgentOrange said:


> My rig? Which one? I never posted but pics of one of them. The one that I did and only spend 500 dollars on. All my other had LC axles under them as I'm a little agressive for 4 banger axles. Even I know that much, lol. I don't mean to imply that I imagine 80's mini truck axles are comparable in any way to and fullsize trucks axles. I meant to reference only the LC axles for big tires. I destroyed a set of stockies under my 22RE 4Runner climbing a nasty hill once. No mods save for a header and some timing advance and intake.
> 
> Edit: I have a hard time remembering not everybody is as blessed as I am to have a garage and a shed FULL of FJ40/45/55/60 parts


 Whoops, meant the owner of the one I quoted. For some reason I had thought you were him... lol. 
LC axles are usually a rare commodity - the people who have 'em horde 'em and the people that don't, don't know enough about 'em.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

mad haggis said:


> Whoops, meant the owner of the one I quoted. For some reason I had thought you were him... lol.
> LC axles are usually a rare commodity - the people who have 'em horde 'em and the people that don't, don't know enough about 'em.


It's not hording. It's collecting and putting on display for the spiders in the dark :beer:


----------



## 96CI (Dec 29, 2011)

VeeDub_L_U said:


> How does she do off road?


For the extent of what I use it for, heading down winter roads in pursuit of snowshoeing trails and fire roads to go hiking with the dog, great. Tore the stock resin bumper off while crossing a semi frozen creek and decided to replace it with the ARB and at the same time installed OME coils and springs. 

Peace of mind and some added ability :thumbup:


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am about to rebuild the front susp and rear suspension. I was going to go w OME shock or bilsteins and OME springs. Do you guys know of a good site to get all the BJ, ties rods, axles, bearing, and gaskets/? Also, have any of you rebuilt a sr5 5 speed v6 2nd gen 4 runner? anything I should upgrade while i'm rippin it all off? Who makes best TC and diff fluids? Truck has 200K any advice would be much appreciated. 

Truck has 33x10.5 Mud terrains


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Bluegrape2 said:


> I am about to rebuild the front susp and rear suspension. I was going to go w OME shock or bilsteins and OME springs. Do you guys know of a good site to get all the BJ, ties rods, axles, bearing, and gaskets/? Also, have any of you rebuilt a sr5 5 speed v6 2nd gen 4 runner? anything I should upgrade while i'm rippin it all off? Who makes best TC and diff fluids? Truck has 200K any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Truck has 33x10.5 Mud terrains


 TRDPARTS4U.COM Would literally be a one stop shop for you. I just got my OME kit for my 2nd gen there for way cheaper than anywhere else. Definitely get the OME torsion bars for the front and new bolts/ nuts.


----------



## mad haggis (Nov 21, 2011)

Bluegrape2 said:


> I am about to rebuild the front susp and rear suspension. I was going to go w OME shock or bilsteins and OME springs. Do you guys know of a good site to get all the BJ, ties rods, axles, bearing, and gaskets/? Also, have any of you rebuilt a sr5 5 speed v6 2nd gen 4 runner? anything I should upgrade while i'm rippin it all off? Who makes best TC and diff fluids? Truck has 200K any advice would be much appreciated.


 The 5 speed is very strong, especially compared to the auto counterpart. Bilsteins + OME springs. That would be tits, and nobody regrets tits. Best gear oil (TC and diff) is Royal Purple, followed by Amsoil.


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

zane! said:


> In process!!! I actually have 90% wife approval for the next purchase, this is closer than any other of my truck attempts. :laugh:
> 
> And it will definitely get posted in this thread. :beer:


Finally made something work out and now I can post in here!

Running boards are coming off tomorrow along with a bunch of little stuff to do. So stoked that this worked out.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Looks good, Zane! When do we get to dirty her up?


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Looks good, Zane! When do we get to dirty her up?


Soon!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

zane! said:


> Soon!


Oh, and just for you... http://www.metaltech4x4.com/c-511-3rd-gen-1996-2002.aspx

:wave:


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

Bought the XS-P 2wd truck last year and two months was wondering why i didn't get a 4x4. Lost some money on the trade but oh well im happy wish i had the 20" BBS still. 

Went from this 2011 4.6 V8 2WD XS-P it was a base with all the xs-p crap 










to a 2012 SR5 TRD 5.7 4x4 
Soo much better, dont know why i didnt get a 5.7 and 4x4 im a tech at toyota so i should of known oh well lesson learned..


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

Just picked up the SQ yesterday, '05 LTD 4WD. Fixed the rear window, ditched the running boards and added the rack on day 1. I will keep this one mild but it should fill the family camping and hauling duties nicely. 



















My previous '01 LX470


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

Spd33 said:


> Just picked up the SQ yesterday, '05 LTD 4WD. Fixed the rear window, ditched the running boards and added the rack on day 1. I will keep this one mild but it should fill the family camping and hauling duties nicely.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 Nice! 


Snapped this picture at the beach last week, I'm absolutely loving the Toyota.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Saw this at a school fair for my 8 year old yesterday. There was a Weimaraner chilling in the front passenger seat for maybe 2 hours.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

zane! got a new Toyota DD so I figured I needed one... I bet mine gets modded before his!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

CreeperSleeper said:


> zane! got a new Toyota DD so I figured I needed one... I bet mine gets modded before his!


 Nice.


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

CreeperSleeper said:


> zane! got a new Toyota DD so I figured I needed one... I bet mine gets modded before his!


Pay for my Total Chaos kit and I'll bolt it on right now.


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

Might be buying this bad mofo


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

The Dubsta said:


> Might be buying this bad mofo


Do it!!! (for the right price, as as long as it was built right)


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing to add except I was browsing for Tacomas and I love this color.

Never seen it before.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

What's that thing in the back with a Mecum tag?


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

zane! said:


> Do it!!! (for the right price, as as long as it was built right)


guess it was built by "BentUp Fab" out of california, I have a buddy that has wheeled with the owner of the taco, says it is a great well built rig, owner takes care of his stuff. 

Here is some of the details on the build 

2003 Toyota Tacoma sr5 92k miles
3.4 supercharged, auto
37" km2 on steelies
Built waggy d44 chromo, 4.88, arb, hydro assist
Built toy e locker, 4.88
Skids, bumpers 

Owner is asking 17.5k - needs the timing done. What do you guys here think? 
link to more pics 
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a30/Sonofmayhem/


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

mac dre said:


> Nothing to add except I was browsing for Tacomas and I love this color.
> 
> Never seen it before.


Cool color I also have never seen that color on a toyota, reminds me of the 

pistachio green from the mkIII vw's.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

The Dubsta said:


> Cool color I also have never seen that color on a toyota, reminds me of the
> 
> pistachio green from the mkIII vw's.


that is Surf Green (even says so in the image tag)

The Toyota color is called Green Opal Pearl Metallic. 

Pistachio green was one of the colors used on Harlequin Golfs


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Here's one from a recent trip down to TSF for a night run. Fun time. Seems like there's a lot to explore down there.:beer:


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Question for you about the FJ Cruiser; I used to valet part time when those came out and had the chance to park a few. To me the outward visibility was severely impaired by the A pillar and the C pillar; enough for me to question their actual capability off road. Having driven multiple Land Rovers and Jeeps, the FJ to me seemed to me to be kind of sketchy in terms of pinpointing the corners and edges of the vehicle. Maybe it just takes time to get used to, but I'm curious what the owner of one thinks. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Great question. I also used to valet part time, right around when these came out. Off the lot, the blind spots do suck, but that was easily remedied with a couple of stick on blind spot mirrors. The wheels sit pretty close to the rear end, enough so that I have never had to worry about any tail pivot on sharp turns. It has really never been an issue for me. It also serves as my DD, and while I previously had an R32, it took me no time at all to grow into it's size. 

It's a quirky vehicle with its blind spots (including the roof of the front windshield when you are sitting at some traffic lights), clam-shell doors, and thirst for gas. For me, however, it has been the perfect combination of comfort, utility, and capability. I can confidently say that it has been the best vehicle I have owned, and I am consistently surprised by its ability to overcome some sticky situations/obstacles. :beer:

I hope this helps. I know it doesn't directly answer your question, but the question posed regards a challenge that I have never had issues with in the past.


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

brettnyt said:


> Here's one from a recent trip down to TSF for a night run. Fun time. Seems like there's a lot to explore down there.:beer:


Do you have a current TSF trail map? There are so many amazing trails up there. :thumbup:


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

zane! said:


> Do you have a current TSF trail map? There are so many amazing trails up there. :thumbup:


No current map. It was my first time there, but I was with a group of other FJ's, some of whom seemed to know their way around pretty well. It was primarily a night run, so I couldn't really tell you exactly where we were (seemingly the southwest portion of the area), but it was a good time. IIRC we did Powerline, Cedar Tree, Firebreak 5, the Hogsback hillclimb, and Archers Firebreak, plus some maintenance on Hood Raiser (adopted by NWFJCC). Pretty novice trails we were on since we were in a larger group with some relative newbies. I'm looking forward to heading down there again to do some more exploring. :thumbup:


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

brettnyt said:


> No current map. It was my first time there, but I was with a group of other FJ's, some of whom seemed to know their way around pretty well. It was primarily a night run, so I couldn't really tell you exactly where we were (seemingly the southwest portion of the area), but it was a good time. IIRC we did Powerline, Cedar Tree, Firebreak 5, the Hogsback hillclimb, and Archers Firebreak, plus some maintenance on Hood Raiser (adopted by NWFJCC). Pretty novice trails we were on since we were in a larger group with some relative newbies. I'm looking forward to heading down there again to do some more exploring. :thumbup:


Cool, sounds like you got a good first time tour.

Definitely pick up a current map as the entire area has so many trails to offer. Some people stick around the Brown's Camp area but when you head further west there are even more trails.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

making changes to mine. Wheels, tires, axles coming...ones here lowered it 3'' and new soft top and armor. 

Love it!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ That is looking great!


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

Boostedcorrados said:


> making changes to mine. Wheels, tires, axles coming...ones here lowered it 3'' and new soft top and armor.
> 
> Love it!


almost too perty to wheel! Nice truck sir! I'm looking to go out shortly, maybe next weekend, you are more than welcome to go. Just p/m here if you would like. 

See ya,
Kevin.


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

from manitoba, ca.


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

tat is awesome.

question-does anyone make exhaust for 2nd gen 4 runner


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

brettnyt said:


> Here's one from a recent trip down to TSF for a night run. Fun time. Seems like there's a lot to explore down there.:beer:


I spy Hogs Back... Let me know the next time you are headed to TSF and I will try to join you. I will also make sure you have an updated map. I have about 500 in the truck! LOL


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

VolksAddict said:


> ^ That is looking great!


Thanks! I will post a finished product once its finished. 



The Dubsta said:


> almost too perty to wheel! Nice truck sir! I'm looking to go out shortly, maybe next weekend, you are more than welcome to go. Just p/m here if you would like.
> 
> See ya,
> Kevin.


Kevin, Love to make a run with you guys. Im going to be out of the country tel the 3rd and when i get back i have axles and the tire carrier part of the bumper to finish up. 

with new top. Im sure you can see whats going on with the bottom of the bed.


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Put my lift on yesterday, tires go on next week. Radflo coilovers with Light Racing UCAs.


FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

Nice fj, love that color!


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

Boostedcorrados said:


> Thanks! I will post a finished product once its finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK man we should go do up sometime next month when you get back. let me know if you need some help with the rear bumper,carrier, bed, etc


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

dubhuman said:


> from manitoba, ca.


Where in Manitoba?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

The Dubsta said:


> OK man we should go do up sometime next month when you get back. let me know if you need some help with the rear bumper,carrier, bed, etc


Thanks, I will Were hitting jambo this year and 2nd week in aug were thinking about hitting Billings and 21rd. Im up for whatever tho. 

heres where the bumper sits as of now...Iron pig will have my hinge to me while im gone. 








Got this ready to go in today too.
FJc rear axle, Diamond will be here when im back too.


----------



## Pnuu (Jul 27, 2005)

^^^ I'm amazed at how clean your wheeler is... either you're a REALLY careful driver or you need to wheel it harder.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

From what I hear, Russ wheels it hard enough...he just doesn't abuse it


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Saw this tidy FJ60 for sale whilst lurking around eBay yesterday. It looks just perfect - it's amazing what a set of wheels will do for the look of a rig. I would rock it just like that. 

Well, maybe because I can't leave well enough alone, I'd add mud flaps and a set of spot lights. But that's it. Really.  

 
3 by designationebay, on Flickr 

 
21 by designationebay, on Flickr


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

VeeDub_L_U said:


> Where in Manitoba?


 winnipeg; holiday inn south, my home away from home for the time being...


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I love Volk wheels on Toyotas... If I could afford them, my LX470 would be rocking them for sure!


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Finally got my tires on.


FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Ohh hai...


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)




----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

^^Is that a mk2 4runner in the back??


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Yep. '94 V6, 5-spd, dual cases w/ 4.7's in the rear, 5.29 axle gears with air lockers, SAS, leaf spring conversion in the rear and 37" MTR's.:thumbup:


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Nice!!!! Same as mine '94 3.0 5spd SAS rear leafs 35in MTR's... Next I plan on building a tcase and gears for it...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

Beach this past weekend.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

Lately I've really been wanting to get rid of my MarkIV Gli for a late '80s Toyota Pickup. Just need to find one in good shape (but not too nice), it seems like the only ones that come up are semi rice with crap paint jobs and hack job lifts. Saw a stock excellent condition brown one the other day with a factory bed cap... automatic though :thumbdown: also wasn't for sale (maybe for the right price).


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

dwince said:


> Finally got my tires on.
> 
> 
> FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


 :heart:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*2deepn2dubs* that's a nice 4runner you have there :thumbup: 

My brother's pickup


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Heffernan said:


> :heart:


 thanks dude. 

Heres another one I took last weekend. 

 
FJ in the Driveway by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

O2VW1.8T said:


> Beach this past weekend.


 North end.:thumbup:


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

dwince said:


> Put my lift on yesterday, tires go on next week. Radflo coilovers with Light Racing UCAs.
> 
> 
> FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


I see you all the time on Rt 7. Love the color!


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Bluegrape2 said:


> I am about to rebuild the front susp and rear suspension. I was going to go w OME shock or bilsteins and OME springs. Do you guys know of a good site to get all the BJ, ties rods, axles, bearing, and gaskets/? Also, have any of you rebuilt a sr5 5 speed v6 2nd gen 4 runner? anything I should upgrade while i'm rippin it all off? Who makes best TC and diff fluids? Truck has 200K any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Truck has 33x10.5 Mud terrains



Ok guys here is my question for you. I have been enjoying my 4 runner for a while now and if there is ONE thing I could change about the truck is the motor is a dog.

Not sure if mine in getting tired, but with the larger tires and stock gears it is super slow. It makes me think it would be hurting in mud or sand and not have enough power to dig through the thick stuff in anything but first gear.

Are there any popular motor swaps out there? I'm assuming not aftermaket support for the V6 that I have in there right ? (3.0 V6). I was looking at 3.4 swaps , but wanted to ask to see if maybe other options were feasible. 

Also , if anyone has done the 3.4L into a second gen could you provide links to buid?

I have decided the stock front suspension is good enough for the stuff I use the truck for so going to keep the IFS , just going to tackle the motor swap this winter and cant wait for more power. Coming from my old 4.0XJ this thing is way down on Tq and power. Thanks


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

There's kits for swaps out there. GM v6s, small block Chevys, and Ford engines. Most, if not all, would need a wiring harness also. I worked with a guy that had a 350 strapped to the stock tranny of a '94 v6. The tranny went and then he blew the motor trying to get out of the hole he was in. North West Offroad has some kits. 

Why not regear what you have?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Diamond front FJC rear,Raceline beadlocks and new MTR 37/12.5/17. More coming....


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

That looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks, Cant wait to see how she drives this week. Waiting on big brakes to show up.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Here is a few pics of my truck from last weekend...

Mud shipping the mini-truck way:


































I gotta say the more I wheel this truck, the more I love it!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Some pics from last weekend...


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks good! Those wheels have the tires under that runner really far!


----------



## schwein (Apr 29, 2000)

my LC, 104k miles 1996 FZJ80 series, love this thing to death! not great at the pump, but i hardly drive it.. 










































:thumbup::beer:


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Good looking 80! If I ever got back into VW and wanted something with 4wd an 80 is my first choice.


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

my 2wd


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

schwein said:


> my LC, 104k miles 1996 FZJ80 series, love this thing to death! not great at the pump, but i hardly drive it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I love the 80 series. :thumbup:


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Got a little sneak preview for you guys. Just got 5 boxes from Stealth Custom Series (Go check these guys out!) Tires go on them tomorrow.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Latest pics of the truck.


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

^ Really like your truck, maybe one day ill do the same with my tacoma or get a older one with a sas and put a 3rz in it.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks, get a tacoma and SAS it. Save your self some work.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Personally, I think Boosted has one of the sexiest 2nd Gens around... I would love for my truck to look like that and have the hardware his does.


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

new wheels are one. 

 
New Wheels by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Personally, I think Boosted has one of the sexiest 2nd Gens around... I would love for my truck to look like that and have the hardware his does.


 Thanks, Somedays I wish it was a little beat up so i could wheel a little less careful.  



dwince said:


> new wheels are one.
> 
> 
> New Wheels by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


 I really like those.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

Dwince, how much did those Stealth Custom wheels end up setting you back? I checked their site, but there were no prices.


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

VertigoGTI said:


> Dwince, how much did those Stealth Custom wheels end up setting you back? I checked their site, but there were no prices.


 I got all 5 for $700 shipped. They have a group buy on TacomaWorld.com. IIRC its only $580 for a set of 4.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

Wow, that's a pretty good deal. I was going to go the route of 4Runner steelies all around, but for $600, that's hard to beat.


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

VertigoGTI said:


> Wow, that's a pretty good deal. I was going to go the route of 4Runner steelies all around, but for $600, that's hard to beat.


 I was going to get stock FJC steelies before I lifted my truck. If you want some new steelies for cheap this guy has 45 OEM ones and they're priced great. 

http://shop.wheelsexpressonline.com/17-Toyota-FJ-Cruiser-Tacoma-steel-wheel-69504.htm


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

dwince said:


> I was going to get stock FJC steelies before I lifted my truck. If you want some new steelies for cheap this guy has 45 OEM ones and they're priced great.
> 
> http://shop.wheelsexpressonline.com/17-Toyota-FJ-Cruiser-Tacoma-steel-wheel-69504.htm


 Super tempting, but I already have 16" tires.  Too bad, those would be perfect! 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

VertigoGTI said:


> Super tempting, but I already have 16" tires.  Too bad, those would be perfect!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


I have my stock 16's for sale!

If anyone else wants them PM me. 
http://www.fjcruiserforums.com/forums/want-sell-fj-related-items/151897-fs-5-trd-wheels.html


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

^^^ Would love those, BUT the wheels are more than my 4Runner was. And wheels that nice would be wasted on my piece.

Behold, my $900 2nd gen. I have GOT to get rid of those wheels.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

VertigoGTI said:


> ^^^ Would love those, BUT the wheels are more than my 4Runner was. And wheels that nice would be wasted on my piece.
> 
> Behold, my $900 2nd gen. I have GOT to get rid of those wheels.


:wave:

I'll give you $1,000 for the 4runner and you won't have to worry about those wheels ever again.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

No can do's-ville. I love this thing... just not the wheels. 

Found a couple of people with steel wheels for $100-$150 for the set, will be checking them out this weekend.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Leveled out my stance (my 4runner had Jetta sag) and I put the new wheels and tires...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

VertigoGTI said:


> No can do's-ville. I love this thing... just not the wheels.
> 
> Found a couple of people with steel wheels for $100-$150 for the set, will be checking them out this weekend.


Check out Summit and Jegs online. They have new steel wheels for around $50-60. You can get whatever size and BS you want. I think they'll mount and balance, too. I know DiscountTireDirect will.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

No affiliation but this just popped up n the MUD Classifieds and I thought I'd pass it on.

You don't see too many clean, stock, well maintained, rust free 80's anymore, and his price is quite reasonable as well. Wish I had the coin.



> Land Cruiser 1996 stock with factory lockers south fl
> Hi,
> 
> I am located in south florida and selling this truck. It's in pretty good condition. Fully stock with front and rear diff locks. New battery, new michelin LTX M/S tires 8000 miles ago. The truck has 167k. Engine and transmission are both very strong. Recently replaced radiator and distributor. AC blows ice cold. The head gasket and heater hose were replaced last year. Paint is totally original. Never used for even moderate off roading. No leaks or issues. Asking $11,500. Here are some pics.
> ...


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Led lightbar output.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Very nice Zstampe! What lift and tire size are you running?

I've been trying to talk myself into a used FJ Cruiser, but they cost 30%+ what a same year, same mileage 4Runner costs. I loved my 06 4Runner, I think that's what I'll eventually wind up with again (probably an early 4th Gen, V6, $10kish budget). I just can't bring myself to drop near 20 grand on a 100k mile FJC that I'll be pissed if I scratch up.


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

here is a pic of my new rig that is replacing my 03 tacoma 









here is the build thread 
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=761084

Seems to drive really well on the street. Brakes are spongy and need to be gone through, need to track down the small exhaust leak and it's leaking gear oil from the rear tcase but other than that she seems to be in really great shape. Also does anyone know the common leak prone area on the toyota t-case?


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

snapped this earlier today.


FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Sporin said:


> Very nice Zstampe! What lift and tire size are you running?
> 
> I've been trying to talk myself into a used FJ Cruiser, but they cost 30%+ what a same year, same mileage 4Runner costs. I loved my 06 4Runner, I think that's what I'll eventually wind up with again (probably an early 4th Gen, V6, $10kish budget). I just can't bring myself to drop near 20 grand on a 100k mile FJC that I'll be pissed if I scratch up.


Thanks man! I'm running an OME 3" suspension lift and a 1" body lift. The tires are 285/70 17" nitto terra grapplers. Im pretty happy with the setup but there are always more mods to buy ha ha. Have you ever checked out t4r.org? Tons of good 4runner info there. Thats where my whole build thread etc is too. 

One more pic for clicks:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Yeah, I need to get back in there and dig through the FAQ. I had my big Land Cruiser when I had my 4runner so I didn't look into lifts much, it was a stock DD.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

Also a fan of t4r.org. I joined up when I was shopping for a 2nd gen. Really helped out on what to look out for and what fixes and, inevitably, mods are needed/wanted.

Plus, they're a good group of guys on there.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Zstampe and I have sister cars. My mother in law has it now. 










It's good to see somebody I know here


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

looking around for an early 2000's late 90's Tacoma, these trucks have a pretty big price tag for miles and age. I know they are worth it just have to find the right one.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Video of my Toyota*


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Very nice Zstampe! What lift and tire size are you running?
> 
> I've been trying to talk myself into a used FJ Cruiser, but they cost 30%+ what a same year, same mileage 4Runner costs. I loved my 06 4Runner, I think that's what I'll eventually wind up with again (probably an early 4th Gen, V6, $10kish budget). I just can't bring myself to drop near 20 grand on a 100k mile FJC that I'll be pissed if I scratch up.


 Are people really getting close to $20k for a 07 FJC with 100k on it??  

My 07 has 42k and I thought I would be lucky to get $18k for it if I was looking to sell it.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Lately I'm seeing more around 60-80k miles at $20k. Sp prices are coming down a bit.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

It all depends of condition and features. A beat up 2wd and a 4wd TRD in great shape are going to bring very different numbers. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Went out to snap pictures after a big storm. 

 
FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

That thing is excellent! They look so good, especially in that color. I seriously want one as my next car and yours only affirms it. It makes a lot more sense then another lowered vehicle also. What'd you have before it? And what is your one big thing you love/hate about it? opcorn:


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

silvermannn said:


> That thing is excellent! They look so good, especially in that color. I seriously want one as my next car and yours only affirms it. It makes a lot more sense then another lowered vehicle also. What'd you have before it? And what is your one big thing you love/hate about it? opcorn:


 I had a mkv gti before the FJ. I personally dont hate anything about it. The only downsides to having an FJ is you'll get other people who think it sucks because its not a Jeep or doesn't have a solid front axle. 

This is my old car. 
 
Untitled by Dustin Wince, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

The Dubsta said:


> here is a pic of my new rig that is replacing my 03 tacoma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always see them leak at the rear seal. Mine did it a month after rebuild. Its just where they do it. It happens on hills. Im trying marlin's eco seal and going to coat the splines in RTV to add another ridge to keep it from leaking. If you pull it out and go through it make sure to use the toyota FIPG get the orange. 

Please tell me your going to lift that thing and get rid of the weird tierod. 

BTW why havent we wheeled yet?


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Finally got an exhaust for my truck. Nothing to special, just and MBRP catback. For $320 shipped and only an hour of installing, its totally worth it. +1-2 mpgs, noticeable low end torque, and a better sound is nice too.


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

Is posting your own frowned upon?

Just finally put some new tires on it. Trying to get it ready for winter.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I like it. For sale?


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

Spongebobnopants said:


>


 sweet video! Really enjoyed it


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

joefrompa said:


> Is posting your own frowned upon?
> 
> Just finally put some new tires on it. Trying to get it ready for winter.


Looks like the perfect truck for when I am in Colorado hiking 14ers, perfect for the fire roads to the trail head...


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

My '86 Long bed. 35's, no lift, welded diff and a cd player. Keep it simple, beat it often. It needs some more cutting in the rear and the firewall beat a bit more to clear the tires. Will be getting another set of stock rear springs or maybe some chev springs soon since the stockers are bent and don't sit level anymore. Might get nutty with my christmas bonus and put some better shocks and air bumps on the front. Should get a winch soon at any rate. Gonna push the IFS as far as it'll go for the time being. It's my only running vehicle so I can't afford to have it down for a week doing an SAS


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

joefrompa said:


> Is posting your own frowned upon?
> 
> Just finally put some new tires on it. Trying to get it ready for winter.


Flatirons Acura Subaru?

I worked there when i was younger. Had my truck for some of the time.


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

Boostedcorrados said:


> Flatirons Acura Subaru?
> 
> I worked there when i was younger. Had my truck for some of the time.


You guessed it! I'm an express tech there, slaving away till I can get an apprenticeship:laugh:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Last weekend was my Toyota 4x4 club's annual event. My wife was able to snap some (i.e. 177) pics so I thought I would share the link: http://s227.beta.photobucket.com/user/CreeperSleeper/library/Cruisin the Woods 2012


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Is anybody running 265/75/R16s on a gen 1 Tacoma? I am looking for how much the extra ~1" of tire will throw off my odo/speedo/fuel mileage.


----------



## soldierguy (May 3, 2009)

kenny301 said:


> Is anybody running 265/75/R16s on a gen 1 Tacoma? I am looking for how much the extra ~1" of tire will throw off my odo/speedo/fuel mileage.


Go to http://www.4lo.com/4LoCalc.htm. If you know the original stock tire size, convert that to inches using one of the calculators. Then move to the speedo calculator, and compare how your numbers change with different tire diameters.

I'd be more concerned about how the truck would feel after going to a larger tire. I used to have a Dakota 4X4 with the 3.55 axle ratio and it came with 31 inch tires stock. When I switched to 32 inch tires, it felt soooooo sluggish....the 3.55's were adequate with the 31 inch tires, but not so much with the 32's.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

kenny301 said:


> Is anybody running 265/75/R16s on a gen 1 Tacoma? I am looking for how much the extra ~1" of tire will throw off my odo/speedo/fuel mileage.


1" taller is only a 1/2" below the axle. It won't affect everything too bad. I went with 33s and it throws off the odo/speedo a good bit. Lost a little mileage, but it's most noticeable on the hills on the highway. On the flats it gets better mileage. Cruises best at 80-85 gps mph, but I don't drive it that fast.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Well, according to the calculator with 32s if my speedo reads 55 I'll be going 56.8mph. That's not too terrible considering that if I'm doing 55 right now the highway speed boars say I'm doing 53. My truck already has 4.10 rear gears from the factory.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Video of me on Can Opener: http://youtu.be/rPxJsP_LIAw


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

joefrompa said:


> You guessed it! I'm an express tech there, slaving away till I can get an apprenticeship:laugh:


Sweet! I don't know who is still there from my day. Ever get out and do any wheeling?


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

Boostedcorrados said:


> Sweet! I don't know who is still there from my day. Ever get out and do any wheeling?


today was actually the first time i got it dirty since repairing some things on it.

did pretty damn well!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

where is that? 

Jump on COttOra....tons of local guys over there. 

Im planning a snow run mid/late November for my Birthday at MSV/Coney flats


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Couple more from 2 weeks ago. I'll update with pics of my truck as I start to cut the IFS out for thwe straight axle swap.


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

Boostedcorrados said:


> where is that?
> 
> Jump on COttOra....tons of local guys over there.
> 
> Im planning a snow run mid/late November for my Birthday at MSV/Coney flats


That was at caribou open space. Ill have to check out cottora. Today I hit up left hand cayon. Definitely some more difficult trails.
Here's some crummy flex

















Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

SWEET!!! looks like a good time. I havent been out in a month or more. Im heading out for a MSV/Coney snow run in the next few weeks for my bday.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

hey louie where is that in jersey?


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Albertkvw said:


> hey louie where is that in jersey?


It's in Pine Hill,NJ and one pic is from Apple Pie Hill in Browns Mills.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

I got the 4.7 gears and tcase in with my home made crossmember...


















http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/...89-9941-2E62C533B69A-889-0000007C41166A4B.mp4


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

my 85 4runner


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

sick runner. jealous.

went on a trip last weekend with lots of toyota win.









































this FJ60 was so gorgeous.
































beautiful 40 series as well.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

joefrompa said:


> sick runner. jealous.
> 
> went on a trip last weekend with lots of toyota win.
> 
> ...



SWEET!!! I like the ARB on the 2nd gen. What is that 84? Were hitting MSV and coney this Sunday. I wanna get up to the lake in the snow and im told there is some snow. Not 100% tho. I may run up tomorrow and shoot at Bunce for a bit to see what conditions are like. I will shoot you a PM with my info if you wanna do some wheeling. 

IDK what i have posted and what i havent at this point. 


















This thing is getting resprayed again....All one color. Pulled the 3rz and is putting a 3.4 auto in it.

































































Ok i will stop now


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Loving all 3 of those.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Louie Bricants said:


> Loving all 3 of those.


Thanks! 

Took this with my GF today on a snow run.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Where'd you get that front bumper/stinger at?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Brake Weight said:


> Where'd you get that front bumper/stinger at?


AddictedOffroad.com i have the old style winch plate but the new ones are pretty sweet. Cheap bumper for what it is. I can tell you they hold up. I had a guy on the highway pull some stuff and i hit him hard. Didnt even brake my fogs. Had to replace a turn signal but his cars totaled. 

If you get one or want this style tell him you want one like Russell's he will know what you want then.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

another pic from sunday


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sick. Love your truck.


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

Boostedcorrados said:


> another pic from sunday


Nice pics man! Where did you guys go? How did the rig do in the snow?


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Boostedcorrados said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Took this with my GF today on a snow run.


I'll be hitting up TrailGear soon for the IFS Eliminator kit. I love your setup man. That truck is beautiful.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

took my runner out for some flexing this weekend after installing the 63" chevy springs :thumbup: much better



































[/


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

out at Northwest OHV Park in Bridgeport.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

joefrompa said:


> Sick. Love your truck.


Thanks! 


The Dubsta said:


> Nice pics man! Where did you guys go? How did the rig do in the snow?


We went up MSV. The truck always does awesome in the snow. The wider axles worked well and the tires worked pretty good. Im glad cause they suck on everything else.



Louie Bricants said:


> I'll be hitting up TrailGear soon for the IFS Eliminator kit. I love your setup man. That truck is beautiful.


Thanks man. The kit i started with was TG. I have the leafs and brackets not. Front axle is Diamond and the rear is FJ cruiser.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

I am somewhat considering getting an older truck for quasi daily driving but mainly making it to campgrounds/trails and to work in the snow. I owe 9k on my Tacoma and while it is a great truck I am tired of payments. I'd be picking up something that gets more MPGs for my main DD. 

This is for sale locally for $2800. 

1984 FJ60


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Morten_Fisker (Oct 7, 2003)

*Sv: Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks*


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

hit up left hand canyon ohv park on christmas eve


















































decided im lifting her up and getting some other goodies this spring!


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

A trail teams FJ we put together for our shop



















































a silly shot from my office window









an FJ40 we did a quickie resto on here at the shop for a customer


----------



## Step1han3ie (Jan 7, 2013)

just got this on saturday. new tires should be on tomorrow
http://********************.com/images/4.gif
http://********************.com/images/5.gif
http://********************.com/images/6.gif
http://********************.com/images/7.gif
http://********************.com/images/8.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I forgot to post pics of my newest yard art. :facepalm:

Picked up a '71 FJ40 to replace the mini-truck (once it's done, of course). Here she is on the trailer behind my 100-Series:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Good find.


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

havent posted in a while so I guess I'll throw this up here.


----------



## 2keight (Feb 19, 2011)

*i got a few*

here are my yota 4x4s , currently building a truggy out of my 83

















i miss this one lots

















had a couple others also


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

dwince said:


> havent posted in a while so I guess I'll throw this up here.


What wheels do you have on there?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I have a friend who makes incredibly realistic scale models and RC cars, mostly offroaders, so I thought I'd share some of the Toyotas...

http://www.facebook.com/KraftworkOrange









Love the tiny Marlin Crawler sticker.


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

BltByKrmn said:


> What wheels do you have on there?


Stealth Custom Series F-5. They're 16x8 et0. 

More pics of them here- http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwince/


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

dwince said:


> Stealth Custom Series F-5. They're 16x8 et0.
> 
> More pics of them here- http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwince/


They look great. :beer:

Are you running spacers with them? What size tires? Do you have stock UCAs? Have you done a body mount chop? Any regrets with running 16s?

I've had Pro Comp Rock Crawler 82 16x7 wheels with Goodyear DuraTrac 285/75 tires and Spidertrax Spacers on my FJC for 2 years now and I wish I had definitely gone with a wider wheel and possibly a 17 instead of 16. It also sucks that no matter how hard you try, steelies rust. The wheels you have seem like a great option for keeping that dished old school look while getting alloy instead of steel.


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

BltByKrmn said:


> They look great. :beer:
> 
> Are you running spacers with them? What size tires? Do you have stock UCAs? Have you done a body mount chop? Any regrets with running 16s?
> 
> I've had Pro Comp Rock Crawler 82 16x7 wheels with Goodyear DuraTrac 285/75 tires and Spidertrax Spacers on my FJC for 2 years now and I wish I had definitely gone with a wider wheel and possibly a 17 instead of 16. It also sucks that no matter how hard you try, steelies rust. The wheels you have seem like a great option for keeping that dished old school look while getting alloy instead of steel.


Im not running spacers since it would hit the body mount pretty bad. I havent gotten the chop done yet just since there isnt a whole lot of people in my area wiling to do it and it hasnt been an issue so far. I have Light Racing UCAs now. Yeah i feel you on the rust thing. These are pretty inexpensive for alloys too.. It was around $700 shipped for 5 wheels.


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

New Limited package for 2013.


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Headed out for a little fun over the weekend. Excuse the Instagram.


----------



## freedomweasel (Apr 15, 2010)

dwince said:


> Im not running spacers since it would hit the body mount pretty bad. I havent gotten the chop done yet just since there isnt a whole lot of people in my area wiling to do it and it hasnt been an issue so far. I have Light Racing UCAs now. Yeah i feel you on the rust thing. These are pretty inexpensive for alloys too.. It was around $700 shipped for 5 wheels.


 Mind giving a bit more information on your tire size, any lift, etc? I'm getting an FJ soon and I definitely want to get those wheels when I get some new tires, but I want to make sure they'll fit well and won't rub on a stock FJ.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

2014 4-Runner 

 

 

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/04/27/2014-toyota-4runner-revealed-at-stagecoach-music-festival/


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

freedomweasel said:


> Mind giving a bit more information on your tire size, any lift, etc? I'm getting an FJ soon and I definitely want to get those wheels when I get some new tires, but I want to make sure they'll fit well and won't rub on a stock FJ.


 I have a 3 inch lift so I can fit 285/75/16's. If you stick with the stock tire size you wont rub on a stock FJ. I would say that 80% of guys who put 285's on a stock FJ rub, and the others dont due to a body mount chop or they push their caster up as much as possible. If you dont want to spend a whole lot of money on a lift you can always just get some spacers to level the front and that should clear 285's.


----------



## toyotology (Apr 15, 2006)

my '85 turbo diesel


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

Last week camping down the Baja coast:beer::beer:


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

Toughest vehicle I've owned. Amazes me every time I take it off road

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

theblur said:


> Last week camping down the Baja coast:beer::beer:


So much win here. Bravo sir :thumbup:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

theblur said:


> Last week camping down the Baja coast:beer::beer:





Heffernan said:


> So much win here. Bravo sir :thumbup:


Agreed. I love it.


----------



## MRA3S (Apr 15, 2007)

Went out a couple weekends ago. Here i am stuck with a tree in front of me and my rear diff sitting on top of a giant rock!


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

MRA3S said:


> Went out a couple weekends ago. Here i am stuck with a tree in front of me and my rear diff sitting on top of a giant rock!


Funny. I got stuck with my ass to a tree and a rock on my subframe. Simple solution: move the rock.










Sent from space.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

mine




































Some action from today





































My daughter "age 13" had her first trip behind the wheel down the trails. She did awesome


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ so effing cool, and props for giving the girl some seat time. Start 'em young :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

cramerica said:


> ^ so effing cool, and props for giving the girl some seat time. Start 'em young :thumbup:


Thanks

shes driven it around the camp grounds and service road a couple weekends worth. but never realyl on the trails until that day. She had a lot of fun and went though some pretty good technical areas, deep hole and really of camber sections. I am a pretty proud papa :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

My 2011 Tacoma TRD Sport 4x4


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, I decided I missed having a Toyota more than I liked owning my Audi... So I got rid of it a while back and got another 4runner. I was last on here with an 85' sr5 4runner and before that was a 78' fj40 with a 351 swap.

2001 sr5. Here's a quick photo from exploring some powerline roads a little while back.










I can't take the running boards off because over the last year I've become disabled and use them to get in and out easier.  Eventually I'll switch to rocksliders but I need to find something I can still comfortably utilize as a step.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Brake Weight said:


> Looks good.


Thanks! I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Brake Weight said:


> Here's mine.
> http://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae170/brakeweight2005/photo-99.jpg


Looks clean. I looked at a pickup that was very similar in WA state before I got my 4runner. I figured the 4runner would be better for me since I have 2 young kids, otherwise I'd have to drive my wife's car whenever I needed to take them both somewhere.


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

Driveway pose w/ new tires. I continue to love this truck, it is like a swiss army knife, not pretty but does everything that I need it to do w/ confidence and ease.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I love Sequoias. Don't know that I'll ever personally own one, but I've always liked the ones that family and friends have owned.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sequoia? I've been looking at those along with the 4th Gen 4Runners. A bit more space and they actually seem a bit cheaper depending on equipment.


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Sequoia? I've been looking at those along with the 4th Gen 4Runners. A bit more space and they actually seem a bit cheaper depending on equipment.


Yep, I cross shopped 4th Gen 4r's and still have a soft spot for them but they are really cramped if you need to care more than 4 people and any stuff whatsoever. The 1st Gen Sequoia is a great mix. It replaced my '01 LX470 which was an awesome truck as well but the Big Tree provides just enough more space to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Wife and I had an '03 Sequoia Ltd for several years. It was a 2wd and if I can find an almost same year 4wd, I'll buy it. I had an '04 Tundra DC Ltd for one note. The Sequoia was way better IMO.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Spd33 said:


> Yep, I cross shopped 4th Gen 4r's and still have a soft spot for them but they are really cramped if you need to care more than 4 people and any stuff whatsoever. The 1st Gen Sequoia is a great mix. It replaced my '01 LX470 which was an awesome truck as well but the Big Tree provides just enough more space to make it worthwhile.


Yeah, a bit of extra room to stretch out is the draw for me as well. I loved my 06 4Runner, but considering I'll probably never offroad the next one I get, a bit bigger body would be welcome as 3 across seating in the second row would be much more comfortable vs. the 4R.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

http://forum.ih8mud.com/95-gen-toyota-trucks/190333-can-sequoia-off-roader.html


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

If it's okay to dump in this thread...

































Truck ended up with a 7MGTE after he sold it, had a built 22re, solid axle swap, 5.29's, locked f+r, dual cases w/ 4.7 in the rear case, 35's etc. etc. 
















'85 factory solid axle, lifted 5", 4.56's, locked f+r, 35's








my truck >_>.. built 22re from the black truck above, locked rear, 4.56's, 33's, no lift..
















high compression 22re, solid axle swap, 37's, fully locked, 5.71's
























SAS, locked f/r, 4.88's, dual cases, supercharged lexus V8 (1uz), magazine covered truck.

I'll post more when I go out again with a few new trucks :wave: I love photographing Toyota's in action... ic:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ Great pics, and yes, please post more :thumbup:


----------



## Tom/APR (Feb 27, 2001)

My 350K mile FZJ80...










And with some friends...


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

dwince said:


> FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FJ Cruiser by Dustin Wince, on Flickr


:heart:

I love that color.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

Heffernan said:


> :heart:
> 
> I love that color.


Mmmm totes magotes tacta-cool


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

The big tree doin' what it do best, hauling a ton of gear and bodies!


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Got these welded out today.


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

You welded them on backwards. The kick out goes at the back.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I did it on purpose. I like them this way better.


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

That defeats the purpose of them bro. The kick out is for the rear cab and front of the bed protection - the tire can be used to deflect a lot of damage.. 

Why did you weld them on that way? So you could use it as a step?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I ordered them with intentions of mounting them as they were intended. But the longer they sat in my garage, the more I thought about it. I run a camper and really should've just ordered the regular ones. The kickout to me is a step to get in the bed. So mounted correctly, they still defeats the purpose for me. I have FUBARed a front end alignment once by turning while backing up at night in the woods and hitting a tree. So I came up with the conclusion to mount them this way to offer some protection for the front end, in reverse, and as a step to rake clods off the windshield w/out standing on the tires. All good with me.


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

Fair enough.


----------



## Steeze McQueen (Apr 25, 2010)

I think i posted in here awhile ago but the truck has undergone some changes so whatever.

Hells Revenge in Moab


















Hells Gate










Golden Crack


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Went out exploring the powerlines again this morning.



















Crappy flex picture.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Random pictures from the last month or so.

Somewhere just outside the Olympic National Forest.


















Near the base of Mt. Rainier.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

Taking in a little scenery over the weekend.
Pine Mountain in Southwest VA.

My Dad and Brother live up here in a camper during deer season.

Driving through the clouds:










4Runner worked perfectly. It still amazes me how reliable these things are. 175k miles on the clock and I'm doing a 4k mile road trip in it without thinking twice.










I was wishing I'd had my DSLR with me, but I packed in a hurry and forgot it.










The camper you see on Google Maps is ours. :laugh:
Location:

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...02586,0.005284&t=h&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=18&z=18


----------



## ron86toy (Nov 14, 2013)

my toys...86 4runner with a few mods





83 with fiberglass stepside


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Airport (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello,
I have a 91' Toyota 4x4, 3.0 v6, manual transmission.The problem I am having is. I started to have problems putting it in gear, now I cannot get it in any gear while the truck is on. 1st gear to fifth gear feel like they are blocked off. Reverse just grinds ,I just recently had the clutch replaced, but noticed a few days later that a high pitch squeak noise is now present.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, it's clutch problems again of some kind. Cable or hydraulic?


----------



## mk5hadi (Jul 7, 2008)

traded in my mkv gti for this 2014 4x4 AT on monday!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup: Did the '14's get any special features over the '13's?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I've actually never seen an offroad .gif. Good stuff, nice rig.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


>


SICK!!! I love the Moody/Crystal area. Amazed i haven't seen this rig around! I'm outside of longmont. 

OLD video with my rig and Jay's truck 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g230lf1BWAw
My rig a few months back at Penrose.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


>


SICK!!! I love the Moody/Crystal area. Amazed i haven't seen this rig around! I'm outside of longmont. 

OLD video with my rig and Jay's truck 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g230lf1BWAw
My rig a few months back at Penrose.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Boostedcorrados said:


> SICK!!! I love the Moody/Crystal area. Amazed i haven't seen this rig around! I'm outside of longmont.
> 
> OLD video with my rig and Jay's truck
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g230lf1BWAw
> My rig a few months back at Penrose.


Its not mine, I just reposted it from frontrange4x4. Brucker Bros built it. Id like to build a Toyota some day. Your truck looks nice!


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

good thread, question for everyone. Would a 200k mile 98 4runner be a good purchase? The price is right, and i plan on replacing the timing belt and lbj's asap if i get it. Those miles make me paranoid for real reason other than it's a ton of miles.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Sporin said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Did the '14's get any special features over the '13's?


If this is a question about the T4R, the interior is much nicer and the headlights are improved on the 14. The 13 however has slightly better approach/departure.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> Its not mine, I just reposted it from frontrange4x4. Brucker Bros built it. Id like to build a Toyota some day. Your truck looks nice!


Thanks man. It's still far from done


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's my 87 4Runner 2 days after I put the 40K mile 22RE in it. 

I picked the truck up as it sits in this pic for 200$ back in 2007 and it sat in my garage for 5 years before I even thought of putting it on the road. 

I originally intended on flipping it as is when I purchased it. I'm glad I held onto it.

The truck has minimal rust on the body and the frame and floors are perfect.

The previous owner had 5 years worth of plaques from the Carlisle Truck Show in the glovebox.

Still to this day can't believe the deal I got on it.










Here are a few pics from the past year. I'll post some with the new rear bumper tomorrow.




























Some adventure pics with friends.


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Tits out


----------



## Tys 4x4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Any newer FJ owners here? Any major issues with the platform? I've read some issues with the 6spd. Have those issues finally been resolved?

Looking to buy one after the 1st of the year. I miss having a capable off road vehicle. I sold a nicely built Ranger for my F150 and regret it all the time. Want a nice platform to start with.


----------



## Tys 4x4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nevermind! Ended up buying one!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Tys 4x4 said:


> Nevermind! Ended up buying one!


:thumbup::thumbup: Nice. Details?


----------



## Tys 4x4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sporin said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Nice. Details?


Thanks! 07 60k miles. As far as I can tell it's got all the options available. Rear locker factory sub etc etc. can't wait to get it dirty!


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Picked this 99 SR5 V6 4WD up two weeks ago for dirt cheap! So far, daystar 2.5" lift, 15x12 steelies with 34x10.5 TSLs and removed the old man running boards/fender flares. More to come

First night home










How she sits in the drive right now


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

ADargetnI said:


> Picked this 99 SR5 V6 4WD up two weeks ago for dirt cheap! So far, daystar 2.5" lift, 15x12 steelies with 34x10.5 TSLs and removed the old man running boards/fender flares. More to come


It appears to be in good hands. :thumbup:


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

Just sold my FJ40 and got this 86 4Runner. Just got my Firestick and Cobra 148GTL installed. When the Corrado sells, more will happen.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

Need to add a spring. Had this thing moving pretty good going up a local hill, but this should work alright. I'm never in trees.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I had a FireStik for a while, then a 108" whip, and now I've got a Wilson Trucker. I prefer the Trucker over the others for performance and flexibility. It gives when tree limbs grab it and stays fairly straight on the highway. Got it paired up with a Uniden 980 and a tiny heater.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

I like that antenna a lot. My father in law has one. Works amazingly! I usually run a 108" also, but sold it with my FJ40 :facepalm:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Brake Weight said:


> It appears to be in good hands. :thumbup:


Thanks!

Few updates, tinted the front doors and full windshiled. Painted all the chrome dark metallic brown.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

^ Great looking 3rdgen T4R!!!

love the painted chrome. Id make it about a mile in my area before the fuzz was after me for that tint

:thumbup:ic:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just picked up an 86 2 weeks ago.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

^ that looks INCREDIBLY clean! Nice find :beer:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> ^ that looks INCREDIBLY clean! Nice find :beer:


Almost like a restoration.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

My 2005 V6 Sport, (my 3rd 4Runner, I've had two 85's and an '06 V8 previously).










Seen last week at the Royal Naval Dockyard, Bermuda...


















This one was beat to heck and looked like it never left the dock. I saw a couple of new, nice ones as well, all diesel shorties. Apparently these are mostly used as _Tow For Hire_ around the island.


----------



## fridaks (May 17, 2014)

Not bad man, i like your Sporin
My 2005 V6 Sport


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

ah this thread is sick


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, guys! It has new paint and also has almost no rust. Just a small amount of surface rust in one spot on the bed floor where they must have had a plastic liner. The interior is immaculate. The underside looks all original other than the suspension. I love it and am so glad I bought it instead of an 05+ Tacoma or Frontier. Nothing wrong with those trucks at all but I only really needed a truck for truck purposes and this has so much character and can always be re-sold for what I paid if not more. 

Here is a rear shot and a nice shot to show how straight the bed is when they loaded it up for shipment to me. Also, some underside shots. I am afraid to have bed liner done b/c it's so clean. But at the same time, I never want to carry anything in it that could damage the paint so what's the point of having a truck :laugh:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd personally go spend the coin an have the undercoating put on it. It looks almost cherry under there. Go ahead and have it coated and that truck should be good to go the rest of your life. 

Would you you sell it to me?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I will have that done. I've only had it for 2 weeks. I need to replace the front driver wheel bearing first. Definitely feels like it's starting to go around turns. 

Everything I own is for sale for the right price. But a friend of my dad wants it for $11k


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

RVAE34 said:


> Here is a rear shot and a nice shot to show how straight the bed is when they loaded it up for shipment to me. Also, some underside shots. I am afraid to have bed liner done b/c it's so clean. But at the same time, I never want to carry anything in it that could damage the paint so what's the point of having a truck :laugh:



Unless your going to be carrying loads of gravel I wouldn't put in a spray liner.

IMO on a restored truck it looks like someone half assed the restoration or is hiding something.

I use a soft vinyl bedmat in mine when I'm taking a load of brush to the dump or making a Home Depot run. Doesn't scratch like a plastic bedliner but still offers good protection.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Agreed. Although if I had it done, I would take tons of photos.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Its been a while but heres a current pic of my runner...


----------



## Lethe01 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mine went through a few stages over the years. It ended up being stolen two years ago and was never recovered...

One of my first trips out after the sas










With 38" sxs










39.5" iroks (don't have any wheeling pictures with them)










Bobbed and 36" iroks










And right before it was stolen


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

autopulse said:


> ^ Great looking 3rdgen T4R!!!
> 
> love the painted chrome. Id make it about a mile in my area before the fuzz was after me for that tint
> 
> :thumbup:ic:


Thanks! Haven't been messed with for the tint yet, I say yet cus they're pretty bad about it around here also!

I'll whore it out some more, latest pictures with the lightbar installed!


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

My 2011 Tacoma - "Smokey"




























Couple of videos, nothing too extreme though.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I imagine it's probably been posted here before but can anyone direct me to the best Toyota truck forum for the 80's versions? I haven't been able to find a decent one google searching etc.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

RVAE34 said:


> I imagine it's probably been posted here before but can anyone direct me to the best Toyota truck forum for the 80's versions? I haven't been able to find a decent one google searching etc.


I use YotaTech.com. Lots of information there and great guys! :beer:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

IH8MUD is another.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

When I had my older trucks, Yotatech was the best/busiest.

It's probably worth checking the sub-forums at TacomaWorld as well.


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

Very good stuff there as well, but much more oriented to the Land Cruiser crowd. Still, a lot of things cross over though


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Does my new one count.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Brake Weight said:


> Does my new one count.


Woah! That is a HUGE can of coke. Where did you find such a thing?


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Haven't had a chance to start modding it, but I sold the FJ and picked up a 2014 SR5 in January. Absolutely love it so far, but I'm sure I'll miss my Duratracs once the snow hits.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Tried to buy a broke down '84 regular cab with the transfer case laying in the bed just 30 minutes ago. Guy refused to let it go.


----------



## pk300 (Jan 19, 2010)

My buddy and I just took our T100's to Rausch Creek the other day had a blast.







mine is the white sr5, my buddy's is the black one


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

*Mine* :wave:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

pk300 said:


> My buddy and I just took our T100's to Rausch Creek the other day had a blast.
> 
> mine is the white sr5, my buddy's is the black one


Love me some T-100s. But why did he cut the rear fenders so much?


----------



## pk300 (Jan 19, 2010)

Brake Weight said:


> Love me some T-100s. But why did he cut the rear fenders so much?


He cut all the rust out


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

^

The 2 definitive Toyota traits:

1. It will run
2. It will rust


----------



## Euro-Tech (Feb 4, 2012)

This is how we offroad here in Burkina Faso. I work for an NGO an we go deep into the middle of nowhere.
Edit: Both are diesel and manual:heart:


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

Euro-Tech said:


> This is how we offroad here in Burkina Faso. I work for an NGO an we go deep into the middle of nowhere.


That's what I'm talkin' about. Love the stripped down Land Cruisers.:thumbup:


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

Euro-Tech said:


> This is how we offroad here in Burkina Faso. I work for an NGO an we go deep into the middle of nowhere.
> Edit: Both are diesel and manual:heart:


This is one of my top 3 overland pipe dream 4x4s


----------



## Euro-Tech (Feb 4, 2012)

autopulse said:


> This is one of my top 3 overland pipe dream 4x4s


I wish these were available when I move back to the states. I am now obsessed. The ones in the states are nowhere near as good. I would buy one like this in a heartbeat.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Heres some recent pics of my 4runner...


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

Euro-Tech said:


> I wish these were available when I move back to the states. I am now obsessed. The ones in the states are nowhere near as good. I would buy one like this in a heartbeat.


You may just have to get a 25+ year old one.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

My current whip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

My latest Toy,










86 so IFS  but 5"/4" Rough Country lift with a fuel injected 4.3L Vortec swap and the Toyota 5spd 

Lots of plans. First thing is getting some good lights and bumpers, then getting rid of that hideous camo. Rattle can white ftw


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

My dirty 3rd gen


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

My project.









1989 v6 5spd.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

sportwgn said:


>


You have my dream truck :thumbup:

My turd on 40s


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

mrksingh said:


> *Mine* :wave:


What tires are you running in the winter? Mine came with brand new Uniroyal Laradeos but I've been really unimpressed with their abilities on snow and ice so far this winter. Pretty much settled on a set of General Grabber at2's to replace them as a year-round tire. Plenty of tread for light offroading but also meet severe snow service requirements and are branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol,


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

ADargetnI said:


> You have my dream truck :thumbup:
> 
> My turd on 40s


I like it, but it needs a bumper. What's the one to the left?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Brake Weight said:


> I like it, but it needs a bumper. What's the one to the left?


Few posts up lol yea I'm looking for an oe bumper got rid of the nasty lead brick 

My baby 87 k10


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

It's got a tractor pull stance that's appealing. A good tube bumper with a mild stinger would go well with it the Yota.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Brake Weight said:


> It's got a tractor pull stance that's appealing. A good tube bumper with a mild stinger would go well with it the Yota.


Picked up an oe bumper last night for it. I would have loved a stinger bumper but don't have a welder or pipe bender  The only reasonable priced ones I could find the sellers never contacted me back.


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

Thanks man; I sat in an 88 a friend owned while I was saving for a 2nd Gen Tacoma. Four days later this came up for sale and I jumped on it.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

ADargetnI said:


> Picked up an oe bumper last night for it. I would have loved a stinger bumper but don't have a welder or pipe bender  The only reasonable priced ones I could find the sellers never contacted me back.


AddictedOffroad had their's on sale this last Black Friday weekend. I wanted the plate one but I don't like how the Tacoma frame ends are exposed.


----------



## mrksingh (Jan 4, 2011)

Sporin said:


> What tires are you running in the winter? Mine came with brand new Uniroyal Laradeos but I've been really unimpressed with their abilities on snow and ice so far this winter. Pretty much settled on a set of General Grabber at2's to replace them as a year-round tire. Plenty of tread for light offroading but also meet severe snow service requirements and are branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol,


The tires in the picture are the stock FJ cruiser tire - Dunlop Grandtrek AT20. However, those are my summer wheels, and the picture was taken during a freak September snow storm. I wouldn't say that are all that great on ice at all.

For the winter I run the stock 16" 4Runner wheel with studded Nokian Hakkapeliitta's. Those tires are unstoppable in snow and ice, and I find I very rarely need to put my truck into 4WD at all.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

sportwgn said:


> Thanks man; I sat in an 88 a friend owned while I was saving for a 2nd Gen Tacoma. Four days later this came up for sale and I jumped on it.


89 was the best year as it was before the head gaskit switch. V6 5spd with a roof in white 



Brake Weight said:


> AddictedOffroad had their's on sale this last Black Friday weekend. I wanted the plate one but I don't like how the Tacoma frame ends are exposed.


Yea I contacted a guy in Colorado but he never replied


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

Euro-Tech said:


> I wish these were available when I move back to the states. I am now obsessed. The ones in the states are nowhere near as good. I would buy one like this in a heartbeat.


I'd argue that this isn't really true. Sure the 105 is great for Africa but like the 80 it isn't very good on road at all compared to a 100 or a 200. As for the 70s. I don't see the appeal for the developed world; they are basically tractors. A new four door Wrangler is better than a 70 series in just about every way (though I admit you can't get the wrangler as a bakkie or a double cab unless you get spendy at AEV).


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Got it painted and the bumper on


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks good, real good.


----------



## blitz_bunny (May 22, 2006)

No offense looked kindda *******/ghetto when you bought it but it looks great now! Police don't trouble you about the tires sticking that far out?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

blitz_bunny said:


> No offense looked kindda *******/ghetto when you bought it but it looks great now! Police don't trouble you about the tires sticking that far out?


None taken, it looked like sh!t when I got it :laugh: and nope never had a problem, I don't even run plates on the truck

Got it tinted last night and put my ghetto sticker on the windshield. I'll post pix later when its light out.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

ADargetnI said:


>


Doesn't even look like the same truck. 


Put some AR60 axles under my Honcho today.


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

This thread needs a bump. Just finished building the flatbed right before the holidays.


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

That looks so right. Nice rig.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

I am picking up a 03 Limited 4Runner tomorrow...

Bill


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

NathanTDI said:


> This thread needs a bump. Just finished building the flatbed right before the holidays.


Love it! Can we get some details on the build? Is that a big drawer? Waterproof?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

NathanTDI said:


> This thread needs a bump. Just finished building the flatbed right before the holidays.


YES!!! 

Build thread?!?!?!?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

That flat bed looks fantastic!


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

sportwgn said:


> That looks so right. Nice rig.


Appreciate it! I forgot to subscribe to this thread so I didn't see the comments. My bad. 



Sporin said:


> Love it! Can we get some details on the build? Is that a big drawer? Waterproof?


Yup, that's a drawer. It's a Jobox storall, and yes it's waterproof. Well, from rain that is. I doubt it will stay dry if I submerge it. 












autopulse said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Build thread?!?!?!?


Here's my overall build page on Tacomaworld

This is the flatbed build page



VolksAddict said:


> That flat bed looks fantastic!


Thanks!


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

NathanTDI said:


> Appreciate it! I forgot to subscribe to this thread so I didn't see the comments. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on that flatbed, but I'm a little disappointed that you didn't go with a linked setup in the rear. You've got all that room now!


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

mrothwell said:


> Nice work on that flatbed, but I'm a little disappointed that you didn't go with a linked setup in the rear. You've got all that room now!


Thanks!

It was much easier to swap in Chevy 63's, than to attempt links. I figured leafs would be safer seeing how this is my first time modifying, not just bolting on, the suspension. I'll be measuring for the new 14" or 16" shocks this weekend. 

This should be enough travel to get me in trouble for the next couple years.


----------



## Mercedes201 (Nov 17, 2011)

My yota
2011 TRD Sport 4x4





















3" toytec leveling kit w/AAL
285/70/R17 nitto G2
American Racing somethings 17x9
18% tint front and rear
TRD shift knob
Euro style headlights
Putco rain guards
Toyota roof rack
Toyota toolbox(not pictured)
Debadged


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice truck and love that blue :thumbup:


----------



## Mercedes201 (Nov 17, 2011)

ADargetnI said:


> Nice truck and love that blue :thumbup:


Thanks man, I really want to get a better quality lift next and the mess with the exhaust after that. I really like your single cab, you can tell a lot of work has been put into it, super clean. :thumbup:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Mercedes201 said:


> Thanks man, I really want to get a better quality lift next and the mess with the exhaust after that. I really like your single cab, you can tell a lot of work has been put into it, super clean. :thumbup:


Thanks. The rough country lifts are pretty good and reasonably priced! Just bought a 6" RCX lift for my 99 Silverado. Cleaned it and took some pics


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

I know some people may dislike the wheels, but I LOVE them, they remind me of toy trucks from childhood.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

TheMadChigga said:


> I know some people may dislike the wheels, but I LOVE them, they remind me of toy trucks from childhood.


What wheels?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

New setup, 33x15.50 TSL SXs on bart 15x14s


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

1994 4runner SR5 with 180k miles for $1500. Rusted bumpers and lil beat up here and there but would this be a decent buy to sorta have a beater but sorta fix it up? Runs good apparently.


Most i would pay is $700 any known issues that i should look out for.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

Does this count?










Just brought it home today.

2008 SR5 V8 4WD, 83k, brand new Nitto CrossTeks, all records, no rust, squeaks, leaks, or rattles. 4Lo works - overall it's tight as a drum.

It won't see much off-road use (unless I want to drive to the far western part of MD or up to PA) but I may pull a small boat or trailer every now and then.

BTW, the PO had an aftermarket brake controller installed and she pulled a single horse trailer once a month . Can I simply unplug it (wired in under the dash with a modular connector)and take it out?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

SebTheDJ said:


> 1994 4runner SR5 with 180k miles for $1500. Rusted bumpers and lil beat up here and there but would this be a decent buy to sorta have a beater but sorta fix it up? Runs good apparently.
> 
> 
> Most i would pay is $700 any known issues that i should look out for.


I may would pay that much. I'd have to see it, though. I had a buddy with a '95 on 33s with a 5 speed and I've had a crush for a mid '90s ever since.


----------



## Tico Suave (Jan 26, 2015)

heres my 2010 taco


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

While the thing on the right is silly, the thing on the left is pretty cool. Was there for a week or two but I saw it being trailered off the other day.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Started to pull mine apart for some cleaning. 









I also got out a few times on the new tires and springs. 

































Went from 37/12.5/17 to 40/13.5/17. I just refinished my racelines and sold my other st to my neighbor.


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

Boostedcorrados said:


> Started to pull mine apart for some cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firestone/Longmont, huh? :wave:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Boostedcorrados said:


> Started to pull mine apart for some cleaning.


Holy ****, it's beautiful


----------



## Steelman's TSI (May 2, 2012)

Any love for 3rd Gen 4Runners on this thread? 

A few pics of our '99 that I've been building for weekend camping and offroading trips for the past 6 months.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Wanna sell it?


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

Love that 3rd gen. I want to sell my Prius and get another truck (since commute is going from 70 miles round trip to 0.5 miles)..that would be a nice choice.


----------



## Steelman's TSI (May 2, 2012)

Finished up the sliders over the weekend. Had them painted silver to match the bumpers and lower cladding. 







Yes, new leather is on the short list....


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

Mikepea said:


> While the thing on the right is silly, the thing on the left is pretty cool. *Was there for a week or two but I saw it being trailered off the other day.*




That's because its a new 79 Series Land Cruiser pickup (can't be legally registered in the US unless it's over 25 years old). It was probably being prepped for an expedition. That's the truck any true diehard Toyota fan would sell a kidney to own.:thumbup:


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

LandKruiser said:


> [/B]
> 
> That's because its a new 79 Series Land Cruiser pickup (can't be legally registered in the US unless it's over 25 years old). It was probably being prepped for an expedition. That's the truck any true diehard Toyota fan would sell a kidney to own.:thumbup:


It's actually still hanging around at Slee. It's always parked in the lot when I go by.

In fact, I saw it driving around yesterday with CO plates going the opposite direction.

update:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=891474694210634

looks like it's got a 4.7L V8 and is one of their builds. Sweet.


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

That's awesome if they were able to permanently register it here. That's like winning the lottery! :thumbup:


----------



## schlol (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's my 1985 Xtra Cab. I had been looking for a decent Yota for a couple of years and looked at a lot of rusty heaps (Ohio). I found this on ebay and the seller was 5 miles from my house = meant to be!
















It has a 22R, 5 sp, 5.29's, 35x12.5 DC Mud Country tires, '88 rear axle w/ ARB air locker, Aussie locker on front axle w Sky widening kit & IFS hubs, Land Cruiser rotors & V6 4runner calipers, Twin Stick, 4" Pro Comp Lift + 2" Body lift

I bought it and put my 96 honda civic up for sale the same day. I daily drove the truck 100 mi/day for 2.5 years. Then I put historical plates on it & bought a new daily driver better suited for a baby seat. I still drive it once in a while and try to go wheeling @ Wellsville at least once/yr.


























I really got into wheeling as soon as I got the truck...

















Then stuff started to break... engine spun a bearing, frame started cracking on the inside of both rails, and the body was starting to look a little rough & bed was starting to rust. So I bought a 1986 4x4 Pickup with a rotted frame and a good 22r.
So I swapped 22r's, cut & repaired the frame the right way. Then found a deal on an '87 w/ a rotted frame and a fiberglass bed! 









Here's how it looked now with some OEM alloys on 33x10.5" All Terrains I got for my daily commute.
Did some more wheeling...








































had to get pulled out of that one.

This truck turned 30 years old this year and it was on the border of becoming a trail toy/beat up work truck or a restoration project. 
I decided that I'd rather bring it back than see it get more banged up. There's plenty of trail rigs out there, but a clean Yota is becoming a rare sight these days. So I collected rust free OEM fenders, OEM hood, and a driver's door. I also patched some holes in the core support, installed TG Hi-steer and got the timing chain/tensioner out of the way. 

Right now I'm putting everything back together for the truck to get painted in a few weeks. Someone is letting me use a home made spray booth- I'm sticking with red. Once it's done, I'll still wheel it, just stick to the main trails and not rub on trees.:laugh:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Wanna sell it?


----------



## schlol (Mar 28, 2006)

Brake Weight said:


> Wanna sell it?


Maybe someday when I need a grown-up truck to haul around a family, but I'm going to hang onto this truck for as long as possible. It's the slowest but also the funnest vehicle I have owned.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

My newest Toyota truck.


----------



## FlipStyle54 (Oct 13, 2007)

20150517_213522 by illunatic54, on Flickr


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

My rig has gone through a few changes since I last posted a picture, and I've started up a little side business. www.trailtoys.net


----------



## schlol (Mar 28, 2006)

Been working on the truck lately ...


































Painted some new Fuel wheels while I was at it.


















(the beefy calipers are from a '94 v6 4runner)

and then.....


----------



## schlol (Mar 28, 2006)

Paint is all done 























































Seeing daylight for the first time since paint.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

schlol said:


>


Oh laawwd its beautiful!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

WELL DONE!!!


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

DANG


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

My new bumper doesn't seem as cool now after seeing fresh paint on a rebuild project. 









Trying out a new grille today and I don't like it. But it's 'retro'.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow that red xcab :thumbup:


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

Brake Weight said:


> My new bumper doesn't seem as cool now after seeing fresh paint on a rebuild project.
> 
> Trying out a new grille today and I don't like it. But it's 'retro'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I've actually got a piece of that black mesh to try out. I'm trying to figure out some badging. I'm thinking one of the old school tractor emblems-TEQ stylez.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

>


Now _that's_ an effing stance! Beauty!


----------



## vwmike1980 (Apr 27, 2015)

This is the Hilux.. It is generally known that this car can do anything
http://driverlols.com/car-attempting-to-load-on-a-ship-over-some-planks


----------



## mk5hadi (Jul 7, 2008)

Been away from vortex for a while. Here is why : 

my fj by hadi dimachkieh, on Flickr

hadifj1 by hadi dimachkieh, on Flickr

my fjclean by hadi dimachkieh, on Flickr


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Now for some time to put it in the front diff. 



























Fun times coming soon.


----------



## alakai (Mar 3, 2004)

mk5hadi said:


> Been away from vortex for a while. Here is why :
> 
> my fj by hadi dimachkieh, on Flickr



Nice to see a few FJ's here. I haven't done much so far except for lights, cobbled together rack, and misc bits. 

Playing in the leaves by Dave, on Flickr

Barracks FJ by Dave, on Flickr

Let there be light by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I got my Aussie in along with a winch. 









Already made some good ruts, too.


----------



## vwmike1980 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wonder could my truck make it 
http://driverlols.com/4wd-fun-in-australia/


----------



## Tys 4x4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Haven't been on here in a while, but the FJ has certainly changed since I last posted.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I still want an FJC, but that resale value is insane


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

The LX on the beach last week.


----------



## Tys 4x4 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sporin said:


> I still want an FJC, but that resale value is insane


You're tellin me. I bought mine used in late 2013. It has since gone up in value since purchasing it. I had thought about buying a newer one with lower miles (i'm nearing 90k now) but anything in the mileage range I want is 10k more than I paid for mine. Not to mention the other 10k I've spent in mods. :facepalm:


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Are some people high on meth, trying to sell 3rd gen 4runners with 200k miles for $5000+


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

SebTheDJ said:


> Are some people high on meth, trying to sell 3rd gen 4runners with 200k miles for $5000+


Nope. I sold my 200k 3rd gen for $6k last November. Welcome to Toyota. If you want cheap, go buy a Chevy or something.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

LandKruiser said:


> Nope. I sold my 200k 3rd gen for $6k last November. Welcome to Toyota. If you want cheap, go buy a Chevy or something.




But you can get the 4th gen for the same amount with the same amount of miles.


That's what I don't get.


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

SebTheDJ said:


> But you can get the 4th gen for the same amount with the same amount of miles.
> 
> 
> That's what I don't get.


Yea I've seen early 4th gens for around that much. I got real lucky getting as much as I did for my 3rd gen. I picked up a 2000 Land Cruiser and love it. We sold our 2012 FJ for what we paid for it new to a local dealer and bought an 07 Sport 4wd with the V8. That thing is a ****ing rocket! Good luck with your search.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

LandKruiser said:


> Yea I've seen early 4th gens for around that much. I got real lucky getting as much as I did for my 3rd gen. I picked up a 2000 Land Cruiser and love it. We sold our 2012 FJ for what we paid for it new to a local dealer and bought an 07 Sport 4wd with the V8. That thing is a ****ing rocket! Good luck with your search.


I wouldn't mind a landcruiser either.

I just want a second vehicle and it could be either 4runner or a landcruiser.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

SebTheDJ said:


> But you can get the 4th gen for the same amount with the same amount of miles.
> 
> 
> That's what I don't get.


It's getting to the point now where a later-year, low miles 4th is about the price of a 5th.

In a few years when I'm ready to replace my 2005 I'll be giving the 5th gen serious consideration, if only because I'll want something that's not 13+ years old and still costs twenty grand+.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

While a lot of people knock the 5th, I love mine. If I had to choose between a 5th and a 4th and they were within $2k, I would go with the 5th.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

BltByKrmn said:


> While a lot of people knock the 5th, I love mine. If I had to choose between a 5th and a 4th and they were within $2k, I would go with the 5th.



I like the 5th gen, but no full time 4WD option on the non Limiteds likely will rule it out for us.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I'd miss the full time a LOT. I leave my truck in 4HI for days, even weeks on end here in the winter where road conditions change from mile to mile.

But I'm not sure I want a limited. I'd rather have a Trail with all the goodies. 

Oh well, not a problem I have to deal with for quite some time. Still very much enjoying my '05. Getting it's surface rusty undercarriage oil soaked next week as we are due for snow before too long and I'd like to get some sort of oil barrier underneath there this winter.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sporin said:


> I'd miss the full time a LOT. I leave my truck in 4HI for days, even weeks on end* here in the winter where road conditions change from mile to mile*.



We get similar conditions here and the ability to run full time 4x4 is a must IMO.

We will likely replace my LX450 in the next year or so. If it were up to me I would pay the premium and get a last year 4th gen V8 Limited 4x4 with really low miles.

The SUV will become my Wife's daily so she will have input as well. Her only exposure to 4th gens is a coworkers beat to crap 2005 SR5. My wife, understandably, is not a fan.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Forgot to post my pickup in this thread.

1985 SR5 22re with a 5 speed. Only year with Xtra Cab, solid front axle, and EFI. 3rd owner.

IMG_3115 by willtel, on Flickr
IMG_3040 by willtel, on Flickr
IMG_3212-HDR-2 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

patrickvr6 said:


> Forgot to post my pickup in this thread.
> 
> 1985 SR5 22re with a 5 speed. Only year with Xtra Cab, solid front axle, and EFI. 3rd owner.


I'm sure you have a collection of these requests but maybe let me know when you want to rid yourself of that truck


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I'm sure you have a collection of these requests but maybe let me know when you want to rid yourself of that truck


X2.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

My family' 85 4runner growing up.









38" tires, 7" lift, custom triple shock absorbers up front, duals in rear, chevy 350 swapped with auto trans. she was a beast. 

My current truck, a 1992 toyota pickup, 22re, 5mt, 4wd. Got it for the great price of 1800  it even has AC


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Uninsured, unlicensed driver did this to our RAV4 (family car)










So I picked up this today...










2016 Trail Edition Premium with KDSS. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

yes!


----------



## ManualMirrors (Nov 29, 2015)

SebTheDJ said:


> Are some people high on meth, trying to sell 3rd gen 4runners with 200k miles for $5000+


Ustillmad.jpg

If you can get your 4th gen for $5k, go and buy one. #3rdgen4life


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Love it Quentin, congrats!


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

ManualMirrors said:


> Ustillmad.jpg
> 
> If you can get your 4th gen for $5k, go and buy one. #3rdgen4life


 That looks amazing! Really digging those LX wheels on your 3rd gen.


----------



## GTiTOM (May 11, 2000)

My 01. Got it for a steal 2 months ago - $5k, but only 140k miles  one owner, no frame rot, dealer service, recent timing belt. I plastidipped some Tacoma wheels, got some new tires, sorted the maintenance (brakes, radiator, plugs wires, throttle body, filters, etc etc) dropped the running boards, added a Bluetooth stereo, got rid of the DRLs, and three the rack on

In the back is a 97 I picked up for cheap. Frames rotted, but it does have a factory locker and 4.30 gears. Not sure what'll happen with that one yet.

Fender flares, a grill mod, plastidip bumpers and a few other minor things in the next week or two


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Sporin said:


> Love it Quentin, congrats!


Thanks.  I had a 2010 before and really love the updates that came along with the mid cycle refresh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

my 2015 tacoma trd sport/4x4/5at + stuff










:beer:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Quentin said:


> Thanks.  I had a 2010 before and really love the updates that came along with the mid cycle refresh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will eventually replace my '05 with a 5th gen. I'm bummed that the full time tcase only comes on the Limited though. I often leave my truck in 4HI for days at a time in winter when road conditions are massively variable mile to mile.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Sporin said:


> I will eventually replace my '05 with a 5th gen. I'm bummed that the full time tcase only comes on the Limited though. I often leave my truck in 4HI for days at a time in winter when road conditions are massively variable mile to mile.


I think as long as you aren't making sharp turns on dry pavement, the transfer case will be fine. I honestly rarely put mine in 4WD. It is very predictable in snow even just in 2WD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Put some 31" General Grabbers on and decided to go out and test them. So far so good!


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

New Costa Fab front bumper. Currently coated in KBS Rust Seal but in the very near future I will be rolling on black Monstaliner.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

No more running boards. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Quentin said:


> No more running boards.


I really want to take them off the 4R but my wife isn't having it.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

BltByKrmn said:


> I really want to take them off the 4R but my wife isn't having it.


The next day, my wife too the 4R out with my 3YO daughter. My daughter said, "Where is my step?" 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Went urban exploring this morning. Helped pull a few SUV's out of snow drifts, and even drove a nurse whos s500/550 4matic was stuck to the hospital so she could work her 24hr shift. Even managed to find an unplowed alley and successfully made it through a foot and a half of snow. Bone stock except for 31" General Grabber AT2's. 258k 22re 5MT. I wish I had remembered to put my skid plate on thursday when I spent the day replacing the water pump and radiator hoses.










































Tomorrow morning the nurse is going to call me and I will drive her back to her hotel. Anyone else doing transports for their hospitals?


----------



## Scrubadubin (Aug 26, 2010)

got a little snow.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenkeA6 (Oct 19, 2006)

Dirty in Moab, April last year....










Nice and clean....










EBenke


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

my truck these days. 15k miles since i bought it new in august; love it.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Diving head first into a restoration of the old girl. Started blasting the frame this week. Have to rebuild the rear bumper mounts and replace the rear gastank mount but the rest of the frame is pretty clean. 



























Gotta pull the cab next and do the front rails as well


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Been quiet in here.
Did a little light wheeling over the weekend


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

If I ever get that white 4Runner I want, I'm wrapping it in some version of this livery.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Sporin said:


> If I ever get that white 4Runner I want, I'm wrapping it in some version of this livery.


I have a white FR-S and a red 4Runner trail edition. I could wrap both! 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Some recent updates.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

I really want a land cruiser/ lexus of that vintage. 


Update to my turd. Body is almost ready to go back on the frame. Once I have some time I plan on making a fill build thread on it. I have probably 100 photos on my dslr to sift through.

Frame blasted (did not blast from the front control arms forward, that area of the frame was 99% rust free)









Acid etched, primed in eastwood two part epoxy primer, and then shot in eastwood two part 2k chassis black.









cleaned up the bottom of the cab and then primed and sprayed in 3m professional underbody spray.









new exhaust, cleaned up the gas tank and undercoated the frame and tank. as much as I wanted to leave the frame shiny, I feel the undercoating will give me better protection on the trails.









Cleaned up some small surface rust spots on the engine bay (battery tray was the worst, but not terrible). Etched, primed and shot in eastwood base/clear in "moonlight drive metallic"









I cant wait to shoot the entire truck!


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this thread, here are my past 2. 

The '85, spent about a year and a half building this truck, ended up trading it off for a buggy project that I scrapped, never have really forgiven myself for that. 









The '86 Long bed, on 35's then 33's, stock height. Welded rear and 2 1/2" exhaust were the extent of the modifications on that one, I beat it like it owed me money every weekend, ended up blowing up a front diff but otherwise unscathed. This was actually a parts truck a friend had, he was nice enough to put a windshield in it for me and get it mostly reassembled over 2 days while I was at work after I totalled my daily driver.
Before, torsion bars cranked way up on 28's








35x12.5 Geolanders and the bars loosened up back to stock.








33" Hankooks RT03's, the truck and I were both much happier with this setup.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

BltByKrmn said:


> Some recent updates.


Were you driving through Maryland last weekend? I swear I saw this exact LC driving on rt70 west last Saturday.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Heffernan said:


> Were you driving through Maryland last weekend? I swear I saw this exact LC driving on rt70 west last Saturday.


I was at home in Long Beach NY. :wave:


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm here to whore this out some more:










Just bought it this weekend. No immediate plans, though I'd like to add rock rails and maybe a better bumper in the future. Also really need to lube the drive shaft :what:


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> Also really need to lube the drive shaft :what:


The bump really freaked me out the first few times it happened in my FJC, learned to adjust my stopping style pretty quick.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

My T4R has a towel soul patch. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup:

I might be able to contribute to this thread very soon.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

BltByKrmn said:


> The bump really freaked me out the first few times it happened in my FJC, learned to adjust my stopping style pretty quick.


Fixed it today, not exactly a hard fix but I don't know WTF toyota was thinking when they took out the zerk fitting from the slip yoke :banghead: Had to drop the rear half of the shaft, grease the **** out of the yoke, then reinstall. Total cost was the cost of a new clamp for the slip yoke boot. The joint was nearly bone dry, it looks like toyota tried to put some kind of non stick coating on it to make it "sealed" but that doesn't work long-term.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

my newly purchased, lifted, debadged/cleaned up, and scs f5'd 2006 v8 4runner :thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ Looks great. Whats it lifted with?


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks dude. I don't know exact details, unfortunately. It came with Bilstein 5100s up front, and Icon Vehicle Dynamics rear shocks. I don't know what springs are on it. I just added a Daystar 1" spacer up front, to level it with the rear. I'm planning on doing a full Icon stage 2/3 setup when I get back from a deployment that I leave for in a month.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

This thing is minty AF and hes been on craigslist in chicago for a while. The guy has even been lowering the price for a couple weeks. If he had it listed in Colorado it would have sold for $5000. Someone needs to snatch it, wish I could.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5713667122.html


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Unless the 5100s are on the highest setting and isn't enough for you, it should be 2.5" over stock in theory. 

There's a lot of good stuff available for this gen 4Runner nowadays. Some of the FJ stuff will crossover, too. 


#CamBrady2017


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Brake Weight said:


> Unless the 5100s are on the highest setting and isn't enough for you, it should be 2.5" over stock in theory.
> 
> There's a lot of good stuff available for this gen 4Runner nowadays. Some of the FJ stuff will crossover, too.
> 
> ...


Where I was at with this was basically just wanting to level the front with where the rear is at, as I picked it up. The shocks that are on the truck have seen some miles, like...a lot of miles. It seemed pointless to take them off the truck and pull the springs and tophats off, just to adjust an old ass set of 5100s. The labor involved with that just didn't make sense, compared to the simple spacer.

I am absolutely doing a whole new suspension set up when I get home next July, so for the next month, it made a lot more sense to throw the daystars in there. It came on 275/65/18s and wasn't rubbing, so I knew I'd be okay on 275/70/17s, especially if I added the 1".

This is how it sits on pavement.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotcha. Looks good. 

My wife has a gx470 I'm trying to convince her needs about 2.5" and some 32/1150 metric equivalents. 


#CamBrady2017


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Brake Weight said:


> Gotcha. Looks good.
> 
> My wife has a gx470 I'm trying to convince her needs about 2.5" and some 32/1150 metric equivalents.


Haha thanks bro. Well, if you know anyone around, I've got my 18" limited wheels with 275/65 Michelin LTX AT2s and four 1.25 spidertrax spacers for sale, cheap as hell.

#ShamelessPlug


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Atl-Atl said:


> This thing is minty AF and hes been on craigslist in chicago for a while. The guy has even been lowering the price for a couple weeks. If he had it listed in Colorado it would have sold for $5000. Someone needs to snatch it, wish I could.
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/5713667122.html


The want is strong.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

KC Jazz said:


> Haha thanks bro. Well, if you know anyone around, I've got my 18" limited wheels with 275/65 Michelin LTX AT2s and four 1.25 spidertrax spacers for sale, cheap as hell.
> 
> #ShamelessPlug


What do you want for the spacers, don't need them but I'm curious about what it would look like on the 80.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

they actually got purchased today - sorry dude!


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

My rig


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Some pics from yesterday on one of the outer beaches.

(yes I know the camera on the HTC One M8 sucks balls)


















Finally ordered the paint for the front bumper, but still waiting on the shop to spray it.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I hated the new Tacoma body style since they came out. But I'll have to admit, there are some nicely done new gens running around my county lately. I've nearly changed my mind on them. I'd give a nut up for a brand new diesel burning 4 door Hilux though. 


#CamBrady2017


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Did some camping over Labor Day weekend


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

I found this CPO'd 2014 SR5 4Runner at a local dealership. I was wondering what you guys thought about the price. The dealership is asking $27,990. The mileage is advertised at 55,126. 

Actual truck:


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Heffernan said:


> I found this CPO'd 2014 SR5 4Runner at a local dealership. I was wondering what you guys thought about the price. The dealership is asking $27,990. The mileage is advertised at 55,126.


At that price I'd buy a new one for a few thousand more.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

BltByKrmn said:


> At that price I'd buy a new one for a few thousand more.


+1, I have literally no idea how people justify saving $5k for 50k+ miles, it's not that much more just for the satisfaction of determining your own service history and upkeep...and getting to drive it off the lot. same thing w/ tacomas.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

KC Jazz said:


> +1, I have literally no idea how people justify saving $5k for 50k+ miles, it's not that much more just for the satisfaction of determining your own service history and upkeep...and getting to drive it off the lot. same thing w/ tacomas.


That was my thought as well. Toyota 4x4 are always crazy expensive, new or used. :banghead:


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

KC Jazz said:


> +1, I have literally no idea how people justify saving $5k for 50k+ miles, it's not that much more just for the satisfaction of determining your own service history and upkeep...and getting to drive it off the lot. same thing w/ tacomas.


Which ends up being 15 or 20 bucks more a month


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

50k miles is barely broken in.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Brake Weight said:


> 50k miles is barely broken in.


your point?

i bought a brand new 2015 tacoma that i sold 9 months later and with 17k miles on, at a $2k loss.._trading it in_ to a VW dealer.

this last august I bought a 2006 4runner with 153k, and now DD it......my opinion on buying a barely used t4r or tacoma doesn't change, it's stupid. doesn't matter how many 10-20 year old toyotas are running around.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

KC Jazz said:


> your point?
> 
> i bought a brand new 2015 tacoma that i sold 9 months later and with 17k miles on, at a $2k loss.._trading it in_ to a VW dealer.
> 
> this last august I bought a 2006 4runner with 153k, and now DD it......my opinion on buying a barely used t4r or tacoma doesn't change, it's stupid. doesn't matter how many 10-20 year old toyotas are running around.


None really. Old Japan made Toyotas to newer US made Toyotas. Apples to oranges really. Just thought it made some funny pics. 

My opinion on used vehicles is nearly your polar opposite. I would likely never buy another new vehicle. Especially a Toyota. I've got four used vehicles currently in my stable. Each bought a few years old and almost $10k off sticker price each. All had the maintenance books filled out completely from the dealer including the Tacoma. 

'99 Tacoma in '02 for $14k
'04 VW GLI in '06 for $17k
'06 GX470 in '08 for $25k
'13 Yukon XL in '14 for $30k

The Jetta had the highest miles with nearly 20k and the previous owner was a SeaBee from out of state and it was extremely well taken care of. The rest were under 10k miles. 


You'd have to buy the Tacoma in my estate sale after I'm dead.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

2016 TRD Sport 6 speed manuel


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

woah, didn't know Toyota made a manual Tacoma in the USA. That's awesome.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

LandKruiser said:


> That's awesome if they were able to permanently register it here. That's like winning the lottery! :thumbup:


 The mention it's the 'farm' truck, which if registered as agriculture use, they could get it registered. There are mining companies in the USA and Canada with 70 series LC's. I don't know what Slee Offroad did with that one, but they typically come with the V8 Turbo Diesel, not the 4.7 V8 like my 4Runner and many Tundra's and 100 series LC's here in the USA.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Just make it DOT legal. Emissions, safety, and tempered glass everywhere are the biggest things.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Hydrokool said:


> woah, didn't know Toyota made a manual Tacoma in the USA. That's awesome.


Thats surprising, I thought it was common knowledge that the Taco has always been available with a manual in the US. Although the tacos manual is notoriously a bad transmission so you might not see as many.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Atl-Atl said:


> Thats surprising, I thought it was common knowledge that the Taco has always been available with a manual in the US. Although the tacos manual is notoriously a bad transmission so you might not see as many.


It is a truck transmission. My dad's 6MT F250 had a considerably worse transmission as far as feel and throw than his 6MT Tacoma, but that was expected because it was a 3/4 ton truck built for truck purposes first rather than being a lifestyle truck. Now, the 2nd gen tacomas do have a higher than normal throw out bearing failure rate. Supposedly feel and durability have been improved for the 3rd gen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Not sure what you guys are talking about USA made, he wrote Manuel. Sounds Mexican to me.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Quentin said:


> It is a truck transmission.


Yep. That's the main issue I had with mine. It's noisy, vibration-y, with really short gearing. It's like driving a big rig, which was cool for a while, but ultimately not what I wanted in a vehicle I drove everyday. The clutch also bugged my knee since I couldn't adjust the seat very well. If I got another tacoma, it'd be an automatic. 

The first gear is super super short though, and in 4-lo, all you had to do was let off the clutch and it would walk up anything.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Hydrokool said:


> woah, didn't know Toyota made a manual Tacoma in the USA. That's awesome.


it is cool, but not available in ecery trim. I don't think you can get Sr5 with manual or Off Road with Access Cab. It took almost 2 weeks to find manual they had to get one all the way from upstate NY :shrug:



Atl-Atl said:


> Thats surprising, I thought it was common knowledge that the Taco has always been available with a manual in the US. Although the tacos manual is notoriously a bad transmission so you might not see as many.


Coming from Civic Si which I had for only 2 years :laugh: The transmission in Tacoma is not that bad to be honest. It shifts very smoothly.

I think he is on this forum. He seemed to like manual transmision in Tacoma










gainman said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about USA made, he wrote Manuel. Sounds Mexican to me.


You must be new here


----------



## huvGTI (Jul 22, 2004)

*3rd Gen 4runner*

Recently got a low mile 3rd Gen and gave it a mild lift + wheel's and tires. Here's a pic:


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

huvGTI said:


> Recently got a low mile 3rd Gen and gave it a mild lift + wheel's and tires. Here's a pic:


Nice! I love a clean 3rd gen


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

huvGTI said:


> Recently got a low mile 3rd Gen and gave it a mild lift + wheel's and tires. Here's a pic:


Looks great. What kind of lift did you get?


----------



## huvGTI (Jul 22, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Looks great. What kind of lift did you get?


Thanks,
It's just OME 880/906's and Bilstein 5100's. Really rides well though and it doesn't mess up the geometry too much while allowing full travel with 265/75's.

I"m really liking it.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Love me some 2nd and 3rd gen 4runners. Looks good and you cant go can't hardly go wrong with OME springs.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

huvGTI said:


> Recently got a low mile 3rd Gen and gave it a mild lift + wheel's and tires. Here's a pic:


 God do I miss my '02 4Runner. I had the 3" OME lift as well. Really wish I never sold it.


----------



## huvGTI (Jul 22, 2004)

Heffernan said:


> God do I miss my '02 4Runner. I had the 3" OME lift as well. Really wish I never sold it.


I'm really enjoying it! I wanted to get rid of my car payment and just get something reliable for cash. Turns out it's fun to drive and easy to work on, utilitarian as well.

This one is a 2000 4x4, no locker, and was a 1 owner truck, has 122K and all the service was done at the local dealership. Even had the timing belt replaced. 

I've been doing little stuff bringing it up to speed. They maintained it but they were horrible about keeping the interior clean and general car care. 

Recently I've replaced the radiator, lower ball joints, various bushings, drivers seat cushion. Getting ready to do plugs/wires and fuel filter. That and a little rust proofing and we should be good to go for a few years, I'm hoping.

I think these are tremendous deals right now if you can get a lower mileage one. I don't know how else you could spend $4K - $6K and have something that should last 5 - 7 years with basic maintenance. 

Better pic:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

I love the wheels :thumbup: What tires?

I have an itch to get back into either another Toyota or Jeep 4x4 but being car-payment free with my Outback is really keeping me from pulling the trigger on anything at the moment. I'm actually thinking about buying/installing a 2" lift on it with some AT tires to help calm that itch :laugh:


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Heffernan said:


> What tires?


Those are Goodyear Duratracs


----------



## GTiTOM (May 11, 2000)

Totally agree on the 3rd gens and the value. If you can find one without frame rot, these things are good for 300,000 easily. I've put on 20,000 miles in a year and I"m pretty sure I could sell it for more than I bought it for. Not many cars out there can say that.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)




----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Putting in some work


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

gainman said:


> Putting in some work


I anxiously look forward to the day I can actually wheel my truck. Soon!


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

yeayeayea said:


> I anxiously look forward to the day I can actually wheel my truck. Soon!


What's holding you back? Tacoma's are fairly capable right out of the box


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> What's holding you back? Tacoma's are fairly capable right out of the box


Truth. And by fairly capable, he means extremely capable.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> What's holding you back? Tacoma's are fairly capable right out of the box


You should read his build thread.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

mrothwell said:


> You should read his build thread.


Yep, that makes sense now


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> Yep, that makes sense now


Hah. The back half of it is laying in my driveway. The front half is money though!


----------



## Mikepea (Jan 20, 2013)

Hydrokool said:


> The mention it's the 'farm' truck, which if registered as agriculture use, they could get it registered. There are mining companies in the USA and Canada with 70 series LC's. I don't know what Slee Offroad did with that one, but they typically come with the V8 Turbo Diesel, not the 4.7 V8 like my 4Runner and many Tundra's and 100 series LC's here in the USA.


It's my understanding that the vehicle is built on an 80-series Land Cruiser frame, which is how it's registered. They "simply" put the 70-series body on an 80-series chassis.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

mrothwell said:


> You should read his build thread.


Heheh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is interesting. I would love to have a new 70 series but with a base price of $65k (assuming this all works out) I will just keep wanting and not having. :laugh:

Company link
http://l79-america.com/#home

GoFundMe page
https://www.gofundme.com/toyota-landcruiser-l79-america


----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is interesting. I would love to have a new 70 series but with a base price of $65k (assuming this all works out) I will just keep wanting and not having. :laugh:
> 
> Company link
> http://l79-america.com/#home
> ...


Wow, 1 whole donor. 

Let's get on this one people, rich people need overly built 4x4 in America!

And this is purely self-interested so I can buy one used in 2-3 years.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Enthusiast said:


> Wow, 1 whole donor.
> 
> Let's get on this one people, rich people need overly built 4x4 in America!
> 
> And this is purely self-interested so I can buy one used in 2-3 years.


I browsed through that quickly and they didn't seem to have any info on how they would make them legal. I'm guessing they need 2 to crash test, but that seems like they should have been able to get one when they were verifying the emissions. It seems very shady. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

There are a couple of companies in Venezuela that will move 3rd World TLCs to the states for a small fee. Any major port will do. 



But I can't remember their names anymore....


----------



## GTiTOM (May 11, 2000)

Was in Hawaii recently and saw this guy in Kailua on Oahu. I believe it's an 88 or 89 HJ61. Anyone know for sure? Had never seen one before with that roof!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Look at this tasty morsel...

http://www.themotorhood.com/themoto...ugh-a-raised-and-boosted-v8-hilux-to-remember


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## All-day-long (Jan 11, 2017)

Sporin said:


> Look at this tasty morsel...
> 
> http://www.themotorhood.com/themoto...ugh-a-raised-and-boosted-v8-hilux-to-remember


Now that is one heck of a monster build! Look how detailed and clean it is.


----------



## rontyy5y6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Here is my one: 2005 Ford F-150 XLT SuperCab 4WD


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Sporin said:


> Look at this tasty morsel...


Oof. I'm so conflicted here. 

Likes:
-Factory 4 link
-1UZ swap
-Recaros

Dislikes:
-leaf spring SFA?
-Giant turbo?
-Silly bro lift?

Not saying it isn't good work, but it needs an identity.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

mrothwell said:


> Oof. I'm so conflicted here.
> 
> Likes:
> -Factory 4 link
> ...


What is a bro lift? It doesn't look overly lifted at all. 
Am I missing something or is he still running a k26 that's listed in the article?
The leaf spring front is what came on Toyota 4x4 trucks up through 1985.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

yeayeayea said:


> What is a bro lift? It doesn't look overly lifted at all. \


I meant body lift. You can see a bunch of frame under there.


----------



## All-day-long (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey guys, just wondering... Whats your opinion about fuel air separation system such as Fass Fuel? Does these devices really work and worth an investment?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

mrothwell said:


> I meant body lift. You can see a bunch of frame under there.


From what I understand a body lift makes the 1uzfe swap fit a lot easier.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

All-day-long said:


> Hey guys, just wondering... Whats your opinion about fuel air separation system such as Fass Fuel? Does these devices really work and worth an investment?


Seems like a glorified fuel filter. Plus there aren't any diesel Toyota's in the states so you'll have better luck asking on a Cummins forum or something similar.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

yeayeayea said:


> From what I understand a body lift makes the 1uzfe swap fit a lot easier.


Meh, the "why" isn't important. I have a feeling that truck would be a handful to drive, and in a bad way.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Picked up another one (still have the pickup project)

02 sequoia limited 4wd. I could probably fit 33's on it ... :biggrin:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

yeayeayea said:


> Picked up another one (still have the pickup project)
> 
> 02 sequoia limited 4wd. I could probably fit 33's on it ... :biggrin:


Yes. I always wanted one of these older ones. We had a 2wd '04 model once upon a time. 

Over on ih8mud there used to be a guy that had a Sequoia with a SAS up front.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-toyota-4x4-pickup/
*No Reserve: 1981 Toyota SR5 4×4 Pickup*


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Beautiful. A buddy in high school had the exact same one but on some 33s.


----------



## All-day-long (Jan 11, 2017)

yeayeayea said:


> Seems like a glorified fuel filter. Plus there aren't any diesel Toyota's in the states so you'll have better luck asking on a Cummins forum or something similar.


Well actually you have a good point.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

Former Nascar driver Carl Edwards setting a 230mph record run


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

gonzo08452 said:


> Former Nascar driver Carl Edwards setting a 230mph record run


6000lb missile at 230mph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huvGTI (Jul 22, 2004)

Recently had to 'make' my own parking space and took a pic.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

I did something similar in my Tacoma a couple winters ago. I felt like a badass when I was doing it, until someone at work called me out..."hey Rothwell, is that all the wheelin that trucks ever had?" 

I felt sheepish after that, because it was true.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:laugh:....


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Popped up in my Facebook feed, no affiliation...

https://portland.craigslist.org/grg/cto/6145962524.html


> *(Beautiful) 1984 Toyota 4x4 Extra/Cab (Rare 22RE) 84,350 Miles (WOW) - $13500 (Seattle) *


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

huvGTI said:


> Recently had to 'make' my own parking space and took a pic.


S'cute


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I joined the SUV movement last night. I installed Bilstein 5100s in the front and swapped out the rear airbags and used a Southern Style Offroad conversion perch with OME 895E rear springs. I used the Tacoma Bilstein 5125 shocks instead because they are longer and have nearly the same compressed length as the shocks called for. Ended up with a 2.5" front lift and the same as the high setting on the airbags. It sits 22" fender to wheel hub in the front and 23.5" in the back. So it's got a little rake but the rear springs should settle some more, especially with the weight of a full size rotatable spare. 

275/70-17 BFG AT K02 on the stock wheels. I used a 1/4" plate spacer to clear the upper control and have a set of 1.25" SpiderTrax to install today. (Thanks next day Amazon) This should put the budge of the sidewall ever so slightly poking but the tread and wheel will be tucked. Gnome saying?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Squared away.


















Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Looking good!


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

4th of July trip


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Leased a new Tacoma to replace my old 4Runner. Pretty insane deals on them right now...

17x8.5 SCS F5 w/ 275/70/17 KO2s
1" Toytec spacer up front
All-Pro bed bars for the RTT and Yakima bike trays


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

looks good. You plan on keeping it after the lease is up?


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> looks good. You plan on keeping it after the lease is up?


Thanks, and nope. I will likely turn in the truck very early due to a frequent cycle of deployments. It's a good truck, but I don't think I could live with the 3.5l for years on end.

Finally debadged and gave it a much needed wash yesterday.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Pick it up tomorrow!

*Pics:*














































Time to climb some hills!:wave:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Saw this today with a locally famous Range Rover.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-toyota-4x4-pickup/
*No Reserve: 1992 Toyota 4×4 Pickup 5-Speed*


> BaT Essentials
> 
> Lot #5959
> Location: Portage, Michigan 49024
> ...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Can't believe he's selling this! Owned and built by an old friend and Toyota Club member. Incredible, you couldn't replicate this truck for that asking price.

https://nh.craigslist.org/cto/6305216467.html


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Good god. That is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

cseaman said:


> Thanks, and nope. I will likely turn in the truck very early due to a frequent cycle of deployments. It's a good truck, but I don't think I could live with the 3.5l for years on end.


What don't you like about the 3.5L? 

I ask because I'm currently looking at a Tacoma to replace my aging Outback.


----------



## Overland1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sporin said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-toyota-4x4-pickup/
> *No Reserve: 1992 Toyota 4×4 Pickup 5-Speed*


Do want.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Heffernan said:


> What don't you like about the 3.5L?
> 
> I ask because I'm currently looking at a Tacoma to replace my aging Outback.


I also have 3rd gen Tacoma with 6 speed manual. IMO the 3.5 liter engine is under powered in this truck. Gotta keep the rpms above 2500, anything below and this truck feels gutless. Lots of rattles.. dashboard on passenger side makes all sorts of noises when driving on uneven pavement. Driver side window rolls down on it's own sometimes 1" or so. Gas mileage isn't that great either 21 mpg on the highway 16 in the city. Really regret selling my 9th Gen Civic Si


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

All my pics from the Yankee Toys Fall Gathering. https://imgur.com/gallery/oJsl4


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

FJ60 mated to an FZJ80 chassis.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

Lets see more toyotas! Heres one from summer.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

My 4th Toyota truck.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

I need some recommendations for new tires. The PO put Nitto Crossteks on about a year prior to selling to me, so they have about 48,000 miles on them now. They have been very good - quiet, stable, decent in wet and dry, but they are no longer made. Looking for a mostly street-oriented tire as I rarely take my 4Runner on anything that would justify all-terrain rubber.

Thinking about the Cooper SRX, General Grabber HT60, Bridgestone Dueler HT804, Yokohama Geolandar H/T G056, and the Firestone Destination LE2. Anyone have opinions on any of these?

I would be open to an all-terrain tire that leaned more towards on-pavement performance, if there is such a thing.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

BrianC said:


> I need some recommendations for new tires. The PO put Nitto Crossteks on about a year prior to selling to me, so they have about 48,000 miles on them now. They have been very good - quiet, stable, decent in wet and dry, but they are no longer made. Looking for a mostly street-oriented tire as I rarely take my 4Runner on anything that would justify all-terrain rubber.
> 
> Thinking about the Cooper SRX, General Grabber HT60, Bridgestone Dueler HT804, Yokohama Geolandar H/T G056, and the Firestone Destination LE2. Anyone have opinions on any of these?
> 
> I would be open to an all-terrain tire that leaned more towards on-pavement performance, if there is such a thing.


No first hand experience for me with any of the tires mentioned but I have always heard really good things about the Duelers


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

BltByKrmn said:


> My 4th Toyota truck.


Specs? OME lift?

It looks great, any more pictures?


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Heffernan said:


> Specs? OME lift?
> 
> It looks great, any more pictures?


Thanks! 

2005 GX470 
3" Toytec Bilstein kit with front coilovers, rear Metaltech spring conversion and dif drop
5th gen 4Runner SR5 wheels powder coated metallic anthracite 
Goodyear Duratrac 285/70/17 

Had to trim the inside of the front mud flaps but no rubbing otherwise.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

BltByKrmn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 2005 GX470
> 3" Toytec Bilstein kit with front coilovers, rear Metaltech spring conversion and dif drop
> ...


Very nice. You don't see many lifted GXs around. :beer:


----------



## Tommy Ohh (Oct 31, 2005)

Picked up a new to me 2006 bone stock 4Runner sport and started the process .... 

3" SkyJacker Kit 
BFG 275/75/17 Ko2 










*Now to all the Yota Yoda's out there .. what does one do for a snorkel for a 4th gen 4Runner ?*


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I not 100%, but I think the 2nd gen Tacos are closely matched fitment wise.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Epic 70-Series Build thread

http://forum.expeditionportal.com/threads/152013-BJ74-TD-Build-Thread-Stoffregen-Motorsports

:thumbup:

http://www.fourwheeler.com/features/1611-1987-bj74-land-cruiser-built-to-be-even-more-unique/

*1987 BJ74 Land Cruiser Built to be Even More Unique*


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

holy **** :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

One of our recent acquisitions. The color makes me feel all funny in the pants. 










https://hymanltd.com/vehicles/6037-1979-toyota-fj-40/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

geofftii2002 said:


> One of our recent acquisitions. The color makes me feel all funny in the pants.
> 
> {baby poo fj40}
> 
> https://hymanltd.com/vehicles/6037-1979-toyota-fj-40/


Love it. FJ40 restos are drool worthy, that's more than I paid for my house though so.... :laugh:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> One of our recent acquisitions. The color makes me feel all funny in the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d give a nut away for s mint one.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sah-weet baby jesus... 

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/d/1993-toyota-land-cruiser-mint/6525831183.html


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)




----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Coupla days ago saw a TLC 70 series on the road, diesel, MT, lifted, etc. She was beautiful!


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

New to me LX470


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Love me some TLC.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Triple G said:


> New to me LX470


Very nice


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

Took the 4R on its first proper road trip last week, including a couple nights in Joshua Tree NP. Definitely want to head back that way and explore the BLM land around the park as well as Anza Borrego SP. 

https://flic.kr/p/23j3qbd by Peter


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Just made a long road trip in the GX470 Tues-Thurs. Ended up making 1721 miles in. 2.5 days from MS to WTX and back. Averaged 14.9mpg on 275/70-17 BFG AT with a 2.5” lift. Not too bad. But it sucks with all the crosswinds blowing north that were feeding this cold front sweeping across the country. Unless that’s normal out there.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Does my van count as a truck? :laugh:


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish those weren't unibody. They are super cool

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Time for a new frame for me


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> Time for a new frame for me


Oof. The frame warranty was only 10 years though, right?


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

mrothwell said:


> Oof. The frame warranty was only 10 years though, right?


So the way I read it was either 12 years from first use or 1 year from the final decision on the lawsuit which sounds like it would have been end of May. I was just getting an oil change and they did the inspection. I was shocked it failed since the truck has been in az and Colorado it’s entire life. I think this part of the frame traps water and it just sits there rotting away


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

What year is the truck? I believe to get it covered it needs to have been inspected in the past and coated otherwise you're sol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

gainman said:


> What year is the truck? I believe to get it covered it needs to have been inspected in the past and coated otherwise you're sol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It’s a 2006. Nope this was the first inspection and they said they’re replacing it. They actually wanted me to leave it but understood I needed to get my ARB bumper taken off and my sliders cut off. 
It could be that the rules were different when the recall was specific to rust belt states, but from what I know there are no other stipulations other than what I mentioned above


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> It’s a 2006. Nope this was the first inspection and they said they’re replacing it. They actually wanted me to leave it but understood I needed to get my ARB bumper taken off and my sliders cut off.
> It could be that the rules were different when the recall was specific to rust belt states, but from what I know there are no other stipulations other than what I mentioned above


My post was for 1st gen. 2nd gen is different, obviously you're good

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

gainman said:


> My post was for 1st gen. 2nd gen is different, obviously you're good
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Oh I gotcha... scared me a little bit lol


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> Oh I gotcha... scared me a little bit lol


If dealership told you your covered, doesn't matter what anyone here says. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

I finally put some photos somewhere other than photobucket so I thought I'd share a few. 

I bought the LC almost 4 years ago when our third child was born thinking it would be a reliable vehicle to haul the kids around in, but didn't expect to get overly enthusiastic about it. Hands down, I've become more attached to this thing than any other vehicle I've owned. It's an '06 with almost no options (no AHC, 2nd row DVD or wood trim) and, outside of a mild lift, 33s, and removed running boards, it's stock. 

How it sits today










A few from a trip out west last summer with my two older kids

Taylor Canyon Co









With a few other 100s approaching the steps on Black Bear pass, Telluride in the distance









Somewhere east of Grand Junction Co


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

aging_fleet said:


> I finally put some photos somewhere other than photobucket so I thought I'd share a few.
> 
> I bought the LC almost 4 years ago when our third child was born thinking it would be a reliable vehicle to haul the kids around in, but didn't expect to get overly enthusiastic about it. Hands down, I've become more attached to this thing than any other vehicle I've owned. It's an '06 with almost no options (no AHC, 2nd row DVD or wood trim) and, outside of a mild lift, 33s, and removed running boards, it's stock.
> 
> How it sits today


Beautiful! If I were to jump back in an SUV it would definitely be one of these


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ we had an 80 series TLC for a few years and loved the crap outta that thing. Thing went everywhere, anytime, and comfy as heck. That damn head gasket though...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Picked this up a few weeks ago. 

It's currently getting adjustable Bilstein's up front and 5100's in the rear, and then some new springs. 

1999 T4R Limited

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Picked this up a few weeks ago.
> 
> It's currently getting adjustable Bilstein's up front and 5100's in the rear, and then some new springs.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, I love that body. I had a buddy with one that had a 5 speed and locking g hubs. Wide 32s and it’s go almost anywhere. 


Here’s my old clunker.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> Beautiful! If I were to jump back in an SUV it would definitely be one of these


Thanks :beer:



flygliii said:


> ^ we had an 80 series TLC for a few years and loved the crap outta that thing. Thing went everywhere, anytime, and comfy as heck. That damn head gasket though...


Love the idea of having an 80 one day, but not sure I'd want to daily it. 



Cabin Pics said:


> Picked this up a few weeks ago.


I followed your thread on TCL, well bought and it looks like it's cleaning up well.



Brake Weight said:


> Here’s my old clunker.


Nice looking clunker. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Copied from TCL, but whatever.

Got the Bilsteins installed, along with new springs. The front struts are currently configured at the lowest perch. I'm pretty happy with how it looks now. I thought about adjusting the front and making it level, hell I still might. Not really sure yet, I also thought about getting some 1.5" spacers for the rear and bringing the front up a full 2". 

Monday I'm having some BFG KO2 265/75R16's installed and I'm gonna be happy for a little while.

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I’d go a little bigger. 265/75-16 is only a 31.5/1040-16. 

Now that you’ve got the Bilsteins in the rear be careful not to lift too much there so that you top out the shocks with spring.


----------



## Smoltz (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Beauty 80 series!


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Copied from TCL, but whatever.
> 
> Got the Bilsteins installed, along with new springs. The front struts are currently configured at the lowest perch. I'm pretty happy with how it looks now. I thought about adjusting the front and making it level, hell I still might. Not really sure yet, I also thought about getting some 1.5" spacers for the rear and bringing the front up a full 2".
> 
> Monday I'm having some BFG KO2 265/75R16's installed and I'm gonna be happy for a little while.


Even though you differentiate it in a previous post, didn't you get 5100s front and back? And did you keep stock springs? I paired 5100s with OME 880/906 coils. I also added 10mm trim packers to the rear. This gives me a little forward rake unloaded, but it evens out nicely when packed up for camping/roadtrips.

I also went with 265/75r16s and am happy with the size.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ptem said:


> Even though you differentiate it in a previous post, didn't you get 5100s front and back? And did you keep stock springs? I paired 5100s with OME 880/906 coils. I also added 10mm trim packers to the rear. This gives me a little forward rake unloaded, but it evens out nicely when packed up for camping/roadtrips.
> 
> I also went with 265/75r16s and am happy with the size.


I got new springs as well. Moog 81090 up front and Moog 81041 for the rear.


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

Exploring around Squamish





Good at hauling bikes too


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

Triple G said:


> Exploring around Squamish


LX looks great, really like how they look without the roof rack and rear wing.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

I also enjoy exploring around Squamish. So many forest roads to start driving down and find awesome camp spots! Nice LX Triple G!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ that is a beautiful area. Coming from the States (CA), it's amazing to me that so close to Vancouver and it's millions of people you can have such pristine huge areas of nature. Sure, we have our Sierras, etc., but just a few miles in most directions and you've got development. Enjoy it!


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

Yeah it is really great having it so close. Definitely getting busy up that way since the weather has gotten better though. I did a loop around the Sierras a few months ago, and it was an amazing time. Lots of spots to go wheeling and camping. I will be going back there for sure! Northern Cali and Oregon just had so much natural beauty, was alot colder than I thought it was going to be however


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I need to visit the mountains.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Gonna be selling my baby soon. Gonna move into a 4runner


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

gainman said:


> Gonna be selling my baby soon. Gonna move into a 4runner


Was the blower a worthwhile upgrade?


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> Was the blower a worthwhile upgrade?


No not at all. 

Although worth is subjective, the only people that say yes are the ones who do it for cool points. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

gainman said:


> No not at all.
> 
> Although worth is subjective, the only people that say yes are the ones who do it for cool points.
> 
> ...


From what I've read the gains aren't huge, and if you're going to be putting larger tires on it anyways then it seems like a wash. 

With 4x4 rigs I've just come to acknowledge that I'm not buying them for speed, I'm buying them for ability. If they're slow I'm fine with it.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> From what I've read the gains aren't huge, and if you're going to be putting larger tires on it anyways then it seems like a wash.
> 
> With 4x4 rigs I've just come to acknowledge that I'm not buying them for speed, I'm buying them for ability. If they're slow I'm fine with it.


It's good if you need it to tow and buy it used with it already installed like I did so you are not paying for the blower. But what you said is correct.

On top of that you are getting 10-12 miles to the gallon, and forced to refill with premium.

And when you are taking trips around the country deep onto Offroad trails like I do, the small rinky dink towns don't always have premium at their gas stations

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Vankid, yes, it gets cold up there! Not as cold or for as long a period as further north, but still. Eastern Sierra has some great trails.

I haven't been in your neck of the woods in almost 30 years. Way more developed now after eyeballing on Google maps. Vancouver has gobbled up a buncha formerly little towns/cities. Will be up there for a few days in July on a road trip. Am hoping to explore outside the city for a day. No official off-road vehicle/truck, but our TDI is fine for better dirt roads. I would gladly accept recommendations on things to see and do outside the city.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

If you swap injectors and fuel pressure on the supercharger then you can net slightly better gains and efficiency. If you delve deep enough into the internet you’ll find a simple bolt on pulleys that will give more boost. But personally I think a turbo would be the best route to a boosted Tacoma. Exhaust manifold and some additional plumbing as well as an intercooler and you’re way ahead on the numbers. Set up for higher boost and leads to lower bottom end numbers which wouldn’t be an issue in mud but lacking on the rocks. Towing it would be a wash though. It all boils down to personal preference. 

Loving the pics of remote locale.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Brake Weight said:


> If you swap injectors and fuel pressure on the supercharger then you can net slightly better gains and efficiency. If you delve deep enough into the internet you’ll find a simple bolt on pulleys that will give more boost. But personally I think a turbo would be the best route to a boosted Tacoma. Exhaust manifold and some additional plumbing as well as an intercooler and you’re way ahead on the numbers. Set up for higher boost and leads to lower bottom end numbers which wouldn’t be an issue in mud but lacking on the rocks. Towing it would be a wash though. It all boils down to personal preference.
> 
> Loving the pics of remote locale.


Yeah I put on the smaller pulley and it is more powerful, but still not worth it. It's beyond the bland power gains. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

gainman said:


> Yeah I put on the smaller pulley and it is more powerful, but still not worth it. It's beyond the bland power gains.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I almost boosted my 2.7l direct from the South Africa manufacture. But the end numbers were on par with the v6. A v6 swap was cheaper. At that I may as well go with a small block Chevy. I’m still on the 2.7l for the last 12 years and am about to consider calling in a favor to an old acquaintance for a complete small block swap with SAS from a 1/2 ton. Almost. Funds are lacking at the moment.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Brake Weight said:


> I almost boosted my 2.7l direct from the South Africa manufacture. But the end numbers were on par with the v6. A v6 swap was cheaper. At that I may as well go with a small block Chevy. I’m still on the 2.7l for the last 12 years and am about to consider calling in a favor to an old acquaintance for a complete small block swap with SAS from a 1/2 ton. Almost. Funds are lacking at the moment.


I'm selling my truck to get into a 4th gen 4runner. It's gonna get an FJ cruiser manual trans, manual transfer case, and a sas

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

gainman said:


> I'm selling my truck to get into a 4th gen 4runner. It's gonna get an FJ cruiser manual trans, manual transfer case, and a sas
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I’ve got a GX470, too. It’s stick aside from a 2” lift and tires. There’s a sweet Sequoia over at IH8MUD with a SAS. I can’t remember when the last time it was posted but a Sequoia is a viable option as well.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Brake Weight said:


> I’ve got a GX470, too. It’s stick aside from a 2” lift and tires. There’s a sweet Sequoia over at IH8MUD with a SAS. I can’t remember when the last time it was posted but a Sequoia is a viable option as well.


Lc80 platform? I used to own one. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

gainman said:


> Lc80 platform? I used to own one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Not quite sure.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Brake Weight said:


> Not quite sure.


I looked it up it's the lc100 platform. The gx450 is lc80.

So your truck has manual trans? I thought everything after 2000 was auto only

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

gainman said:


> I looked it up it's the lc100 platform. The gx450 is lc80.
> 
> So your truck has manual trans? I thought everything after 2000 was auto only
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The GX470 is a 120 platform.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh snap

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

gainman said:


> Oh snap
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Most recent pic from extreme W.TX.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

WOW!  Basically a brand new, stock, FJ-62. For the amount of money that cost, I can't believe the owner didn't want more power and restomod type upgrades.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

gainman said:


> I'm selling my truck to get into a 4th gen 4runner. It's gonna get an FJ cruiser manual trans, manual transfer case, and a sas
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Are you saying that an FJ manual trans will bolt up to a 2uzfe? Or are we talking a v6 4th gen?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Brake Weight said:


> I’ve got a GX470, too. It’s stick aside from a 2” lift and tires. There’s a sweet Sequoia over at IH8MUD with a SAS. I can’t remember when the last time it was posted but a Sequoia is a viable option as well.


Speaking of sequoias and TRD superchargers, I did some work on mine yesterday. Hit a deer over the winter which broke the ac condenser, ac fan, rad fan, radiator, and one of the ac lines in the front. Finally got around to getting all that put back together, pulled a vacuum on it and recharged the system with freon and oil. These sequoias have an option for rear AC, which mine has, which bumps the system capacity up to between 36-39 ozs of freon. 










Also picked this up this week for a decent price. Plan is to run it with water/meth injection and a smaller pulley, with a set of JBA long tube headers and a custom exhaust. URD is about 10 minutes from my house and they are having a sale on the JBA headers right now, so I might as well  










Still have the pickup. Been tackling some of the bigger house projects like regrading the garage driveway to promote rain water drainage and clearing some land behind the house for the dogs. Ill finish it someday...


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

yeayeayea said:


> Are you saying that an FJ manual trans will bolt up to a 2uzfe? Or are we talking a v6 4th gen?


V6.

Also considering a tdi swap if I can find a runner with a blown motor for cheap 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

gainman said:


> V6.
> 
> Also considering a tdi swap if I can find a runner with a blown motor for cheap
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Where are you located? There was a 4th gen with a blown motor near me recently. I think they were only asking like 1000$.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in southwest florida

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MVZOOM (Sep 29, 2004)

*My old beast*

1999 Toyota Landcruiser Prado 95 series. 296,000km, 3.4L v6 Auto, constant 4WD.










Cheers - Mike


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Beauty! Diesel, I hope?


----------



## MVZOOM (Sep 29, 2004)

flygliii said:


> ^ Beauty! Diesel, I hope?


Hey mate - no, it's the Toyota 3.5 V6 Petrol. In this model I believe the petrol has better power / torque but is a lot more thirsty. It's also a lot more hardy than the diesel - and the maintenance is a lot less onerous. This is most important given the fact that mine is very second hand and I'm not 1000% sure on all history. 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Diesel is very over rated

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Gave mine a much needed bath.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

MVZOOM said:


> Hey mate - no, it's the Toyota 3.5 V6 Petrol. In this model I believe the petrol has better power / torque but is a lot more thirsty. It's also a lot more hardy than the diesel - and the maintenance is a lot less onerous. This is most important given the fact that mine is very second hand and I'm not 1000% sure on all history.
> 
> Cheers - Mike


Hey, fellow Mike,
Gas choice makes sense over diesel given your situation, vehicle history, etc. Chevy and Toyota, at least, are offering diesels in their upcoming midsize pickups here stateside. Makes sense in some applications, obviously not all. Recent fuel price increase, too, poor timing, imo. All y'all's posts make me miss solid front axles. Enjoy!


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

and still waiting (2+ months) for a new frame for my 06 Taco. Now it's "parts hold" I assume that is we haven't made it yet. Happy I'm getting a free replacement frame on what is rapidly coming up on a 13 YO truck.


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

Traded in my Tiguan for a 2018 Toyota 4Runner TRD Off Road premium. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Yantropov said:


> Traded in my Tiguan for a 2018 Toyota 4Runner TRD Off Road premium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's pretty.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Yeah. Nice find!


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Too bad they cost so much and still have 5 speed automatic transmission :thumbdown:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Just got back in my ‘99 Tacoma from a 2200 mile road trip. Excited it made the journey but the BFG KM2s have some hairline cracks around the lugs. They are 7.5 years mounted so they’re likely pushing 8+ years since manufacturer. I’ve got some red lettered Generals en route. Will post up when those get on.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

*Tacoma Frame Replacement*

So I got my 06 110Kmi Taco back from having the frame done as part of the class action. Here is stuff about it.

I kept it clean and in good shape so I only had minor surface rust when 2-3 yrs ago Toyota said "let us undercoat it and we'll extend the frame wtty an extra year (12-13) since they also gave a rental I said sure. I crawled underneath after wards and it looked like they did a nice thorough job on it. 6 months afterwards it started flaking off and what had been surface rust was turning into real rust. I took it back and they said "too bad". I kept bringing it back every so often as it was getting worse. This spring they finally found a hole in the frame bad enough to warrant the frame replacement. I was happy and I know they did try hard to find a hole as it is a paying job for the dealer.

It took about 3-4 months before my frame came in (still was able to use the truck) and it sat for 1-2 weeks before they took it into the bay (rental Corolla) it took about 4 days of work. I did get to see it in process and the tech really impressed me with his skill set at this and care in job (I fix stuff for a living and we could talk well to each other).

New frame, ball joints, LCA's, fuel & brake lines, spare tire lifter, etc. I paid parts for new shocks/struts labor was included. It's amazing how much was done and crawling underneath it looks good. I paid extra to have trans, all diffs, xfer case fluids done since it was in there and they also looked at my AC leak test new dryer assy out of pocket was $1350 but that was all extras (wise ones for me) total time out of service was 2 1/2 weeks.

This will prob be the last truck I own as it is in semi-retirement and I'm 57. For those who have Taco's keep an eye on the frame. You have 12 years to get this done and from what I see/feel this was the worse part of the truck that has been replaced with new. It drives fine so far and there are no rattles. Props to Middletown CT Toyota and esp Tony? who is the frame tech there. He's been doing frame for a long time. He can do a good job and make $ doing it. I did watch him work while we were talking and you could tell he had done enough it really didn't require thinking about how to do it but he did go back and check what he had done.

Corolla = meh. Recommend it to your Mom/Sister but not a car person.

Mud


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Too bad they cost so much and still have 5 speed automatic transmission :thumbdown:


Yet people buy them like crazy.


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

Cabin Pics said:


> Yet people buy them like crazy.


Best vehicle I've ever owner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Yet people buy them like crazy.


I don't think most people who buy them care about the transmission. They want a truck that looks cool in a parking lot and will likely never off road it outside of maybe for a picture on a pile of snow or a dirt road into a campground.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

kenny301 said:


> I don't think most people who buy them care about the transmission. They want a truck that looks cool in a parking lot and will likely never off road it outside of maybe for a picture on a pile of snow or a dirt road into a campground.


This sums it well. 

http://www.brian894x4.com/Hiluxdifferences.html


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

kenny301 said:


> I don't think most people who buy them care about the transmission. They want a truck that looks cool in a parking lot and will likely never off road it outside of maybe for a picture on a pile of snow or a dirt road into a campground.


Right.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep. Shiney mall cruisers.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Strange Mud said:


> It took about 3-4 months before my frame came in (still was able to use the truck) and it sat for 1-2 weeks before they took it into the bay (rental Corolla)


That's crazy that it took that long to get the frame. I was up at Balise Toyota (up in the Springfield, MA area) a couple weeks ago, and they had STACKS of replacement frames in stock behind the building.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Too bad they cost so much and still have 5 speed automatic transmission :thumbdown:


Its a pretty good transmission though. The 6-speed that they put in the Tacos is programmed much more conservatively.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Birds of a feather

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Birds of a feather


I love those 4 spoke wheels on the early 80 series trucks.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

yeayeayea said:


> That and the 4runner still has the 4.0 right? People seemed to prefer that motor to the 3.5 in the tacomas which is a little peakier and has to shift more.


This is correct. After driving a new Tacoma with the 3.5L and six speed manuel I can say I don't care for the motor. It doesn't seem to fit the truck very well, it would almost be better with less HP and more low end torque.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

yeayeayea said:


> That and the 4runner still has the 4.0 right? People seemed to prefer that motor to the 3.5 in the tacomas which is a little peakier and has to shift more.


Neither motor is particularly inspiring to be honest. The 4.0 is torquey but runs out of breath at 3500 rpms (at least in the Tacoma) and the 3.5L does come alive until then. Neither engine likes to rev, and both of them sound awful when you wring them out. The 4.0 in the Tacomas I owned also pinged unless I used premium and got horrific mileage. At least the 3.5 gets mpgs on par with a modern vehicle.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Alright... Gotta question for you Toyota owners:vampire: I'm currently at 40k miles and need new set of tires. Those are the three that are on my mind Nitto Terra Grappler G2, Falken Widepeak and Cooper At3. Which one would you guys pick and why? I need something for highway use, rain and good in snow.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Alright... Gotta question for you Toyota owners:vampire: I'm currently at 40k miles and need new set of tires. Those are the three that are on my mind Nitto Terra Grappler G2, Falken Widepeak and Cooper At3. Which one would you guys pick and why? I need something for highway use, rain and good in snow.


I haven't tested them in the snow yet, but I have the Cooper AT3 on my 4Runner.

I commute 100 miles per day, so my main concern was noise at speed and comfort - With the ability to go offroad occasionally. I was going to go with the BFG T/A KO2 that I've used so many times in the past, but at the price then I found out what the Cooper's were going to cost (nearly 30% less) so it was an easy decision. I paid $700 after taxes for 4 AT3's in 265/75R16 flavor, mounted and balanced.

I've got 10,000 miles on them now and they still look brand new. I've beat on them pretty hard in the woods, have had no issue in mud or sand, rocks, etc. I'd recommend them if you're going to spend any time on the highway. My second choice would have been the BFG's, and once I don't daily drive this anymore I will probably stick those on there. At 30,000 miles a year though I didn't feel like spending the extra dough on a tire I won't really push.

Lots of friends run the AT3's, and I know they've run them in the snow and had no problems. I would just price them out.

I have no experience with the Nitto's or Falkens.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

My new to me runner. This will be turned into an awesome wheeling rig










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

gainman said:


> My new to me runner. This will be turned into an awesome wheeling rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice grab, throw some tires on that thing ASAP.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a set of 35s from my taco in the garage. It needs some mechanical work before that point


Cabin Pics said:


> Nice grab, throw some tires on that thing ASAP.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Cabin Pics said:


> I haven't tested them in the snow yet, but I have the Cooper AT3 on my 4Runner.
> 
> I commute 100 miles per day, so my main concern was noise at speed and comfort - With the ability to go offroad occasionally. I was going to go with the BFG T/A KO2 that I've used so many times in the past, but at the price then I found out what the Cooper's were going to cost (nearly 30% less) so it was an easy decision. I paid $700 after taxes for 4 AT3's in 265/75R16 flavor, mounted and balanced.
> 
> ...


I have found a lot of goof reviews about those Cooper At3 tires online, but then I asked on Tacoma facebook page what they recommend and most people said to get Ko2 tires.:screwy::sly: Time to order those bad boys:vampire:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I have found a lot of goof reviews about those Cooper At3 tires online, but then I asked on Tacoma facebook page what they recommend and most people said to get Ko2 tires.:screwy::sly: Time to order those bad boys:vampire:


My BFGs lasted for ever it seemed. I’ve had both the ko2 in AT and MT as well as the km2 in MT. All died of dry rot before actually wearing down. I got the truck used with 60,000 miles back in 2002. I just put a set of General Grabbers on a few months back but now drive a lot of miles with my new job. 

The Generals are a lot quieter than both BFG AT or MT.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Brake Weight said:


> My BFGs lasted for ever it seemed. I’ve had both the ko2 in AT and MT as well as the km2 in MT. All died of dry rot before actually wearing down. I got the truck used with 60,000 miles back in 2002. I just put a set of General Grabbers on a few months back but now drive a lot of miles with my new job.
> 
> The Generals are a lot quieter than both BFG AT or MT.


I know every vehicle is different, but in my Silverado I had almost zero noise with the ko2's in the 20,000 miles I put on them. And yes, they do last forever, you will be tired of looking at them before they're worn out.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> I know every vehicle is different, but in my Silverado I had almost zero noise with the ko2's in the 20,000 miles I put on them. And yes, they do last forever, you will be tired of looking at them before they're worn out.


Problem is they are garbage Offroad and suck in the rain and snow. They are garbage tires

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

gainman said:


> Problem is they are garbage Offroad and suck in the rain and snow. They are garbage tires
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Well, I mean... If that's how you feel.

I never had an issue in mud/dirt/rain/snow with the ko2. Every review I've ever read has praised the tire, I'd be curious to know why you feel this way.

It's not a mud tire, and it's not trying to compete with a mud tire. For an all-terrain tire it does great at everything it's expected to do.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

It does terrible as an all terrain. Every Offroad community out there trashes it. The only people that like it is people that don't leave the pavement. They call them kbro2 because only bros with pavement queens have them lol


Cabin Pics said:


> Well, I mean... If that's how you feel.
> 
> I never had an issue in mud/dirt/rain/snow with the ko2. Every review I've ever read has praised the tire, I'd be curious to know why you feel this way.
> 
> It's not a mud tire, and it's not trying to compete with a mud tire. For an all-terrain tire it does great at everything it's expected to do.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

gainman said:


> It does terrible as an all terrain. Every Offroad community out there trashes it. The only people that like it is people that don't leave the pavement. They call them kbro2 because only bros with pavement queens have them lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 I’ve got a set of them on my wife’s GX470 and it’s a pavement queen. I think they’re better in the dry stuff offroad and onroad. I haven’t had any issues with hydroplaning though. I’ve even tried to right after they were mounted by running through puddles on the highway.


----------



## gainman (Dec 31, 2010)

The set I had struggled with traction when stopping and starting. It's the hard compound they are made of, which is also why they last so long


Brake Weight said:


> I’ve got a set of them on my wife’s GX470 and it’s a pavement queen. I think they’re better in the dry stuff offroad and onroad. I haven’t had any issues with hydroplaning though. I’ve even tried to right after they were mounted by running through puddles on the highway.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

gainman said:


> The set I had struggled with traction when stopping and starting. It's the hard compound they are made of, which is also why they last so long
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


They’re not made of Va Jay Jay? Mine lasted nearly 10 years of use and kept their shape......


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

gainman said:


> Problem is they are garbage Offroad and suck in the rain and snow. They are garbage tires


Not sure if your experience is with the original KO, but the KO2 was an improvement. I run them on my LC and have been across the country, through the San Juans, rain, snow, etc. and they've treated me well. If I spent more time offroad or in mud, they probably wouldn't be my first choice though.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

06 Taco 4x4 I liked the General Grabber HTS so much that after 50K I got another set. Only bad was a 1-2 mpg drop over the Dunlop? OEM's but huge diff in wet traction. No off roading just driving in CT so we do have real snow


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I ordered those cooper tires from tirerack on Sunday and they were delivered to my house on Wednesday. I paid $540 with shipping included. :thumbup:


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

I bought this incredible truck today. Traded my 2016 GTI in.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Sweet! Year? Specs?


----------



## NJMKIV (Mar 18, 2012)

sciroccoracer said:


> I bought this incredible truck today. Traded my 2016 GTI in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats there are some good lease deals on these now. Did you happen to lease it? Wish I never saw the Cavalry Blue Pro because it is so nice. No deals on those of course. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Yeah I ordered those cooper tires from tirerack on Sunday and they were delivered to my house on Wednesday. I paid $540 with shipping included. :thumbup:


Awesome, enjoy them! 

For my long commute and occasional off-road use they have been perfect. I wouldn’t try to go mud bogging in them, but that’s not what they’re built for. 

I think the KO2 gets a lot a lot of love because it looks great, and says BFG on it. I’ve owned both, done the same wheeling in both, and honestly haven’t noticed a difference in ability.


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

flygliii said:


> ^ Sweet! Year? Specs?


2018 Tacoma TRD off road. I bought it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

sciroccoracer said:


> 2018 Tacoma TRD off road. I bought it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Automagic or manuel?


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

NJMKIV said:


> Congrats there are some good lease deals on these now. Did you happen to lease it? Wish I never saw the Cavalry Blue Pro because it is so nice. No deals on those of course.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Cavalry blue is now available in other trims for 2019. Going to be hard in a few months after the wife’s car is payed off to not jump back into debt for Trd off-road in that color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I love this guy's 200-Series Build: https://www.instagram.com/overlanddad/


----------



## KALEMAN (Mar 6, 2002)

Picked this guy up recently, first truck/suv.

2018 TRD Off Road


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)




----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Sporin said:


> I love this guy's 200-Series Build: https://www.instagram.com/overlanddad/


I really want a 200 series but can't justify dumping our paid off 2014 SR5P that we've owned since new.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

KALEMAN said:


> Picked this guy up recently, first truck/suv.
> 
> 2018 TRD Off Road





VanKid said:


>



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)




----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

^^^👍👍


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Good gawd that thing is sweet!


----------



## Carrozac000 (Mar 26, 2019)

Glad other love Toyota as well as Audi


----------



## MVZOOM (Sep 29, 2004)

New rack on... Very useful.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Picked up another one, up to 3 now. Still have the Pickup.

88, v6, 5MT, 4x4. Was slit into a jersey wall in the rain, front left frame rail is bent a tad. Probably will straighten back out, weld on reinforcement plates, and then likely SAS. 1 Owner (my buddy's family bought it new, it was the first v6 on the east coast.)

I need to pull the plugs and spray the cylinders down with oil, let it sit, and then toss a fresh battery in it and see what happens. It has been parked for the past 11 years so it needs a THOROUGH detailing. Will likely just pull all the seats and the carpet and pressure wash them all.










My own little used car lot. need to thin the herd some.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

blankava said:


> just got this on saturday. new tires should be on tomorrow


Looks great!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I love 1st gen 4Runners, I've had 2 different '85s and I never should have gotten rid of either one.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

West Texas back country roads after a rain.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

My first ever new vehicle purchase! 2019 6 speed manual. Added TE37's, removed the chin spoiler, installed Morimoto XB led headlights and have a TRD pro grill and Tundra pro LED fogs on the way.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Amazing looking truck!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

I love that tan Tacoma! The wheels are an excellent choice. 


So does Lexus get to play, too? I just picked this up a month ago and I'm in full mall-crawler spec. But I love it. It is so comfortable and relaxed, particularly in very un-relaxing St. Louis traffic. 

When it needs tires, I'll go slightly more aggressive... but balanced. I am looking forward to an opportunity to get it on some light trails at some point, maybe just for some camping/photography adventures with Mrs. and Pupper. I don't have have the desire to go full crawler mode with it, only because I drive the sucker every day and the empeegees take a serious hit when you start loading the thing up. It's still my everyday truck. That said, heavy off-road bumpers can come in handy the way some idiots drive around here. 

20191115_134155 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

RVAE34 said:


> My first ever new vehicle purchase! 2019 6 speed manual. Added TE37's, removed the chin spoiler, installed Morimoto XB led headlights and have a TRD pro grill and Tundra pro LED fogs on the way.


I read an article somewhere saying that the 2019s were being BLOWN OUT by Toyota so I sent my local dealer a quote request last week. They came back basically at sticker. Did you get a screaming deal with this being a previous model year?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, I paid well below sticker out the door with taxes. IMO, the 2020 model changes aren't worth the extra money to me. I like the idea of the 360 degree view with the camera system but that's about it. I was already changing headlights and wheels.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

RVAE34 said:


> Yes, I paid well below sticker out the door with taxes. IMO, the 2020 model changes aren't worth the extra money to me. I like the idea of the 360 degree view with the camera system but that's about it. I was already changing headlights and wheels.


I totally get that. The only thing that really is more attractive to me on the 2020 trucks is the greater adjustability of the seat, but that's only on the top trim and I was looking at the SR5. 

I'm not really in the market anyways to be honest, but if the dealership had come back with a super deal (I think my target would've been $26,000-27,000ish OTD) I probably would've jumped. Instead they were $10k off and that means I'm WAY out of the market.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Love the Tacoma, great wheel choice. :thumbup:

Geoff... that Lexi will look great with a set of Falken Wildpeaks on it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

mrothwell said:


> I totally get that. The only thing that really is more attractive to me on the 2020 trucks is the greater adjustability of the seat, but that's only on the top trim and I was looking at the SR5.
> 
> I'm not really in the market anyways to be honest, but if the dealership had come back with a super deal (I think my target would've been $26,000-27,000ish OTD) I probably would've jumped. Instead they were $10k off and that means I'm WAY out of the market.


Apple Carplay is also available on the 2020's, which is a huge thing for many people.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Apple Carplay is also available on the 2020's, which is a huge thing for many people.


Buying a vehicle for the radio is absurd to me. 

Then again, I just yesterday pulled my 20yo Tacoma head to get reworked due to a burnt valve. Carrying it to a machine shop right after I finish pooping. LOL.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Brake Weight said:


> Buying a vehicle for the radio is absurd to me.
> 
> Then again, I just yesterday pulled my 20yo Tacoma head to get reworked due to a burnt valve. Carrying it to a machine shop right after I finish pooping. LOL.


People care about that stuff. Enough so, that plenty of people are trading in their 2017-2019 vehicles for a 2020 just for that feature. 

Good luck with your head work, hope it gets done quickly.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Love the Tacoma, great wheel choice. :thumbup:
> 
> Geoff... that Lexi will look great with a set of Falken Wildpeaks on it.



Ooooo.... tasty.

Interestingly, not offered in the stock size (265/60-18) but if I go slightly narrower to a 255/65-18 they offer them. I don't mind a narrower tread pattern (good for snow and empeegees) but I just wouldn't want to stretch them.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sporin said:


> I love 1st gen 4Runners, I've had 2 different '85s and I never should have gotten rid of either one.



This local '85 has been tempting me. No rust AZ truck, some decent parts to start a build, not ridiculously priced.



https://kalispell.craigslist.org/pts/d/kalispell-1985-toyota-4runner/7017951816.html










1985 Toyota 4runner 22re 
rebuilt 22re bigger performance radiator headers lots of power 
trans and transfer case is from a 1994 second gen 
rebuild front and rear axles with 5.29 gears and a ARB locker in the rear
5.5 skyjacker lift kit will fit up to 37" tires 
body was taken off frame painted all new body mounts brake 
has a rag top no hard top was a Arizona rig so we had no need for one 
seats are all redone with weather proof material
heavy duty front and rear bumpers and spare tire rack behind rear seat to help with center of gravity with a lockable mounted box to keep tools and safe keepings.
inside interior needs to be put back together and could use a tuffy Security Consolehttps://www.tuffyproducts.com/p-122-samurai-security-console.aspx 
and this is what I was going to do for a top from softtopper https://www.softopper.com/jeep-suv-tops/toyota-4runner
wheels and tires are sold but have another sent that can go with it
clear and fee title 
we had a lot of fun building this and had some fun in Arizona for one season 
have to many projects that need to get done so am sending it along for someone else to enjoy 
did the wild bill trail like nothing a few week ago.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

That is pretty tasty.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Just saw a SWB 70-series TLC from Australia nearby. Slight lift, factory diesel engine, MT, in hella good shape. Lucky bastage.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

flygliii said:


> Just saw a SWB 70-series TLC from Australia nearby. Slight lift, factory diesel engine, MT, in hella good shape. Lucky bastage.


I have been seeing more and more RHD turbo diesel hilux and LC's in my area, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

I heard you guys like RHD Diesels.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

yeayeayea said:


> I have been seeing more and more RHD turbo diesel hilux and LC's in my area, and I couldn't be happier.


Same and same!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

SOAR said:


> I heard you guys LOVE RHD Diesels. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" class="inlineimg" />


FTFY. But, yes, personally speaking.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Look at this beauty...









https://instagram.com/toyotafreaks?igshid=1beinis94d1hp

I love tall skinny tires, and Toyota guys generally go this way. 

As opposed to “the Jeep thing” where the popular style seems to be the biggest *widest* tire you can get away with.


----------



## highside (Mar 26, 2004)

MY2017 offroad 
Bilstein 6112 up front and OME mid-weight Dakars with OME Nitro 60100 shocks out back 
SSO Slimline with a Warn 8k


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Nice set-up! 

Lights?


----------



## highside (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks! :beer:

Lights are all pretty much stock...I am running GE +130 H11 bulbs in the OEM projectors but don't have anything beyond that


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^

All these nice rigs make me miss having a truck...


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

After 10 years I was finally able to right a wrong when I sold my 3rd gen 4Runner. Picked up this 4th gen about a month ago. Only 79k on the clock. Already ordered a set of 5100s with plans to delete the XREAS system. Also ordered a Limited, color-matched, grill to cut down on the chrome.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Congrats! She's a beauty!


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

the HDJ81 Now with new 35" K02's. This has been the perfect time to take it out into deep spots in the cascades where nobody else is at. Got the bed all set up in the rear for camping too! :thumbup:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Now THAT is some smart social distancing! Our 1996 TLC was definitely the sturdiest, but also most comfortable vehicle we've owned.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like fun and the location is awesome, too. No mountainous locale down where I am. Mostly pine woods but some of the federal land has good back roads to run when it's not some form of hunting season.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ locally all our backroads have been gated and turned into fire roads. Gotta drive a bit for the fun stuff.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

SOAR said:


>




Amazing campsite.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I bought it new it new in September 2010. I modified it and drove it for about 3 1/2 years and then gave it to my 16 year old to drive. He drove it for the past 6 1/2 years. He just graduated from college and I bought him a new car. I took the truck back and was going to sell it but then realized how much I missed having this great truck. It's been maintained meticulously and the only things that have been replaced are the front wheel bearings, clock spring, and one of the front CV boots. I decided to freshen it up a little bit and keep it for a while. It only has 112k miles. 

Here is what it looked like when I got it back from my son









I did a full paint correction and coating with CSL and ExoV4, I replaced the front grill. headlights, and taillights. I had a PDR company remove a slight dent from the tailgate. I removed the bedside decals and foglight lamin-x. Lastly, I changed out the wheels for some bronze rotiform six OR's.

Here is how she sits today.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

The new wheels look way better than the old ones. I also dig the tails. Any better shots of the headlights?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Looks great. If I ever found a well priced 2012-2015 Tacoma I'd be very tempted. It's a great platform with a huge aftermarket and I like the 4.0.

-------------------------------------------------------

Also, Cruser Gear is giving away another rig. Every dollar you spend with them is 1 ticket. No affiliation but I'll for sure be buying a few things to take my shot.

https://cruisergear.co/


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

Picked up an Army Green last week, its my wife's ride, it replaced the 2019 STi, she loves the color and everything about it, my only issue is that exhaust, it sounds horrible.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

downytide said:


> Picked up an Army Green last week, its my wife's ride, it replaced the 2019 STi, she loves the color and everything about it, my only issue is that exhaust, it sounds horrible.


swap in a borla muffler


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

Think just going to swap in standard exhaust keep the side exit, the drone at certain speed make it sound like a Minivan with broken exhaust.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

downytide said:


> Think just going to swap in standard exhaust keep the side exit, the drone at certain speed make it sound like a Minivan with broken exhaust.


It has the TRD exhaust?


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

Brake Weight said:


> It has the TRD exhaust?


Yes.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

downytide said:


> Yes.


Gotcha. Should be all stainless, IIRC. I would swing by a muffler shop and see what they have that would fit in the stock muffler location without having to add a lot of piping. They can remove the muffler and a little bit of pipe on each side of it then fab up the replacement on the ground so it'll just slip right in, or weld up. Keep the OEM muffler and you could always put it back in. The dealership may even do you a good deal, too. I never know with my local dealership, it's always hit or miss.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

Damn, that 80 is beautiful.

Wife has been enjoying the rig very much, as have I, since now she can just take her own vehicle vs taking mine, which can be too big for some roads.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Saw a 70-series TLC a coupla days ago. Another RHD, diesel, modestly modified. Even my wife and daughter liked it.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Deewelch said:


> Can any one suggest me a good terrain tire for a Toyota 4x4?


all Terrain? or Mud Terrain?

I have the Falken Wildpeakes on my sequoia and they are a great all around tire, and quiet. Same for the General Grabber AT2's I have on my toyota pickup. both of those fall under the all terrain category, no experience with any mud terrains.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Deewelch said:


> Can any one suggest me a good terrain tire for a Toyota 4x4?





yeayeayea said:


> all Terrain? or Mud Terrain?
> 
> I have the Falken Wildpeakes on my sequoia and they are a great all around tire, and quiet. Same for the General Grabber AT2's I have on my toyota pickup. both of those fall under the all terrain category, no experience with any mud terrains.


I have the General Grabber X3 on my 1999 Tacoma and they do well on/off road. Not near as loud as the previous set of BFG KM2.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Deewelch said:


> Can any one suggest me a good terrain tire for a Toyota 4x4?



I went with the BFG rugged terrains 










They do well off road, but have a compound that makes them much better on road. I am about 10,000 miles in, and they still haven't worn at all. 

They are about 1/2 the volume of my old K02s.,

They don't give you the street cred of a more extreme AT tire, but if you spend the vast majority of your time on road it is a good option IMO.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Deewelch said:


> Hey there Brake Weight, May I ask where and how much did you bought your General Grabber X3? I plan of purchasing the same set of your all-terrain tires with 4Wheelonline but, I want to compare their pricing as how much you got yours.


$192 each and $956 for a set of 5 with their warranty from Discount Tire online. Granted these were 33/1050-15.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

Spammer's know how to talk to 4x4 guys, I guess. Haha. Ask a tire question with link inserted and then watch them all talk about tires without anyone noticing what's actually going on. :laugh:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

SOAR said:


> Spammer's know how to talk to 4x4 guys, I guess. Haha. Ask a tire question with link inserted and then watch them all talk about tires without anyone noticing what's actually going on. :laugh:


Damn. Got me.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

I've had my truck for 4 years as of today. Coincidentally, it got 4 new tires today to replace the BFG KO's that were on it when I picked it up. They were only 5 years old from what I could tell, and probably had 8-10/32" left, but were dry rotted really bad. The KO2s are no longer available in 16" sizes I want other than load range E, which is stupid for a small truck, so I went with Duratracs in LT265/75-16 (C) for a slight bump up to 32".



















Truck has been solid overall for 4 years, just did valve cover gaskets and will need to replace or rebuild the front shocks soon (leaking) as well as the LCR bushings. Still have occasional bumps/vibration from the driveshaft, I think mostly related to the slip yoke and carrier bearing, so I'll probably replace it with a greasable single piece shaft at some point in the near future. It's had one breakdown (SAI system failed and put it in limp mode, common problem in 2012s) a few years ago, and Toyota actually proactively replaced large portions of that system again a few weeks ago as a service campaign.


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

Finally picked up the Tundra.

Next up: sliders and bed covers, and bed steps.


----------



## DY (Jan 3, 2004)

Had it for 18 months and have really enjoyed it. I'm a long time manual transmission car enthusiast and am surprised how much I like driving this beast...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Them Tundras! Nice!!:thumbup:


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

Just another day pulling overconfident domestics out of their holes... 🤭


----------



## KALEMAN (Mar 6, 2002)

New tires for the 4Runner - 265/70-17 C-load BFG K02's.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Looks great!

Check this out, only a rendering right now but it's going to look sick if they build it like this...









Expedition Vehicle Manufacturer | Truckhouse | Sparks


TruckHouse, builders of the worlds most adventure ready vehicles.




www.truckhouse.co


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

Sporin said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Check this out, only a rendering right now but it's going to look sick if they build it like this...
> 
> ...


Lol, starting at $285k. Though since its got a bathroom and a kitchen I think you can finance it with a 30 year like a house. I guess there's worse things to spend money on.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah the pricing on that thing is absolutely absurd. But it sounds pretty crazy as well. I was reading that the empty shell is a carbon composite monocoque weighing just 500lbs. I seriously have no idea who they are selling these to though.


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

SOAR said:


> Yeah the pricing on that thing is absolutely absurd. But it sounds pretty crazy as well. I was reading that the empty shell is a carbon composite monocoque weighing just 500lbs. I seriously have no idea who they are selling these to though.


I would've probably choose a Tundra to start with, but it is a cool concept.

So I was able to buy a pair of Trail edition boxes and I have to say I love them, they are very useful to me.










I can now leave stuff I need in the tool box without things just sliding everywhere, I really love this thing in the snow, there have been some areas are hard to get to in winter in the Ram, this thing just go


----------



## DY (Jan 3, 2004)

Updated pic with the 18" TRD wheels. Improvement in looks, weight reduction and ride quality after taking off the stock 20" wheels.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

SOAR said:


>


I like this. A lot.


----------



## KALEMAN (Mar 6, 2002)

Like 'em both!



DY said:


> Updated pic with the 18" TRD wheels. Improvement in looks, weight reduction and ride quality after taking off the stock 20" wheels.
> View attachment 69240





SOAR said:


>


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

Since it's been a while for me. My 100 series with a few new bits on the front.....








Pre new grill and driving lights....


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

Went deep this last weekend to a real nice camp spot off the Columbia River.


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm extremely jealous of those pictures, been planning to go to west coast for the last couple of years, can't wait for all this to be over with and just go.

Got my baby back after a month away, things that were installed:

5.29 gears and powertrax lsd
roadmaster active suspension
Stoptech ST60 front caliper kit
transmission cooler kit


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

Triple G said:


>


What size tires are you running? are those turbomac? they loook good.

I somehow cracked my tail lights, so Hirev tails went.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I finally got another Toyota 4x4!

Looking forward to exploring the local Class 6 roads, it’s been many years since I’ve been out wheeling.


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

downytide said:


> What size tires are you running? are those turbomac? they loook good.


Thanks. Tires are 285/70/17 Nitto Ridge Grapplers. Rims are the Traverse HD


----------



## SportLuxuryCoupe (Jan 8, 2019)

Sporin said:


> I finally got another Toyota 4x4!
> 
> Looking forward to exploring the local Class 6 roads, it’s been many years since I’ve been out wheeling.


Nice, congrats on the new truck! I'm also waiting for my preference to get picked up for a similar new Tacoma here in VT. I've done a lot of class 4/off road exploring locally on my dual sport but never by truck.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

sub'd.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Taking the sequoia down some trails tomorrow. Only problem is just the gf is spotting me, so we will take the bunny slopes. 

Pretty stoked.


----------



## DY (Jan 3, 2004)

Front end shot with the Toyota heritage decals.


----------



## hayde89 (Jun 22, 2015)

Figure I can participate 1989 HJ61(Turbo Diesel HighRoof) RHD.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

What's the over/under on this one?

*No Reserve: 2001 Toyota Tacoma SR5 TRD 4×4*








No Reserve: 2001 Toyota Tacoma SR5 TRD 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2001 Toyota Tacoma SR5 TRD 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #55,702.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Coming from New England, I just cannot fathom how clean that frame is, especially for having close to 100k miles on it.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Coming from New England, I just cannot fathom how clean that frame is, especially for having close to 100k miles on it.


Same.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sporin said:


> What's the over/under on this one?
> 
> *No Reserve: 2001 Toyota Tacoma SR5 TRD 4×4*
> 
> ...



The winning bid was *$24,000*.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Sporin said:


> The winning bid was *$24,000*.


TBH I was expecting $30+


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Offroaded my new Tacoma this weekend. It was really incredible. With the combination of ATRAC ("MTS" basically various modes of offroad traction control) plus the occasional use of the rear locked, the truck just climbed up everything I pointed at. It was coming down stuff that was hairy as I tried to manage the long rear overhang and generally low clearance. Shockingly, not a single scratch don't the paint. The skidplates certainly did their job, and the bottoms of the tube steps and front mud flaps took a little scrubbing as well.

It really made me miss offroading, but I don't know how much of it I can stomach in a $40k truck. If only the entire 4x4 market wasn't insane I'd be looking for a cheap older truck to build for the trails.

Not many pictures because I was driving, but it was a great day. Other than myself and the nearly stock 100-Series LC behind me, the other trucks were much more built. Lots of ledges, many deep muddy water pits over the tires, and what seemed at times to be endless stretches of loose, basketball-sized rocks to pick your way over.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Pics from the event, not sure if they are all public or not though.








FALL GATHERING ‘21 PICS/VIDS THREAD


It was good to see the gang. Hope everyone got home / is getting home safe and without issue. See you all in 22. Heres some media of Jonathan @remy1974 and I out on Carnage Friday. It was great to get back out there again.




forum.ih8mud.com


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing! Was this at the toy drive at Pete's Camp?

Edit: just saw the link you posted, looks like a different event.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## hayde89 (Jun 22, 2015)

SOAR said:


>


Beauty of an 81


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Really sweet build!


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

Sporin said:


> Offroaded my new Tacoma this weekend. It was really incredible. With the combination of ATRAC ("MTS" basically various modes of offroad traction control) plus the occasional use of the rear locked, the truck just climbed up everything I pointed at. It was coming down stuff that was hairy as I tried to manage the long rear overhang and generally low clearance. Shockingly, not a single scratch don't the paint. The skidplates certainly did their job, and the bottoms of the tube steps and front mud flaps took a little scrubbing as well.
> 
> It really made me miss offroading, but I don't know how much of it I can stomach in a $40k truck. If only the entire 4x4 market wasn't insane I'd be looking for a cheap older truck to build for the trails.


Be sensible and have a good spotter and you will have a good time.










A good spotter:



http://imgur.com/cbWYNoJ


Had the Fox 2.5 DSC and Icon billet UCA installed, raised the front a bit to be level with the rear (rear was unintentionally raised by 1" after helper springs), the ride is truly phenomenal now, also had IPT valve body installed at once, next up, supercharger.


----------



## Homelessduck (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

Parents bought a 2020 Toyota Hilux 4x4 Diesel. Asian market version.

Don't really like it, I'm too tall for the seat. I think they made the car based on height for Asian people


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

MiltDoggie said:


> Parents bought a 2020 Toyota Hilux 4x4 Diesel. Asian market version.
> 
> Don't really like it, I'm too tall for the seat. I think they made the car based on height for Asian people


To be fair, the USDM Tacomas also have very short seat heights. In fact, I plan to get some spacers for mine pretty soon, since they're non-adjustable.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## roubaixGLI (Dec 5, 2019)

My 94 FZJ80


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)




----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)




----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

From back when the weather was a bit warmer, currently working on getting the hardtop back on.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

A few from SEMA. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CklyRfkvL5_/


































Not a 4x4 but a stunner indeed. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CkbfH23PSK0/


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

For anyone blessed to own toyotas finest engine, the 3vze, you will be able to relate.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

My truck at my buddy's house. He has these laser light that shoot out into the woods. It's very pretty.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Said goodbye to my Sequoia today.

I realize that priced it too low after the 50th person hit me up about it. These are very rare to find in 4x4 out here. 

C'est la vie.


----------

